# The DVC board official Animal Kingdom Villas discussion thread



## The DIS-DVC Team

*A number of different threads (more than a dozen) have been started discussing the announcement of a DVC resort at the Animal Kingdom Lodge area.

To help keep the boards clean, all those threads are being merged here into this thread.

Please restrict all AKV discussion to this thread, and do not start any new threads, as they will only have to be merged by a moderator into this thread, or may just be closed instead.*

Note that since Disney is calling it Animal Kingdom Villas, we will use the acronym *AKV* to describe the resort.  Many have been using VAKL and may wish to start using AKV.

Thanks for your cooperation.

The DVC board moderators.

--------------------------------------------------------


The following is a copy of a post made by tikiman which shows an artists rendition, and a copy of the announcement text.  It is reposted here for information......







October 11, 2006, Lake Buena Vista, Fla.  Disney Vacation Club announced today that it is building a new timeshare resort on Walt Disney World® property to meet ongoing strong demand for its unique vacation-ownership program. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be part of Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge, which readers of Travel & Leisure Family magazine recently honored with the No. 4 spot on their list of the 50 greatest family resorts in the United States and Canada. The Disney Vacation Club® accommodations will feature intricate African-inspired details and home-like amenities, and most will offer sweeping views of an expanded savannah inhabited by a variety of African animals. These new accommodations are scheduled for development in phases with an anticipated opening beginning Fall 2007 and a completion date planned for Spring 2009. The project's first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the existing Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge building, and subsequent phases will include the construction of 324 vacation homes in a new building on the resort property, for a total of 458 Disney Vacation Club homes. 


The project also calls for construction of a new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water-play island, fitness center, merchandise shop, sports and recreation facilities and more. 


"We continue to see strong demand from families who want to build a lifetime of unforgettable memories by vacationing in ways they never dreamed possible," said Jim Lewis, President of Disney Vacation Club. "I am delighted to announce that our members will have yet another place to call home with Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas. This begins another exciting new era for Disney Vacation Club as we continue to explore future destination possibilities both domestically and internationally." 


Disney Vacation Club, now celebrating its milestone 15th anniversary, is an innovative timeshare program that lets families enjoy flexibility and savings on future vacations at Disney destinations and more than 500 other popular vacation sites around the world. Since 2000, Disney Vacation Club membership has doubled to include more than 300,000 individuals from over 100 countries and every U.S. state. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be the eighth Disney Vacation Club Resort, joining five others at the Walt Disney World® Resort, one in Vero Beach, Fla., and one in Hilton Head Island, S.C. Disney Vacation Club has sold out of memberships at its first six resorts, and sales remain ahead of schedule at its seventh property, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, which opened in May 2004 near the Downtown Disney area at the Walt Disney World® Resort.


----------



## DVCTiff

I just heard it from a DVC rep that DVC at Animal Kingdom Lodge was announced today (sorry if this has been reported already, but I was pretty darn excited).

She said there would be new construction with its own check-in, which is GREAT, plus two floors in the original Lodge (5+6 maybe) will be converted. I asked if every room would have a savannah view, and she suggested that while most would there will probably be two sets of points like at the Boardwalk (standard vs. preferred or something similar). 

I missed the Members' meeting today but she said it hadn't even been announced there.

She had no deadline for the new construction but I would think the Lodge rooms would be ready first. She also mentioned that the rooms would be bigger, with the two bedrooms sleeping 9 and the grand villa sleeping 15. WOW!!!


----------



## isyt

I just saw this on another site and was going to post here. I think its exciting, although I am still holding out for Contemporary.   

      Let the conversation begin!!!


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

That would be awesome if it pans out.  We've heard so many rumors on these boards about AKL and CR becoming DVC options that I wish I had a point for everytime it happened...I'd be able to stay in a DVC villa all year long.  Let's keep our fingers crossed!


----------



## Boston5602

hmmm maybe gonna have to work some overtime to get some VAKL points


----------



## JimFitz

DVCTiff said:
			
		

> I just heard it from a DVC rep that DVC at Animal Kingdom Lodge was announced today (sorry if this has been reported already, but I was pretty darn excited).
> 
> She said there would be new construction with its own check-in, which is GREAT, plus two floors in the original Lodge (5+6 maybe) will be converted. I asked if every room would have a savannah view, and she suggested that while most would there will probably be two sets of points like at the Boardwalk (standard vs. preferred or something similar).
> 
> I missed the Members' meeting today but she said it hadn't even been announced there.
> 
> She had no deadline for the new construction but I would think the Lodge rooms would be ready first. She also mentioned that the rooms would be bigger, with the two bedrooms sleeping 9 and the grand villa sleeping 15. WOW!!!



Was it announced to Employees only?


----------



## Scotch

Is this for real?


----------



## TammyAlphabet

isyt said:
			
		

> I just saw this on another site and was going to post here. I think its exciting, although I am still holding out for Contemporary.
> 
> Let the conversation begin!!!



Link please!!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

ALL of us here are excited about WHERE the new DVC will be...even if we don't want VAKL (which many do), we all basically just want to KNOW.  So, if you are going to post this as fact, please post the link and/or specifically cite where the info. came from....

Thanks


----------



## JandD Mom

I'd love to know too...

We don't want it, but if anyone out there is looking to unload some BWV points to buy in to AKV, please let me know!


----------



## 2angelsinheaven

Animal Kingdom Villas was just announced on Local Channel 9 Orlando, the new DVC will feature 450 rooms, restaurants, a pool, some shops... it is expected to be open within 1 year, and finished in 2009.


----------



## Seahunt

This is just being reported on the 11:00 news channel 9 WFTV Orlando station - sorry nothing on their website yet (wftv.com) but will probably show up by tomorrow AM....

They said rooms to open by fall 2007, completed by 2008 - 450+ rooms - called Animal Kingdom Villas - featuring pools, fitness center - trying to type as fast as I listen, sorry I didn't get it all!


----------



## LisaS

Yahoooooo!!!!!!    Thank you to our DIS board members in Florida for posting the confirmation !!!  So we'll have to get used to a new acronym now: AKV!


----------



## Sammie

Yes it is real, and I think I mentioned I really thought it would be announced in October and I was told the new facility would be to the left of the existing one. 

For all you Contemporary lovers I was told it was not out of the running, just not going to be first.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

From the DVC-operations board:

Just re-posting it here since this is where the "rumors" are always discussed...

Animal Kingdom Villas was just announced on Local Channel 9 Orlando, the new DVC will feature 450 rooms, restaurants, a pool, some shops... it is expected to be open within 1 year, and finished in 2009.

Name will be Animal Kingdom Villas (AKV, not VAKL as we have all been saying!)

Get those checkbooks ready....


----------



## castleri

any mention of price per point?


----------



## MOM POPPINS

Yeah!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LisaS

Sammie said:
			
		

> Yes it is real, and I think I mentioned I really thought it would be announced in October and I was told the new facility would be to the left of the existing one.
> 
> For all you Contemporary lovers I was told it was not out of the running, just not going to be first.


Back when you posted that info I looked at a satellite image and it really makes sense to build it to the left. I hope they post some drawings of what the new buillding will look like, villa floorplans and how they might be decorated. Details!! We need details!!


----------



## Disney1fan2002

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1248780

Oh please let it be true! I am on my way to check out any real source!


----------



## DonnaL

I wonder if the model rooms are just about ready......we're headed to SSR on Saturday and I would just LOVE to see the models.  I had planned to stop by and see our guide, Karen Guyder, anyway........now it's become an absolute "must do"!!!


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

Wow!  Thanks for reporting.  Anything about CRV?


----------



## TreesyB

I'm so excited!  Now I'm going to have to find a better job!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Nope...not a peep on that as far as I know.


----------



## Beca

That's good news!!  I know a lot of people will be really excited about this!!


----------



## Sammie

The employees have not been told, including those at the Lodge, I think this was a leak prior to the official announcement.


----------



## DonnaL

Does anyone know offhand how many rooms VWL and BCV have?  I'm just trying to get a feel for the size of AKV.......I think I have a floor plan somewhere of VWL.....I don't think there are 450 rooms though, so, it would appear AKV is going to be a nice size.....good......because with our youngest leaving for college next year we're not ready to add-on quite yet and I don't want those points to sell out!!!  Hmmmm......maybe I'll need to go back to work full-time.......


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

TreesyB said:
			
		

> I'm so excited!  Now I'm going to have to find a better job!



I think I'll have my wife get a better job.   

She's the one who wants us to stay there soon.  (We own at BW, which we both love.)


----------



## vonpluto

Sammie said:
			
		

> The employees have not been told, including those at the Lodge, I think this was a leak prior to the official announcement.


 
According to the post on another forum(magic), the announcement was made by Jim Lewis at a CM meeting. They were told this was official and could be shared.


----------



## DonnaL

Found the floor plan of VWL......it looks like there about 280 rooms....give or take a few.  So, AKV will be quite a bit larger if that 460 figure is correct....which is good, very good.  Oh.........I can't wait to see the models.......I so hope they're ready to show....if not, we'll be there again in January......


----------



## Sammie

vonpluto said:
			
		

> According to the post on another forum(magic), the announcement was made by Jim Lewis at a CM meeting. They were told this was official and could be shared.



you would think they would tell the Lodge CMs.


----------



## dwelty

Congrats to you AKL fans!!!  Now Disney needs to announce a DLR DVC and it will be a home run!  
P.S. took the family to Disneyland this week. Takled to 2 different DVC reps who said their bosses were in Orlando this week for a "Gameplan" session.  They both thought there would be a joint AKL and DLR DVC announcement comming soon.  If AKL was a leak, there may be more to the story.  Only time will tell.


----------



## LIFERBABE

Yeah!!!!

We probably wont purchase, but this is great news.  

Sammie I remember your post too about the location.  

Believe it or not, I have never even visited the AKL or laid eyes on the place.  I heard it is stunning and I am saving it for when I feel like I have seen it all at WDW and then I will have that gem  

I wonder how much per point too!


----------



## Sammie

Anyone else think this is kinda half axx way to announce it. I think the least they could have done it put it on the members site.


----------



## LisaS

Sammie said:
			
		

> Anyone else think this is kinda half axx way to announce it. I think the least they could have done it put it on the members site.


Or include it in the email that came out today (about the $15 discount on add-ons at SSR). But if you're right about it being a leak, then maybe they had planned to have it up on the website tomorrow and got scooped by channel 9.

MS was closed as of 2:30 or so this afternoon. I did wonder if maybe they were being briefed about a new DVC resort. Or maybe it was just a coincidence...


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I really do think it was leaked out as I felt certain any announcements would come during the Member Cruise (which is only days away).  Boy, I would sure love it if there was a Disneyland project in conjunction with this...we members on the west coast need a little lovin' too!!!


----------



## KyleRayner

I saw this posted on the wdwmagic website as well. I hope its true. I can't wait for the official announcement which will have some more details!!!


----------



## KyleRayner

I saw this posted on the wdwmagic website as well. I hope it's true. I can't wait for the official announcement and hopefully it will have some more details.


----------



## KyleRayner

I saw this posted on the wdwmagic website as well. I hope it's true. I can't wait for the official announcement to come out and hopefully it will have some more details.


----------



## I Love DVC

Mouse Planet reported that showrooms for AK villas are currently being built at SSR.  You definatley are not dreaming!!!


----------



## jmatias

Wow!  Hope this is true....we love AKL!

Can't wait for more info.

Jen


----------



## Olaf

I'm guessing this is why we got the e-mail last night about the $15 dollars a point off for SSR.


----------



## Skip Wiley

Here's a link to the article posted online:  

AKL DVC Article


----------



## Olaf

Danke!


----------



## rigsby25

Wow.  DVC just keeps getting better and better!


----------



## dianeschlicht




----------



## Scratch42

But is it "AN OFFICIAL DVC ANNOUNCEMENT?"


----------



## crazy4wdw

Disney unveils new time shares

Sara K. Clarke | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted October 12, 2006

Disney time shares are coming to the Animal Kingdom, with a plan for 458 units, the company said Wednesday.

According to Disney, the time shares will be a mix of new construction and renovated accommodations in part of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. They'll feature African-inspired details and most will offer views of a savannah inhabited by a variety of animals.

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas will be the company's eighth time-share property -- the sixth at Walt Disney World -- and was hailed Wednesday as a smart business decision.

"It's a major plus," said Michael Hewell, a former Disney employee who now escorts guests through the parks with his company, Michael's VIPs, and owns the online Web site, TourGuideMike. "Disney's going to sell every single one of them."

As for the choice of Animal Kingdom, Hewell said, "It's the true retreat," and added, "For those people who want to rest away from the theme park madness, they now have a choice."

Time shares have long been popular in Central Florida, but more so in recent years. In 2001, 10 percent of Orlando visitors stayed in time shares. Last year, that number had increased to 15 percent.

From 2001 to 2005, the number of time-share units jumped 26 percent, from 15,157 to 19,099, according to the Orlando/Orange County Convention & Visitors Bureau. Hotel-room growth, on the other hand, grew only 2 percent during the same five-year period.

Disney's entry into the time-share market was a big help to the industry, said Robert J. Webb, a veteran real estate and time-share industry attorney with the Baker Hostetler law firm in Orlando.

"Disney's entry was part of a paradigm shift" in the 1990s, Webb said, when brand names such as Marriott and Disney entered the time-share field, long dominated by small operators. "It helped bring a lot of credibility to the industry."

The expansion of the Disney time-share holdings is a reflection of the strength of the industry and Disney's commitment to its resort business, said Webb, who has represented Disney as an outside counsel in the past.

"It's an excellent example of the evolution," Webb said, of hospitality companies relying on a mix of hotels and time shares for accommodating guests.

Disney historian Michael Broggie said the new time shares are a continuing affirmation of Walt Disney's decision to build in Central Florida.

"It also is a reflection of the confidence that [Disney chief] Bob Iger has in Central Florida and investing the company's assets there," Broggie said.

Development of the Animal Kingdom Villas is scheduled in phases, with units to begin opening in fall 2007. The project is scheduled to be completed by spring 2009.

The first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and additional phases will include the building of 324 vacation properties in a new building at the resort.


----------



## JLitfin

Have anyone heard when sales are to begin?  Plus, does disney do pre-construction prices, if so I might be interested.


----------



## dianeschlicht

All I can say is:


----------



## Beth

DVCTiff said:
			
		

> She also mentioned that the rooms would be bigger, with the two bedrooms sleeping 9 and the grand villa sleeping 15. WOW!!!



This really surprises me.

If they're going to make this change to the room configurations, do you think they would "continue" with this new layout in future DVC villas... to be consistent?


----------



## jimmytammy

There is a post on the News and Rumors board that I will try to move to here.  This sounds like a go.

Here it is...
QUOTE=crazy4wdw]Disney unveils new time shares

Sara K. Clarke | Sentinel Staff Writer 
Posted October 12, 2006

Disney time shares are coming to the Animal Kingdom, with a plan for 458 units, the company said Wednesday.

According to Disney, the time shares will be a mix of new construction and renovated accommodations in part of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. They'll feature African-inspired details and most will offer views of a savannah inhabited by a variety of animals.

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas will be the company's eighth time-share property -- the sixth at Walt Disney World -- and was hailed Wednesday as a smart business decision.

"It's a major plus," said Michael Hewell, a former Disney employee who now escorts guests through the parks with his company, Michael's VIPs, and owns the online Web site, TourGuideMike. "Disney's going to sell every single one of them."

As for the choice of Animal Kingdom, Hewell said, "It's the true retreat," and added, "For those people who want to rest away from the theme park madness, they now have a choice."

Time shares have long been popular in Central Florida, but more so in recent years. In 2001, 10 percent of Orlando visitors stayed in time shares. Last year, that number had increased to 15 percent.

From 2001 to 2005, the number of time-share units jumped 26 percent, from 15,157 to 19,099, according to the Orlando/Orange County Convention & Visitors Bureau. Hotel-room growth, on the other hand, grew only 2 percent during the same five-year period.

Disney's entry into the time-share market was a big help to the industry, said Robert J. Webb, a veteran real estate and time-share industry attorney with the Baker Hostetler law firm in Orlando.

"Disney's entry was part of a paradigm shift" in the 1990s, Webb said, when brand names such as Marriott and Disney entered the time-share field, long dominated by small operators. "It helped bring a lot of credibility to the industry."

The expansion of the Disney time-share holdings is a reflection of the strength of the industry and Disney's commitment to its resort business, said Webb, who has represented Disney as an outside counsel in the past.

"It's an excellent example of the evolution," Webb said, of hospitality companies relying on a mix of hotels and time shares for accommodating guests.

Disney historian Michael Broggie said the new time shares are a continuing affirmation of Walt Disney's decision to build in Central Florida.

"It also is a reflection of the confidence that [Disney chief] Bob Iger has in Central Florida and investing the company's assets there," Broggie said.

Development of the Animal Kingdom Villas is scheduled in phases, with units to begin opening in fall 2007. The project is scheduled to be completed by spring 2009.

The first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and additional phases will include the building of 324 vacation properties in a new building at the resort.

Jerry W. Jackson and Tim Barker of the Sentinel staff contributed to this report. Sara K. Clarke can be reached at 407-420-5664 or skclarke@orlandosentinel.com[/QUOTE]


----------



## MinnieGirl33

Here's the link !

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...2,0,6599738.story?coll=orl-business-headlines


----------



## dianeschlicht




----------



## DVC Grammy

Wahoo!   You made my day!    
Anyone know when the selling begins?


----------



## lisareniff

Well I guess that is why MS was closed yesterday afternoon!  

I sooo glad something was finally announced!


----------



## DebbieB

I wonder where the extra bedding will be?  They aren't going to list "sleeping 9" unless they are providing bedding for 9.


----------



## DVC Grammy

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

>



I second your motion! (And I raise you          !)


----------



## MonkeyPants

excellent....thought I have a feeling if that isnt your home place you are never going to get in


----------



## MonkeyPants

Boston5602 said:
			
		

> hmmm maybe gonna have to work some overtime to get some VAKL points




indeed..I hate working overtime...but this could get me to do it


----------



## sk8belle

Oh, please, please, please let this be for real!!!


----------



## StacyPop

I didnt get an email last night.  Did anybody else??


----------



## SamR

> But is it "AN OFFICIAL DVC ANNOUNCEMENT?"


I'm in Orlando right now, and last night the local news stations were reporting it as an official Disney announcement.  They said that some rooms would open in about a year, with the full complex (approx 450 DVC rooms, restaurant, shops) to be finished in 2009.


----------



## DiznEeyore

DonnaL said:
			
		

> Does anyone know offhand how many rooms VWL and BCV have?  I'm just trying to get a feel for the size of AKV.......I think I have a floor plan somewhere of VWL.....I don't think there are 450 rooms though, so, it would appear AKV is going to be a nice size.....good......because with our youngest leaving for college next year we're not ready to add-on quite yet and I don't want those points to sell out!!!  Hmmmm......maybe I'll need to go back to work full-time.......



VWL has 136 villas
BCV has 205 villas
BWV has 383 villas

AKV is gonna be HUGE!!


----------



## Dina

I hope that 2009 is right.  We won't be able to add on until 2008-- and I'd really love to add on at AKLV!!!!


----------



## chris1gill

Does this mean they are getting rid of the AK Concierge??  That was the best concierge service on Disney property IMHO.... that's too bad...

I wonder how they are going to do this with minimal disturbance to the animals?


----------



## conciergekelly

Yea! I can't wait. Just when I think that I can't love DVC anymore than I do. It has been the purchase that just keeps giving.   

Donna L

Here are the other villa sizes
OKW 531
SSR 552
VB 172
HH 102


----------



## chris1gill

I know these  questions are a bit early.... but if they are planning on opening units next Fall, then owners should start to be able to book within the next couple of months... that would lead me to believe sales will start soon & we should be able to book at the 7 month mark....

I'll be sad to see if AKL Concierge go, as it was a great concierge... maybe they re-located it?

I'm wondering how they will fit 9 into the 2 bedroom as well... will that mean that a 1 bedroom will sleep five? So many questions, so little information


----------



## MonkeyPants

DiznEeyore said:
			
		

> VWL has 136 villas
> BCV has 205 villas
> BWV has 383 villas
> 
> AKV is gonna be HUGE!!




I think HUGE might be a bit of a stretch, I am still betting it'll be hard to book without having home points there


----------



## erikthewise

It's also on Allearsnet.com, and that seals it for me. There are usually pretty conservative about what they post.


----------



## LOVETHATMOUSE

YEAH!  That gives us another year or so to pay off our SSR and do an addon or another membership at AKL!!!


----------



## liznboys

How exciting!!  I was kinda wondering if something was "about to happen" when I got that $15 off email too...


----------



## WDW LifeLong Fan

The Link:

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...2,0,6599738.story?coll=orl-business-headlines


----------



## dianeschlicht

No way to know the answers to those questions until DVD announces the details.  We can do a lot of speculating, but that's about it.  I'm going to assume that the points needed for a ressie will be significantly more than at SSR.


----------



## Twingle

There are so many threads now, I'm not sure where I read this.

DVC has converted a part of SSR to showcase a VAK room?  Does anyone know where this is, and if it is open?  We're going back October 25 - 29, and I'd love to see it.

Thanks so much for any help!


----------



## chris1gill

I wonder if the point requirements will be similar to those at the BW preferred level? I wish they'd release more information...


----------



## DVC Grammy

MonkeyPants said:
			
		

> I think HUGE might be a bit of a stretch, I am still betting it'll be hard to book without having home points there



I agree that initially, it'll be easier to book if you have points at AKLV, but at 450+ units, it will be almost as big as SSR and OKW and when complete, there'll be availability at the 7-month mark (more so, off-season).
I think it's great that it'll be large; I've wondered why DVD made the VWL so tiny.  
Does anyone know if the expiration date will be the same as SSR, or maybe even later?
Obviously, TPTB have a lot of faith in the future of DVC!


----------



## kespo

AKL is one of our favorite places to stay. When we bought in as a DVC member we were bummed that it was so many points to try and stay there.  We ar so excited!!!!


----------



## chris1gill

Twingle said:
			
		

> There are so many threads now, I'm not sure where I read this.
> 
> DVC has converted a part of SSR to showcase a VAK room?  Does anyone know where this is, and if it is open?  We're going back October 25 - 29, and I'd love to see it.
> 
> Thanks so much for any help!



I think rumor was that it's in the old Theatre...  My DH is going to Disney next weekend, I'm going to send him over to try to find the showcase rooms!


----------



## DiznEeyore

MonkeyPants said:
			
		

> I think HUGE might be a bit of a stretch, I am still betting it'll be hard to book without having home points there


I just meant in comparison to the others.  Obviously it's not mammoth like SSR.


----------



## jennz

This is very exciting!  I wonder when they go on sale and what the price will be...


----------



## Jynohn

StacyPop said:
			
		

> I didnt get an email last night.  Did anybody else??



I didn't get one either. There was a recent glitch in the site (I had to call MS last week because I could no longer log in). I just checked this morning and I was no longer signed up to receive emails. You may want to check your info too to make sure you're signed up. Don't want to miss any more exciting announcements!


----------



## MickeyBabe

I would guess that the "Master" bedroom will now have two queensized beds.

Even with the suggestion that the rooms will be bigger than the standard DVC property rooms I can't imagine they would make them any larger than the units in OKW.

Just speculation...


----------



## sean-1966

I'm surprised this isn't here yet.  

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...2,0,6599738.story?coll=orl-business-headlines


----------



## Good Ol Gal

I just got an email about it also and came here to spread the news! 

I wonder when we'll hear more about it!


----------



## ADP

We will be staying at SSR in a week or so.  I will be checking with our vacation guide while we are there to see if we can view the models.  Doubtful, but you never know.  I will ask him about the details as well, but you know how that goes.  A lot of times we know information before the guides.


----------



## rparmfamily

Wow! Can't wait to hear more!


----------



## ROBOTBLDMOM

I was making reservations this morning for my vacation and I asked the CM
helping me if these "rumors" about AKV was true. She said that they are not allowed to say where the new resort would be but that Disney is building a new vacation club location. i asked about the news reports and she still would not confirm location. I guess that Disney is planning their own annoucement.

Hope this helps!


----------



## LoveBWVVBR

Does this mean that the Contemporary DVC thing was just to throw us off the trail then   Oh, and I'm also excited for the AKL Villas


----------



## skibum

Wow!!!


----------



## BCV23

MickeyBabe said:
			
		

> I would guess that the "Master" bedroom will now have two queensized beds.
> 
> Even with the suggestion that the rooms will be bigger than the standard DVC property rooms I can't imagine they would make them any larger than the units in OKW.
> 
> Just speculation...



But that would make occupancy 10. What about a daybed in the MBR.....or somewhere else?


----------



## pilferk

Calling today to be put on the wait list for point purchase.  We're not interested in buying til they have 2 BR (even lockoffs) available since our brood (officially now...we're 5) needs the larger accomodations.

Wonder what the price per point will be......


----------



## nevertez

How long did it take from the SSR announcement to publish a pt scale and able to enter into contracts for pre-construction?


----------



## burnsoc

MonkeyPants said:
			
		

> I think HUGE might be a bit of a stretch, I am still betting it'll be hard to book without having home points there



At 400+ units, I don't think it will be that hard to get reservations even if you don't own there. It will be twice the size of VWL or BCV.


----------



## MELSMICE




----------



## DVC Grammy

MickeyBabe said:
			
		

> I would guess that the "Master" bedroom will now have two queensized beds.
> 
> Even with the suggestion that the rooms will be bigger than the standard DVC property rooms I can't imagine they would make them any larger than the units in OKW.
> 
> Just speculation...



Almost _everything_ after the initial announcement is pure speculation, and ain't it just grand??? Imagine how much fun these boards are going to be over the coming months!  
I can already hear the Dis-boards a'buzzin!


----------



## chris1gill

BCV23 said:
			
		

> But that would make occupancy 10. What about a daybed in the MBR.....or somewhere else?




Maybe they will put a fold out chair in the living room similar to what they have put in the All Star Suites?

Or a daybed somewhere....


----------



## Tigger031266

Help me out fellow DVCers that have stayed at the AKL.  IS this any good.  Is it fun staying on the 5th floor?  Are the lower floors more desireable upper floors or is it opinion?   

I am sooooooo excited!!!!   I could not be happiers.  DVCer's are so lucky.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

I am so excited about this that I am actually giggling.  A giggling 42 year old woman!  I have already called my guide and I am going to get on her list of people to add on as soon as she calls me back.  Woo Hoo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BCV23

DebbieB said:
			
		

> I wonder where the extra bedding will be?  They aren't going to list "sleeping 9" unless they are providing bedding for 9.



My guess is a daybed somewhere...maybe the MBR. The daybeds in the new Polynesian rooms are very nice and fold up into a couch when not needed as a bed....sort of futon style but much nicer than futons I've seen.


----------



## Oreo Cookie

Tammy - Add me onto the giggling list, and I'm 40 (well soon to be 41).  AKL is the where I would want to do an add-on, so I can't wait until they start selling shares.


----------



## conciergekelly

Tigger ,I stayed at AKL 5th floor. It had a great view of the savanah. The other floors seemed to have a nice view as well. There aren't many obstacles in the way (ie trees , brush etc.) I just loved it there. The whole feel of the resort grows on you, the colors, the music, the lighting, the smells...Ahhh


----------



## DonnaL

There was some information on the boards several weeks ago about the SSR theatre being converted to model rooms.  I believe this had been confirmed by someone in DVC.......not sure though.   We're heading to SSR on Saturday and I just placed a call to our guide, Karen Guyder, to let her know I'll be stopping by for further info on AKV.  Hopefully, we'll be able to take a peek at the models while we're there!!!


----------



## BCV23

chris1gill said:
			
		

> Maybe they will put a fold out chair in the living room similar to what they have put in the All Star Suites?
> 
> Or a daybed somewhere....



Oh, the fold out chair is a good guess too.  

DVCGammy, it is fun isn't it.


----------



## JandD Mom

I wonder if DVC is going to offer preferred view rooms and standard view rooms like they have at BW?  That resort would seem to lend itself to that sort of split.


----------



## pilferk

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> Help me out fellow DVCers that have stayed at the AKL.  IS this any good.  Is it fun staying on the 5th floor?  Are the lower floors more desireable upper floors or is it opinion?
> 
> I am sooooooo excited!!!!   I could not be happiers.  DVCer's are so lucky.



We loved the 5th floor.  Stayed there in a deluxe King bed room, with Arusha Savannah view, out on Zebra Trail back in '01, just after they opened.  You are a bit more removed from the animals, but you also have a more expansive view, IMHO.  Of course, we had cameras with very good zoom capabilities, so that helped out, too.

And remember, the remodels are only Phase I.  You buy early, use those acomodations to your advantage, and then use the new facility once it's built.


----------



## MonkeyPants

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> I agree that initially, it'll be easier to book if you have points at AKLV, but at 450+ units, it will be almost as big as SSR and OKW and when complete, there'll be availability at the 7-month mark (more so, off-season).
> I think it's great that it'll be large; I've wondered why DVD made the VWL so tiny.
> Does anyone know if the expiration date will be the same as SSR, or maybe even later?
> Obviously, TPTB have a lot of faith in the future of DVC!






really?? almost as big as OKW or SSR?? for some reason I was thinking those had a lot more units...in that case        I am even more excited


----------



## DonnaL

I'm with Dina on this one........we're not in a position until about 2008 to add on either (unless we sold our 120 SSR points, which I'm not about to do and we'll never lose our 150 VWL points) so 2009 is good timing for us also....hopefully they won't sell out before construction is complete!!!


----------



## Wigit12

I would prefer not to add-on until 2008 also, but I'm afraid to wait with all the excitement.  I just HAVE to own some of these points.  I can't imagine the 7 month window will work with this one.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

DonnaL said:
			
		

> I'm with Dina on this one........we're not in a position until about 2008 to add on either (unless we sold our 120 SSR points, which I'm not about to do and we'll never lose our 150 VWL points) so 2009 is good timing for us also....hopefully they won't sell out before construction is complete!!!




I am this[ ] close to paying off our contract. I was not planning on buying in anymore, but with this announcement, my brain is screaming!

I think I want to hold out for DCL Villas!


----------



## CarolA

I hope this is true.  I am doing the    at my desk....

Wonder what it will cost and how many points I am going to have to sell to do this..


----------



## 3DisneyKids

We stayed 5th floor back in 2004 and this was our view...so yeah, I'd say the views are good!    

Ok, I understand the sizes of BCV and BWV and now 45o in AKV...how big is OKW and SSR?  Trying to figure out the whole size thing...

I bet the phones at MS are ringing off the hook!


----------



## MiaSRN62

This is terrific news !  Love the atmosphere at this resort.


----------



## crcormier

Hopefully the Contemporary rumors still prove true at some point, but I did see this story about the VAKL on the Orlando Sentinel's website so it is definitely true.

Yay for new villas at the AKL!  Boo for me not being able to afford any points there!


----------



## Muushka

So I wonder what becomes of the CRV or VCR rumor?  I honestly thought that would be the next DVC.

I am so happy that so many people will be enjoying AKLV.  I can see staying there for a day or 2, but probably not a week.  We stayed there a few years ago (got a great concierge rate) and really enjoyed the resort.  And it is beautiful.

Did anyone find the statement





> As for the choice of Animal Kingdom, Hewell said, "It's the true retreat," and added, "For those people who want to rest away from the theme park madness, they now have a choice."


 strange?  Hello, VWL, OKW??  I thought they were also a choice for that!

And as someone else mentioned, this will help take the strain off of some of the really popular resorts.


----------



## DVC Grammy

MonkeyPants said:
			
		

> really?? almost as big as OKW or SSR?? for some reason I was thinking those had a lot more units...in that case        I am even more excited



What I meant is that the size of AKV is about 100 rooms _bigger_ than BWV, and about 100 rooms _smaller_ than SSR & OKW. IMO, 458 rooms is big enough so that the 7-month window will be do-able (when it's complete). Certainly BWV is do-able at 7 months.


----------



## CarolA

Has anyone actually talked to thier guide yet???  When can we sign up?

(And I am a giggling 46 year old!)


----------



## pilferk

Muushka said:
			
		

> So I wonder what becomes of the CRV or VCR rumor?  I honestly thought that would be the next DVC.
> 
> I am so happy that so many people will be enjoying AKLV.  I can see staying there for a day or 2, but probably not a week.  We stayed there a few years ago (got a great concierge rate) and really enjoyed the resort.  And it is beautiful.
> 
> Did anyone find the statement strange?  Hello, VWL, OKW??  I thought they were also a choice for that!
> 
> And as someone else mentioned, this will help take the strain off of some of the really popular resorts.



There are several rumors going around as to why CRV was either back burnered or poo poo'd completely.

1) The cost of the land was just too high for DVD to aquire right now.

2) The cost of construction, and the resulting requirements to build so close to Bay lake, were both expensive and outside the timeline Disney wanted for completion because of the number of remaining SSR points

3) Worry about site lines from MK

4) Worry about the ability of the CR infrastructure to handle the influx of CRV guests using their facilities.

The rumbling seems to be that both sites were actually neck and neck during the consideration process and VAKL got the green light first.  That's not to say that they've completely abandoned the idea for CRV, I guess.  But if it's true they've now decided to renovate the North Tower rooms, I'd say it becomes less likely that the CRV will ever happen...at least not in the format or on the site we saw design documents on.

However, it may be that all the CRV prep work just showed them that the project needs further time for preparation of both the site and the infrastructure and it could be that CRV will happen sometime in the future.  We'll have to wait and see.


----------



## pilferk

CarolA said:
			
		

> Has anyone actually talked to thier guide yet???  When can we sign up?
> 
> (And I am a giggling 46 year old!)



We don't have a guide...yet.  But my wife is going to call while the kids are napping today (around 1 PM) to see if we can get on a wait list, at least.

I'll pass along any info I get when I get it.


----------



## ralphd

I do not see *any* announcements on Disney's investor or press release websites.


----------



## Wigit12

I'm relieved that they are making it bigger than BCV but I still don't think I'll be able to hold back.  I love this resort.  I cannot wait for more info!!


----------



## disneygal55

Has anyone called their DVC guide yet about when sales for the DVC will start?  I tried but my guide was off for a few days.


----------



## CarolA

pilferk said:
			
		

> We don't have a guide...yet.  But my wife is going to call while the kids are napping today (around 1 PM) to see if we can get on a wait list, at least.
> 
> I'll pass along any info I get when I get it.




Thanks. 
I am working at a client site and only have my cell phone and the there is only one bar showing so you get the reception picture.....   

However, I will be at Disney this weekend and if I don't get details I may just drop by and find my guide.  (I have never actually met the man.  He seems very nice on our phone calls!)


----------



## sajetto

I'm really hoping that with the number of rooms we will be able to book at 7 months. There is no way my DF will go for selling some of our SSR points to buy into AKL, but I'm really excited that the rumor is really coming true.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I hope that the 1 bedroom will definitely accomodate 5.  That would be a huge plus for our family.

Bobbi


----------



## DVC Grammy

From reading some of the non-DVC forums, it sounds as if the announcement of the new ALV will bring many, many new members who have been hesitating until now, because SSR didn't inspire them. What kind of impact do you think it'll have?
I'm not trying to   ; just interested in what current DVCers think.


----------



## happybratpack

I called a bit ago, said they had no further information on it except what was announced yesterday.


----------



## JimFitz

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> From reading some of the non-DVC forums, it sounds as if the announcement of the new ALV will bring many, many new members who have been hesitating until now, because SSR didn't inspire them. What kind of impact do you think it'll have?
> I'm not trying to   ; just interested in what current DVCers think.



I don't think it really matters.


----------



## DisneyAl

From The Orlando Sentinel:

Disney unveils new time shares
Sara K. Clarke
Sentinel Staff Writer

October 12, 2006

Disney time shares are coming to the Animal Kingdom, with a plan for 458 units, the company said Wednesday.

According to Disney, the time shares will be a mix of new construction and renovated accommodations in part of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. They'll feature African-inspired details and most will offer views of a savannah inhabited by a variety of animals.

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas will be the company's eighth time-share property -- the sixth at Walt Disney World -- and was hailed Wednesday as a smart business decision.

"It's a major plus," said Michael Hewell, a former Disney employee who now escorts guests through the parks with his company, Michael's VIPs, and owns the online Web site, TourGuideMike. "Disney's going to sell every single one of them."

As for the choice of Animal Kingdom, Hewell said, "It's the true retreat," and added, "For those people who want to rest away from the theme park madness, they now have a choice."

Time shares have long been popular in Central Florida, but more so in recent years. In 2001, 10 percent of Orlando visitors stayed in time shares. Last year, that number had increased to 15 percent.

From 2001 to 2005, the number of time-share units jumped 26 percent, from 15,157 to 19,099, according to the Orlando/Orange County Convention & Visitors Bureau. Hotel-room growth, on the other hand, grew only 2 percent during the same five-year period.

Disney's entry into the time-share market was a big help to the industry, said Robert J. Webb, a veteran real estate and time-share industry attorney with the Baker Hostetler law firm in Orlando.

"Disney's entry was part of a paradigm shift" in the 1990s, Webb said, when brand names such as Marriott and Disney entered the time-share field, long dominated by small operators. "It helped bring a lot of credibility to the industry."

The expansion of the Disney time-share holdings is a reflection of the strength of the industry and Disney's commitment to its resort business, said Webb, who has represented Disney as an outside counsel in the past.

"It's an excellent example of the evolution," Webb said, of hospitality companies relying on a mix of hotels and time shares for accommodating guests.

Disney historian Michael Broggie said the new time shares are a continuing affirmation of Walt Disney's decision to build in Central Florida.

"It also is a reflection of the confidence that [Disney chief] Bob Iger has in Central Florida and investing the company's assets there," Broggie said.

Development of the Animal Kingdom Villas is scheduled in phases, with units to begin opening in fall 2007. The project is scheduled to be completed by spring 2009.

The first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and additional phases will include the building of 324 vacation properties in a new building at the resort.

Jerry W. Jackson and Tim Barker of the Sentinel staff contributed to this report. Sara K. Clarke can be reached at 407-420-5664 or skclarke@orlandosentinel.com. 
Copyright © 2006, Orlando Sentinel | Get home delivery - up to 50% off


----------



## Tigger031266

The really big question is will the second phase be Savanah or just a side building with a view of woods and a quiet pool?  I am guessing Pool and woods.  Which would make them more resonable point wise.  It would also make Savanah views about as likely as a boardwalk view.  

An e-mail with details would be so helpful.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> I hope that the 1 bedroom will definitely accomodate 5.  That would be a huge plus for our family.
> 
> Bobbi




Ditto!  And since they are clearly allowing 5 in a 1-BR, maybe this will make the shift more "legal."  ?  Just thinking out loud...

In any case, it is all very exciting!


----------



## DVC Grammy

I was looking forward to next Tuesday anyway, but now I'm even more excited. We chose to split-stay; a few days at SSR (tryinng the DDP) and then the remainder at BWV.  
I now have a MISSION..............snoop, investigate, detect........any and all clues I can find about AKV, especially at SSR, where the models are said to be!!  If I find out anything, I'll report.................

SSR-10/17-10/20 (heh-heh  )
BWV- 10/20-10/27


----------



## diznyfanatic

*JAMBO!!*  WOOHOO!!!!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

erikthewise said:
			
		

> It's also on Allearsnet.com, and that seals it for me. There are usually pretty conservative about what they post.




Ditto.  Deb is really good about rumors vs. fact.  It is a go, for sure!


----------



## pilferk

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> I hope that the 1 bedroom will definitely accomodate 5.  That would be a huge plus for our family.
> 
> Bobbi



It would be a god send for us....the difference between points on a 1BR and 2BR is pretty big.  I'd want to see the layout, though, before committing.  For our family, it's 3 girls (my wife and 2 daughters) and 2 boys (me and my son).  It'd be nice if we could bed the two girls together on a queen sleeper and have a convertible day bed for my son..while my wife and I get our own room...but that's pie in the sky.  Also...I'm not sure the bathroom situation would be ideal.


----------



## CarolA

I think I am buying at AKL just to get that 11 month window.....

(What to sell... I don't NEED anymore points.  I have actually downsized about 100 points over the past year....)


----------



## ralphd

There is a thread on another forum that said Jim Lewis announced 'there is a proposed DVC at AKL, but plans were subject to change' ????


----------



## sheryl0521

Orlando Sentinel link

I really thought the Contemporary was going to be the next location.  Guess I was wrong!


----------



## Tabetha

Hooboy.  Gonna have to save some pennies for this one!


----------



## ralphd

Link to Orlando Sentinel article.

'    http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...06oct12,0,6599738.story?track=mostemailedlink    '

Note there is no info directly from Disney.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

This is going to create some wonderful opportunities for people that want to buy into other DVC resorts as I have a feeling a lot of current members will be selling previous contracts to buy into AKV instead.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I just got off the phone with MS this minute.  I was calling about my upcoming ressie, not making a call specifically to ask about the AKV annoucnement.  However, while I had them on the phone...    

Anyway, he avoided and evaded the question in so many ways...we were both actually laughing at the umm...."creativity" of his answers.  They have clearly been coached on what NOT to say.  I assume that this is because they will be making their own annoucement shortly.


----------



## KristiKelly

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> II now have a MISSION..............snoop, investigate, detect........any and all clues I can find about AKV, especially at SSR, where the models are said to be!!  If I find out anything, I'll report.................
> 
> SSR-10/17-10/20 (heh-heh  )
> BWV- 10/20-10/27



Just don't forget your camera  .


----------



## sheryl0521

That may explain why I can't find anything about it on the official DVC web site!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Here is the information posted on Deb's site...

Thanks, Deb and Allearsnet.com!

Disney Vacation Club to expand to Animal Kingdom Lodge

The Disney Vacation Club announced on October 11, 2006 that the Animal Kingdom Lodge would be the home of the next DVC resort at Walt Disney World. Rumors have been circulating for some time that the Contemporary was next on the list, but in recent weeks the focus had shifted to Animal Kingdom Lodge.

The first phase will be the opening of 134 remodeled existing rooms at the resort in late 2007. The next phase will be the opening of a new building containing 324 villas.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I just posted on another thread that I think there will be tons of older contracts on the resale market due to current members trying to trade their points for AKV.  As for potential new members, it will be interesting to see how many contracts are snapped up by existing members first (doesn't DVC usually offer any new properties to current members first?).  When I first saw the announcement, I thought a lot of brand new SSR-owners might be upset that they didn't wait.  However, they may have the last laugh as the new price-per-point might increase dramatically, plus I doubt any incentives will need to be offered to get people to buy AKL.  It could be that anyone purchasing right now will have to lowest initial buy-in for quite some time.


----------



## sheryl0521

We will stay at AKLV, but don't plan to buy.    It is the usual draw - to buy where you will want to be the most, and we are an Epcot family.  So BCV & BWV work for us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

I never knew about codes to get discounted rooms at WDW.  Yet, a few years ago, before we joined DVC, we got a discounted room at AKL ( It was just on Disney's site, I was trying to book on line) and we stayed there and had a nice time.  I wondered then if the "out of the wayness" was the reason we got the discount.  I think a DVC there would attract people.   On last year's members cruise, I didn't even think twice about the special discounts given to members on SSR, but if it had been of this new DVC, well, yes, we would have bought some.  We really do have "enough" points, but we could be presuaded with a preconstruction promotion to buy some points.  What would really do it, would be if the 1 bedrooms were really meant to accomodate 5, since the 2 bedrooms accomodate 9.  

I am glad to see the size of the resort is something larger than VWL and BCV. I'm also hoping for a wonderful pool, the AKL pool is sort of blah IMO. 

As far as non DVC people, yes, I think a DVC at the AK will sell fast.

Bobbi


----------



## sheryl0521

Is this also why we (current members) just got offered $15 off per point at SSR for 115 point add ons???


----------



## spiceycat

hey I think it was the poll we did here....

AKL and Cont were neck and neck - I can't say for sure - but I think it proved to DVC that AKL was very, very popular with DVC members.

besides I still think someone on the board of Disney doesn't want the Cont in DVC - it was the first WDW resort and to some people it should always just remain a WDW resort.

remember that once AKLV opens (looks like something next year) no more AKL on the WDW resorts list for points.

so no complaints. just remember that once this opens you can't get AKL with DVC points again.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lol...someone should to a study on productivity in the workplace and official Disney announcements....  

I know that I *should* be sending out some e-mails, etc. right now...but, nope...gotta DIS!


----------



## sheryl0521

pilferk said:
			
		

> It would be a god send for us....the difference between points on a 1BR and 2BR is pretty big.  I'd want to see the layout, though, before committing.  For our family, it's 3 girls (my wife and 2 daughters) and 2 boys (me and my son).  It'd be nice if we could bed the two girls together on a queen sleeper and have a convertible day bed for my son..while my wife and I get our own room...but that's pie in the sky.  Also...I'm not sure the bathroom situation would be ideal.


I am thinking the layouts of the rooms will be just like all the other recent DVC resorts.  I don't think they are going to change the room configuration for one resort.


----------



## CapeCodFam

We are most definately interested in adding on.  I believe the initial price will likely be the lowest offered and will escalate to what the market will bear.  So, as soon as the prices are anounced, we will likely jump on it.

I also think you're right on about potential DVCers that will now dive in.  That is, of course, if any points are left to be had for non-members.


----------



## sheryl0521

chris1gill said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how they will fit 9 into the 2 bedroom as well... will that mean that a 1 bedroom will sleep five? So many questions, so little information


Where did you read that 9 will fit into the 2-bedroom?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Yes, I am willing to bet that this is the reason behind the $15 off promo.  They need to sell out SSR.  And I also agree that those who recently (or are now just) bought SSR may well get the best deals going for a while.  Current members may, indeed, get a pre-construction price....but due to the popularity of this resort...hard to say.  Then again, due to the size it might take a while to sell out...lol...I am contradicting myself before I even finish typing the thought!

It will be very interesting to watch the resale boards to see if people dump one resort in order to buy AKV.  Those who want to buy into DVC but don't necessarily want AKV for their home resort may be able to get some great deals....


----------



## chris1gill

sheryl0521 said:
			
		

> Where did you read that 9 will fit into the 2-bedroom?



In the original thread...

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1248734


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

sheryl0521 said:
			
		

> I am thinking the layouts of the rooms will be just like all the other recent DVC resorts.  I don't think they are going to change the room configuration for one resort.



They may not change the room configuration, but the new AS Family Suites have chairs that convert to twin beds.  It could be they will place those in the units.  An earlier post said some of the villas would accomodate 9 or 15 people...that's the only way I can see nine people fitting in a 2bdrm...not sure about 15 in a GV unless maybe they put the chair/twin bed in each bedroom.  It will certainly be nice for large families that have older kids that really can't share a bed anymore.


----------



## DVC Grammy

We, too, will be at SSR next week  . Why do I get this vision of groups of people lurking around the resort wearing deerslayer caps and trench coats, with magnifying glasses to examine all clues???


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

In this picture from the family suites, the chair and ottoman both make into single beds...I have a feeling something similar to this is what they will be using if indeed the occupancy limits change.


----------



## ADP

On Oct. 18th there is a Disney press event scheduled in New York City.  I'm sure it will be announced and discussed; maybe even some concept art will be displayed.


----------



## MermaidJan

I like AKL but don't think I will buy into AKV. But I will definitely try a stay when it is complete.   

I am wondering if the AKV will have their own pool. The pool at the lodge is not very big and the theming is poor. I hope if they do another pool that it have a jungle/animal theme. 

I love the pool at BWV. The whole circus/ dumbo theme is great.


----------



## diznyfanatic

We leave in 9 days for OKW but had planned on stopping to see our Guide anyway and this will now be the top question on the list.

Hopefully we can report back with some information also.


----------



## pilferk

sheryl0521 said:
			
		

> I am thinking the layouts of the rooms will be just like all the other recent DVC resorts.  I don't think they are going to change the room configuration for one resort.



I guess what I mean when I say layout (much like calypso alluded to) is more what furniture is in the room(s) that might allow one more person to stay there...and where is it located.

If it's one of those chairs, no matter where it is, we can set him up in the LR with his sisters...just in his own bed.

And then we're only left with the bathroom issue to decide on.


----------



## ADP

ralphd said:
			
		

> Link to Orlando Sentinel article.
> 
> '    http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...06oct12,0,6599738.story?track=mostemailedlink    '
> 
> Note there is no info directly from Disney.



*According to Disney,* the time shares will be a mix of new construction and renovated accommodations in part of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. They'll feature African-inspired details and most will offer views of a savannah inhabited by a variety of animals.

That is direct enough for me.  If Disney is talking to major media outlets about it then I would consider it credible.


----------



## Chuck S

I think it will stir interest for people who prefer the smaller DVCs attached to resorts rather than the freestanding condo style.  Personally, I prefer the condo style units.


----------



## mikesmom

I agree with the OP. I expected that there would be a lot of excitement on the DVC Boards, but the amount of excitement on the Resort and other Boards was a surprise. Seems like a lot of people are now VERY interested in joining. Should be interesting.


----------



## pilferk

MermaidJan said:
			
		

> I like AKL but don't think I will buy into AKV. But I will definitely try a stay when it is complete.
> 
> I am wondering if the AKV will have their own pool. The pool at the lodge is not very big and the theming is poor. I hope if they do another pool that it have a jungle/animal theme.
> 
> I love the pool at BWV. The whole circus/ dumbo theme is great.



From the info I've seen, it sounds like VAKL will have it's own feature pool and some sort of "water play island"...whatever that means...as well as at least one new resturaunt.


----------



## alexandone

The only thing MS  is confirming is that the new DVC will be in Florida...no further comments.


----------



## StormTigger

OMG!  OMG!  OMG!!

My only question is.. how soon can I sell my BCV and buy into AKV?!!     

*breath*.. *calm*


----------



## spiceycat

StormTigger said:
			
		

> only question is.. how soon can I sell my BCV and buy into AKV?!!
> 
> *breath*.. *calm*



My guess - soon.

the work that Florida requires to be done - since this is a hotel and not a new building - will be done!!!

so they can start selling tomorrow (or when Fl approves it) if DVC wants to.

best guess though is early next year.


----------



## Skip Wiley

Just talked to my guide, said they were told at a meeting last night, didn't have any more information but speculated that sales would start sometime in the Spring of 2007.  Did mention they saw some drawings, said lobby area is all glass that looks over the savanna and that it's really, really nice.


----------



## Pluto 2

this is excellent news. i figured it would be a small dvc resort but with 458 rooms it will be pretty nice will try to get in on the 7 month window. if i cant once i get my dvc loan paid off i will have to buy some more.
if i have to guess when they will start selling it will be next fiscal year.


----------



## akghutton

Yippee!!  I can't wait to add on!!  AKL is our second favorite resort, right behind BWV, our home away from home.  My 6-year-old DS will be thrilled.  I am so excited!!


----------



## BCV23

On the resort board, Tikiman posted an announcement with a picture I've not see before....is it the new AKV?

Here's the link:http://www.disboards.com/showpost.php?p=14976014&postcount=17

Thanks, Granny!


----------



## Lexxiefern

Yay! I am so glad we finally know! And I am happy it will be a bigger resort. I don't plan on buying points there, but I do want to try it out. So it will be easier to get into if it is a good size.


----------



## Pluto 2

excellent news i was wanting akl to be next i could care less about contemp.


----------



## chris1gill

I'm so happy to see it will have it's own themed pool with some sort of play island, sounds fun for kids!  Course the animal's are wonderful! My kids will be very excited over this....


----------



## Skip Wiley

The picture pretty much matches up to what my guide described to me this morning, said they saw an artist drawing last night and mentioned about the lobby being all glass and overlooking the savanna.


----------



## chorlick

Hopefully, it will ease some of the congestion of the other DVC's.  Of course, it will  make the parks busier. They are going to have to do something about that in the future.  I don't see how they can continue to build hotels and resorts without expanding the parks.  Two years ago at Thanksgiving, we had to wait in line to get into the gift shops.  That was terrible!


----------



## BCV23

Cool, I hope all of you have good luck with your investigations and remember....we want pictures.  

Most of all, have great vacations.

You know, I don't remember any windows in that theatre!


----------



## floridafam

I have been unable to book a 1 br suite at AKL for our stay in December or for the dates I typed in for March and April.

Maybe they are out of the system.  Does anyone know how many 1 br suites are at AKL?  It just seems strange that they would be unavailable for the 4 different sets of dates I typed in.

I really hope that they don't do away with AKL CL.


----------



## DVC Grandpa

Orlando Business Journal - Walt Disney World plans to add 456 new Disney Vacation Club units at Disney's Animal Kingdom Lodge, to be built in phases through the spring of 2009.


----------



## Steve's Girl

but that's not on the monorail?!?!


----------



## Stitch 03

What can I say:


     

I thought CRV would be next, but am glad to be wrong.

Heading to OKW next week so will try to find out more. I guess I'll be buying AKV points and selling some (but not all) of my OKW.


----------



## sweet48

If they want to relieve congestion they need to build at least 1 more major ride at Animal Kingdom to attract more people there 

Just my opinion

John


----------



## gcbsdad

I'm sure that eventually we will stay at VAKL but initially I like the fact that it will make the availability better at the other DVC resorts.  We have not stayed but we visited AKL and it just seems so far away from everything.  

I imagine the fact that AK is our 4th favorite park at WDW, might have something to do with it. 

Oh and I did get the email from our guide about the $15.00 off per point if you aded on 115 points or more.


----------



## DonnaL

DVCGrammy,

According to the weather report it's going to be too hot for caps and trench coats.......I think I'll just wear a big pair of sunglasses instead!!


----------



## nevertez

EE is more than enough to attract me to AK. 

But a Monorail to TTC I would love.


----------



## jmatias

Thanks for the link!

Showed it to my DH this morning and he said  "How do we get on the list" 

This was me.....       

Jen


----------



## Twingle

Thank you so much for all the replies!  Would you mind posting what you see?  I would really appreciate it!

Thanks again!


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

I'm in Disney right now, we're going to check it out.


----------



## ADP

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> The really big question is will the second phase be Savanah or just a side building with a view of woods and a quiet pool?  I am guessing Pool and woods.  Which would make them more resonable point wise.  It would also make Savanah views about as likely as a boardwalk view.
> 
> An e-mail with details would be so helpful.



I read in one of the articles that the savannah would be expanded which leads me to believe that the villas will have savannah view rooms.


----------



## msdis

No time to look and see if this is out yet (on lunch) but just in case



Disney time shares are coming to the Animal Kingdom, with a plan for 458
units, the company said Wednesday.

According to Disney, the time shares will be a mix of new construction and
renovated accommodations in part of the Animal Kingdom Lodge. They'll
feature African-inspired details and most will offer views of a savannah
inhabited by a variety of animals.

Disney's Animal Kingdom Villas will be the company's eighth time-share
property -- the sixth at Walt Disney World -- and was hailed Wednesday as a
smart business decision.

"It's a major plus," said Michael Hewell, a former Disney employee who now
escorts guests through the parks with his company, Michael's VIPs, and owns
the online Web site, TourGuideMike. "Disney's going to sell every single one
of them."

As for the choice of Animal Kingdom, Hewell said, "It's the true retreat,"
and added, "For those people who want to rest away from the theme park
madness, they now have a choice."

Time shares have long been popular in Central Florida, but more so in recent
years. In 2001, 10 percent of Orlando visitors stayed in time shares. Last
year, that number had increased to 15 percent.

From 2001 to 2005, the number of time-share units jumped 26 percent, from
15,157 to 19,099, according to the Orlando/Orange County Convention &
Visitors Bureau. Hotel-room growth, on the other hand, grew only 2 percent
during the same five-year period.

Disney's entry into the time-share market was a big help to the industry,
said Robert J. Webb, a veteran real estate and time-share industry attorney
with the Baker Hostetler law firm in Orlando.

"Disney's entry was part of a paradigm shift" in the 1990s, Webb said, when
brand names such as Marriott and Disney entered the time-share field, long
dominated by small operators. "It helped bring a lot of credibility to the
industry."

The expansion of the Disney time-share holdings is a reflection of the
strength of the industry and Disney's commitment to its resort business,
said Webb, who has represented Disney as an outside counsel in the past.

"It's an excellent example of the evolution," Webb said, of hospitality
companies relying on a mix of hotels and time shares for accommodating guests.

Disney historian Michael Broggie said the new time shares are a continuing
affirmation of Walt Disney's decision to build in Central Florida.

"It also is a reflection of the confidence that [Disney chief] Bob Iger has
in Central Florida and investing the company's assets there," Broggie said.

Development of the Animal Kingdom Villas is scheduled in phases, with units
to begin opening in fall 2007. The project is scheduled to be completed by
spring 2009.

The first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and
sixth floors of the Animal Kingdom Lodge, and additional phases will include
the building of 324 vacation properties in a new building at the resort.


----------



## Sammie

I think the Contemporary project was delayed due to cost. I don't think it is out of the possiblity yet. I was told when AKL was built that infrastructure for DVC was laid. I would guess that would be mean the area for the new lodge. 

I was told this summer it will lie to the left of the Lodge where that dead end cove is in the drive up to the Lodge. 

I was also told that SSR is selling very quickly and something quick was needed to keep the momentum going. Contemporary would be a slow going project to build.


----------



## NewBaloo

Sounds great!      Any word on when sales will start?


----------



## liznboys

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1248774&page=2&pp=15

Tikiman posted a rendering of AKV on that thread.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I'll save people the trouble of going thru the link:


----------



## chris1gill

PrincessJasmine08 said:
			
		

> I'm in Disney right now, we're going to check it out.



Oh GOOD! We've got a DVC'er on site!!!  Report back what you find okay???


----------



## lenshanem

I called my guide cause we leave Sunday and asked if there was any model room we could see and he told me as of right now not yet.


----------



## jmatias

I'm really excited about VAKL but thought it strange how the "news" got out.

I was expecting some big press release with fan fare type thing.


----------



## Sammie

I totally agree, I think it was pretty shotty. I think members should have gotten an email or update to the site or something.


----------



## jdg345

Sammie said:
			
		

> I think the Contemporary project was delayed due to cost. I don't think it is out of the possiblity yet. I was told when AKL was built that infrastructure for DVC was laid. I would guess that would be mean the area for the new lodge.
> 
> I was told this summer it will lie to the left of the Lodge where that dead end cove is in the drive up to the Lodge.
> 
> I was also told that SSR is selling very quickly and something quick was needed to keep the momentum going. Contemporary would be a slow going project to build.



I think it might also have something to do with Florida Law and how they are allowed to sell things like this.  Since AKL is existing and they are going to remodel some rooms, it might be easier to get this rolling than CRV (which would require lots of demo, etc).

Just a hunch, but my bet was always VAKL first, then CRV.  There was a rumor awhile back that CRV had been green-lighted, but would not be the next DVC annouced.  Woohoo!


----------



## jdg345

Anyone talk to their guides yet?  Any details?


----------



## lenshanem

Talked to my guide, but not given much info. Was told he saw drawings last night and it is beautiful.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

chris1gill said:
			
		

> Oh GOOD! We've got a DVC'er on site!!!  Report back what you find okay???



Will do!  Not sure what I will find, but I'll definitely head over to Saratoga Springs and give it a shot.


----------



## julia & nicks mom

I was thinking last night that we should have gotten first notice about it - I wonder if it was not supposed to come out this way!


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

julia & nicks mom said:
			
		

> I was thinking last night that we should have gotten first notice about it - I wonder if it was not supposed to come out this way!



I am definitely wondering if this somehow slipped out and there was going to be a big announcement.  It just seems so strange that a bigger deal wasn't made of this.


----------



## chris1gill

I'd head over to the concierge level of AKL as well, I bet they know what's happening to their little part of the world right about now!


----------



## nevertez

Not a member yet... but talk to the DVC guide.  He stated that it took 6 months from SSR being announced to pre-sales were allowed. He expects the same.

Too slow for me but I know what my income tax check is going to.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> In this picture from the family suites, the chair and ottoman both make into single beds...I have a feeling something similar to this is what they will be using if indeed the occupancy limits change.



Let's hope they look better than those ..   

I'm really glad they are doing grand villas. I wish they had at BCV.

This is the best news I've heard in ages!!


----------



## allflgirl

Boy, not reading these boards everyday, you miss it all!  Vacation Club at Animal Kingdom, I've been waiting for the announcement for weeks and was too busy yesterday to stop and read about this.

Sign me up, baby.

Thanks for sharing the information.

Julia


----------



## jdg345

Sounds like it was leaked by the media early


----------



## erikthewise

(1) The Contemporary is still in play as long as they don't renovate the North Wing.
(2) I doubt that they will convert the entire fifth floor of AKL to DVC. It seems more sensible that they would convert the rooms on the left side (next to the new construction), perhaps on two floors. If I am right then it is almost certain there will still be concierge at AKL -- I think that will be true in any case.
(3) I don't think they could get away with any dramatic changes in price per point or in point charts. Two reasons. this will be a fairly large DVC resort and they will have trouble with sales if they scare away too many potential buyers. Also AKL has had trouble filling its rooms, so no matter how desirable it may be to some of us, it can't be considered a prime location like BWV, BCV, or a potential CRV.


----------



## disney junky

Wow! I blinked, and lo and behold, the Villas at AK.


----------



## midnightaction

Oh my golly gosh...........this news is soooo exciting !!!   

I was convinced it was gonna be CRV with the talk that was going on, on this board..........I am sooo shocked and sooo happy that there is gonna be a DVC at AKL.   

Now a little naughty I know but I have yet to sign and return the closing contracts for our BWV contracts that we bought 2 weeks ago, and I was wondering if it's too late to change our mind. We really love the Boardwalk area but now that I know about this, I am really torn as to whether to wait a few more months and go for that instead   

Is it too late to change my mind if I haven't yet signed on the dotted line even though I paid the full balance 2 weeks ago??

Hey either way I am happy, but I just like to know what my choices are !!!  

_*Sits patiently in the corner waiting for more news about this*_

Sarah xx


----------



## BCV23

CoolDisneyCat said:
			
		

> Let's hope they look better than those ..



I agree. Those beds look more cot size don't they? But on reflection, I imagine Chris' guess is right. A chair that folds out in the LR or 2 BR could take the same floor room as an aerobed that so many talk about using for their children.


----------



## chris1gill

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I agree. Those beds look more cot size don't they? But on reflection, I imagine Chris' guess is right. A chair that folds out in the LR or 2 BR could take the same floor room as an aerobed that so many talk about using for their children.



Well, I've thought about it some more. We recently purchased a King size sleeper sofa from American Leather.... that's the same couch used at SSR, but in a queen size at SSR... Anyhow, the same company has a chair that pulls out much like the picture from All Star, except it is a full size extra long twin... not a cot size... I know this because I'd thought about buying one to match the couch to expand on our occupancy (since it's a rental)....  What we did do instead, was to buy a single size trundle bed....  Hey, maybe Disney is thinking to put trundles in the second bedroom???


----------



## RumpleMom

I am so happy about this news.  We love the AKL resort and pool, so much me paid 33 points per night to stay there.  Yikes!!!


 I would much rather have it a DVC resort with more reasonable point amounts, she typed hopefully.


----------



## dianeschlicht

The trundle is a great idea, but I suspect the hide-a-bed chair is more likely.  That might be why the units will be more spacious.  Maybe living room/kitchen combos more like OKW.  Now THAT would be the best of two worlds!  OKW size AND a savanna view!


----------



## dianeschlicht

I have danced on everyone of these threads announcing the new VAKL, so might as well include this one!


----------



## CarolAnnC

Crissup and I are booked at AKL for several days in December and we are so looking forward to our first stay there.

Just yesterday morning we were speaking to our Guide and I mentioned that I would be interested in purchasing at AKL villas if we enjoy our stay there, LOL!  Guess my ESP has been busy at work again!!!


----------



## dianeschlicht

LOL, this is like the 7th or 8th thread now, but I'll dance again!


----------



## Buzz's Buddy

Has anyone else seen this news yet? Found this on allears.net.

*Disney Vacation Club to expand to Animal Kingdom Lodge

The Disney Vacation Club announced on October 11, 2006 that the Animal Kingdom Lodge would be the home of the next DVC resort at Walt Disney World. Rumors have been circulating for some time that the Contemporary was next on the list, but in recent weeks the focus had shifted to Animal Kingdom Lodge.

The first phase will be the opening of 134 remodeled existing rooms at the resort in late 2007. The next phase will be the opening of a new building containing 324 villas. *


----------



## harra

erikthewise said:
			
		

> (2) I doubt that they will convert the entire fifth floor of AKL to DVC. It seems more sensible that they would convert the rooms on the left side (next to the new construction), perhaps on two floors. If I am right then it is almost certain there will still be concierge at AKL -- I think that will be true in any case.


 
I agree with Erik. I pulled out my map of the AKL from when we stayed in September and started counting rooms. I wasn't even halfway through the rooms on the 5th floor before I counted more than the 134 rooms that was in the press release that were going to be converted.


----------



## dianeschlicht

Another one of these threads to dance on!


----------



## pilferk

harra said:
			
		

> I agree with Erik. I pulled out my map of the AKL from when we stayed in September and started counting rooms. I wasn't even halfway through the rooms on the 5th floor before I counted more than the 134 rooms that was in the press release that were going to be converted.



It does sorta depend on what those 134 rooms are.  I'm going to assume (for no other reason that it makes the math relatively convenient) 40% 1BR and 60% Studio (with the option to have a 1BR + Studio as a 2 BR, maybe).  The 1 BR would take 2 room "bays".  I'm thinking (and this is just a wild guesstimate) that it'll be something like 188 total rooms they'll be taking over (80 as studios, 108 for 1 BR's...since you need 2 rooms to get one).  Still not too bad, probably.


----------



## Stitch 03

I expect (hope) that sales will have to start pretty quickly. If the first phase is slated to open in late 2007, lets say November, then the eleven month booking window will be this December.

It will be kind of hard to book a room if you cannot buy points.


----------



## dsneygirl

DH and I know we will need to add on at some point (to stay in 1 bedrooms) and I was speculating if a lot of resales would come on the market as people buy at VAKL.

Disney still has ROFR but at least there may be more choice...Thoughts?


----------



## dairyou

Just read it on the community board.  They found out through the Orlando Sentinel.  Bummer we just added on 100 points 3 months ago.  Oh well 

Deb


----------



## Sammie

Absolutely not, I am glad other are excited but I will not be adding on and probably will not stay there to try it out. The AKL just offers no appeal to my family.

I will be interested in the discussions on the size of this resort. Since SSR has taken a severe beating from many for being too large, it will be interesting to see what affect the size of this resort has on bookings.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I have been busy today dancing on all these VAKL threads so....


----------



## MAGICinMYHEART

*I was just reading all the reports about the new DVC AKL and thought New Restaurant that would be nice. But it would be great to have a new Dinner Show with an African Theme, I know it would be wonderful.*


----------



## Boston5602

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> LOL, this is like the 7th or 8th thread now, but I'll dance again!




I love watching Diane doing all her dances


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks, our awesome Mods, for streamlining this discussion for us!

I agree that (1) the point values will not be out of line when compared to BCV, BWV-PV, VWL.  Yes, AKV will have those wonderful Savannah views...but the BW views and fireworks views, etc. are alos stunning and in demand.  I don't think they can say that one is "better" than the other by too much of a degree; (2)  AKL seems to always have promos to attract guests...more than other deluxes, it seems.  Many people book standard view at AKL knowing that they will get automatically upgraded to Savannah view because the resort will not be full.

Of course, time will tell..

As for sales dates...one of the articles I read here on the DIS said sales will begin in Spring, 2007.

Again with my mantra...time will tell...


----------



## Mickeydad

This news is just incredible!    

So many people have questioned why we purchased DVC   , saying won't it get boring going to the same place every year?!?!?!

Well, Disney continues to make my investment decision grow in value, and makes answering all the "neighsayers" so much easier   .  

I don't know about all of you, but we really didn't buy into DVC only because of the parks. Don't get me wrong, we do LOVE the parks, but I want a vacation that is fun for my family, relaxing, with great accomodations, good food, and HOT weather. DVC give us all of this AND MORE   !

This is great news for all of us DVCers!

Mickeydad


----------



## LisaS

erikthewise said:
			
		

> ...(3) I don't think they could get away with any dramatic changes in price per point or in point charts. Two reasons. this will be a fairly large DVC resort and they will have trouble with sales if they scare away too many potential buyers. Also AKL has had trouble filling its rooms, so no matter how desirable it may be to some of us, it can't be considered a prime location like BWV, BCV, or a potential CRV.


I agree. The hotel rates for AKL are less than the other deluxes because of AKL's location and the slightly smaller rooms.  And from a DVC perspective, the DVC resorts furthest from the parks require the fewest points per night (except for BWV standard view). So I think they have to be careful about the price/point for AKV and the points/night as well.

I definitely want to add on there but if the price/pt is too high I just won't be able to justify doing so.  And if the point charts are out of line with the other DVC resorts, I won't be staying there as often as I would like.


----------



## KyleRayner

This is so exciting!!

I agree with a previous poster that I would definitey want to stay at AKV, but only once in a while to change things up a bit. 

But its definitely too far away from my favorite parks for it be my home resort.


----------



## spiceycat

Sammie said:
			
		

> I will be interested in the discussions on the size of this resort. Since SSR has taken a severe beating from many for being too large, it will be interesting to see what affect the size of this resort has on bookings.



SSR was the new kid on the block - so expect the same people to take shots at AKLV. they always pick on the new thing.

SSR is a wonderful resort. I prefer OKW - but hey everybody has different taste.


----------



## zulaya

I am echoing diane's dance...

         

I am very excited about this announcement.  But I also would love details like...
Price per point?
what else is being added?
Are there really going to be GVs there?

I'm down this year in December...I hope that model room is up and running at SSR.  That might be my first stop after check-in.


----------



## Simba's Mom

sheryl0521 said:
			
		

> We will stay at AKLV, but don't plan to buy.    It is the usual draw - to buy where you will want to be the most, and we are an Epcot family.  So BCV & BWV work for us.


People who are fans of VWL, BCV, & BWV should be rejoicing this too.  With all the enthusiasm here, it makes sense that more people will be trying to get the new VAKL, freeing up the Epcot resorts more at the 7 month window for people who don't own there or who make late plans.


----------



## Tinkaroo

Oh, decisions, decisions...

As much as we love AKL, we had agreed that we would add-on at CRV if it became available.  Of course, now we're going "but we love AKL!"

I'm very interested to see all the info. on this.  I do like that it will be a nice-sized resort, so if we decide not to add-on, we can still have the hope of staying there from time to time.

This is so exciting!!!


----------



## CarolA

spiceycat said:
			
		

> SSR was the new kid on the block - so expect the same people to take shots at AKLV. they always pick on the new thing.
> 
> .




AMEN!

I can GUARANTEE this will occur.   (Remeber when BCV was the most INFERIOR resort ever built... until SSR which will be surpassed by VAKL which will be surpassed by XYZ)


----------



## ADP

More info from another source on AKLV with Concept art!!

http://www.tikiman2001.net/dvc_dak_432.jpg

October 11, 2006, Lake Buena Vista, Fla.  Disney Vacation Club announced today that it is building a new timeshare resort on Walt Disney World® property to meet ongoing strong demand for its unique vacation-ownership program. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be part of Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge, which readers of Travel & Leisure Family magazine recently honored with the No. 4 spot on their list of the 50 greatest family resorts in the United States and Canada. The Disney Vacation Club® accommodations will feature intricate African-inspired details and home-like amenities, and most will offer sweeping views of an expanded savannah inhabited by a variety of African animals. These new accommodations are scheduled for development in phases with an anticipated opening beginning Fall 2007 and a completion date planned for Spring 2009. The project's first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the existing Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge building, and subsequent phases will include the construction of 324 vacation homes in a new building on the resort property, for a total of 458 Disney Vacation Club homes. 


The project also calls for construction of a new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water-play island, fitness center, merchandise shop, sports and recreation facilities and more. 


"We continue to see strong demand from families who want to build a lifetime of unforgettable memories by vacationing in ways they never dreamed possible," said Jim Lewis, President of Disney Vacation Club. "I am delighted to announce that our members will have yet another place to call home with Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas. This begins another exciting new era for Disney Vacation Club as we continue to explore future destination possibilities both domestically and internationally." 


Disney Vacation Club, now celebrating its milestone 15th anniversary, is an innovative timeshare program that lets families enjoy flexibility and savings on future vacations at Disney destinations and more than 500 other popular vacation sites around the world. Since 2000, Disney Vacation Club membership has doubled to include more than 300,000 individuals from over 100 countries and every U.S. state. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be the eighth Disney Vacation Club Resort, joining five others at the Walt Disney World® Resort, one in Vero Beach, Fla., and one in Hilton Head Island, S.C. Disney Vacation Club has sold out of memberships at its first six resorts, and sales remain ahead of schedule at its seventh property, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, which opened in May 2004 near the Downtown Disney area at the Walt Disney World® Resort.


----------



## dvc_john

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> I expect (hope) that sales will have to start pretty quickly. If the first phase is slated to open in late 2007, lets say November, then the eleven month booking window will be this December.


Not necessarily.
With SSR, pre-sales began less than 11 months out from opening.
They set dates to begin taking reservations, and if I remember correctly, it was less than 7 months out. But they did set 2 dates - 1 for SSR owners and another later date for non-owners.


----------



## Boston5602

spiceycat said:
			
		

> SSR was the new kid on the block - so expect the same people to take shots at AKLV. they always pick on the new thing.
> 
> SSR is a wonderful resort. I prefer OKW - but hey everybody has different taste.




Yeah well....... I heard it's gonna be like the All Star rooms, and  The walk to your room is gonna be LOOONNNNNGGGGGGGG   and  the pool isn't going to be heated and ohhhh my guide also told me they would not be able to link any ressies at this resort ..........also most people will not like the choice of food here , cause its not so good...........any ways thats just what THEY are saying  ....I don't even think it will be this good.



P.s. I still may want to buy points here <VBG>


----------



## 3DisneyKids

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> The trundle is a great idea, but I suspect the hide-a-bed chair is more likely.  That might be why the units will be more spacious.  Maybe living room/kitchen combos more like OKW.  Now THAT would be the best of two worlds!  OKW size AND a savanna view!




Diane--this is EXACTLY what I have been thinking/hoping!  Ah, the wait continues....

We sure are a greedy bunch!  lol  For months we've been wondering when an announcement would be made...now that we finally have that info, we all want the floor plans, the furniture types, how many points per night, purchase price per point...and so on, so on, and so on....    

Yup, we're a greedy bunch, alright!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> We, too, will be at SSR next week  . Why do I get this vision of groups of people lurking around the resort wearing deerslayer caps and trench coats, with magnifying glasses to examine all clues???




We, too, will be there next week.  Note to self:  pack trench coat and spygear...  

I will certainly take whatever pics I can....


----------



## rwcmath

I can't wait! This is going to be wonderful, and I'm saving my pay, ready to do an add on!  

rwc


----------



## OneMoreTry

[I am adding my post from another (officially closed) thread.  ]

This will be the first time they've put DVC units in the same bldg with a Disney hotel. 

 Will they offer existing DVC members the first shot at buying into AKL?

 What will be the smallest contract?

 How will points compare to the other resorts? I imagine a Savannah View will be quite high.


I bet the 7 month window will be near-impossible especially at first with those in-lodge rooms.


----------



## CarolA

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> [I am adding my post from another (officially closed) thread.  ]
> 
> This will be the first time they've put DVC units in the same bldg with a Disney hotel.
> 
> Will they offer existing DVC members the first shot at buying into AKL?
> 
> What will be the smallest contract?
> 
> How will points compare to the other resorts? I imagine a Savannah View will be quite high.
> 
> 
> I bet the 7 month window will be near-impossible especially at first with those in-lodge rooms.



1. Probably
2.  I would assume the same buy in requirements as currently exist
3.  WHO KNOWS?


----------



## CarolA

OK,  How many of us are there next week?

Should we plan the storming of the VAKL models......

(Meet at midnight, wear your trench coat, someone bring a lock pick....... what else do we need??? )


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Excited to see this!  I'm not sure if we will do an add-on at AKV, but I have always wanted to try it for a night or two ...


----------



## eyeheartgoofy

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> People who are fans of VWL, BCV, & BWV should be rejoicing this too.  With all the enthusiasm here, it makes sense that more people will be trying to get the new VAKL, freeing up the Epcot resorts more at the 7 month window for people who don't own there or who make late plans.



Okay, so maybe I can try BCV too!!!


----------



## KristiKelly

Subscribing to this thread.  I'd love to be able to talk DH into an add-on.

I would bet the DVC guides phones have been ringing off the hook today.  I'm sure they are ready for an official announcement from Disney.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

My guide just  called me back.  he says right now they are only allowed to talk to FL or
CA residents  (from a legal standpoint)

*So, someone in FL or CA please call their guide!!!!!!*


----------



## DVC Grammy

CarolA said:
			
		

> OK,  How many of us are there next week?
> 
> Should we plan the storming of the VAKL models......
> 
> (Meet at midnight, wear your trench coat, someone bring a lock pick....... what else do we need??? )


Okay, so where exactly do we meet? And should we wear dark glasses and a mustache? (Oh wait, that's my DH  ). Maybe we should confine the group of spies to say, 20 or 30. If someone's willing to carry a flag, we can just say we got separated from our "tour group". Think anyone'd buy that?


----------



## diznyfanatic

CarolA said:
			
		

> OK,  How many of us are there next week?
> 
> Should we plan the storming of the VAKL models......
> 
> (Meet at midnight, wear your trench coat, someone bring a lock pick....... what else do we need??? )



I posted this in another thread but I have no idea where now, but we will be leaving Saturday next week and will be at OKW from Oct 22-27, and plan to do a LOT of snooping and picture taking!!!    

Who else will be there next week or the week after?


----------



## HUFF590

Just wondering but, besides animals what is the draw to AKV?


----------



## wdw4life

Good Ol Gal said:
			
		

> My guide just  called me back.  he says right now they are only allowed to talk to FL or
> CA residents  (from a legal standpoint)
> 
> *So, someone in FL or CA please call their guide!!!!!!*


I'll be calling my guide tomorrow!


----------



## DVC Grammy

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> I posted this in another thread but I have no idea where now, but we will be leaving Saturday next week and will be at OKW from Oct 22-27, and plan to do a LOT of snooping and picture taking!!!
> 
> Who else will be there next week or the week after?



We'll be there, but "incognito" : we're really _very,very young_, but we're disguising ourselves as grandparents in their 60's!   

SSR....10/17-10/20
BWV...10/20-10/27


----------



## Sammie

HUFF590 said:
			
		

> Just wondering but, besides animals what is the draw to AKV?



none in my opinion, I am glad for those that are excited but this is one you won't have to worry about me wanting to book.


----------



## drakethib

Sammie said:
			
		

> none in my opinion, I am glad for those that are excited but this is one you won't have to worry about me wanting to book.



I agree.


----------



## Slakk

I spoke to my guide and I am #2 on his waitlist    

November/December timeframe for point information and cost and points for sale first part of 2007.

 

I already informed my hubby that all of our points will be sold.  AKV here I come         

I am so so so very excited!


----------



## KyleRayner

CarolA said:
			
		

> OK,  How many of us are there next week?
> 
> Should we plan the storming of the VAKL models......
> 
> (Meet at midnight, wear your trench coat, someone bring a lock pick....... what else do we need??? )


I'll be at BCV from 10/27-11/4, so if those who will be there next week are not able to come back with more details, I'll do my best to do some investigative work while I'm there.


----------



## wasabi girl

Hi Guys,

Forgive me if this has already been answered (a quick search didn't show anything though)...I'm planning a trip in the fall of 2007 planning to stay in a 1 BR suite concierge level at the AKL...if the 5th and 6th floors are the first to be converted to AKV, any ideas about what will happen with concierge?


----------



## Sammie

wasabi girl said:
			
		

> Hi Guys,
> 
> Forgive me if this has already been answered (a quick search didn't show anything though)...I'm planning a trip in the fall of 2007 planning to stay in a 1 BR suite concierge level at the AKL...if the 5th and 6th floors are the first to be converted to AKV, any ideas about what will happen with concierge?



A very good question.


----------



## WDWguru

We'll be there the 22nd-27th at BWV. I can't even contain my excitement over AKV!!! We've splurged points to stay at AKL more than once as it's our second-favorite resort. We always said we'd be first to buy AKV if it ever happened - trick is we have plenty of points. So now, we have to decide whether to sell our secondary BWV contract, or our VWL contract and try to add-on a smaller number of VWL points to replace it. Sounds like we may have some time to figure it out!


----------



## CarolA

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> Okay, so where exactly do we meet? And should we wear dark glasses and a mustache? (Oh wait, that's my DH  ). Maybe we should confine the group of spies to say, 20 or 30. If someone's willing to carry a flag, we can just say we got separated from our "tour group". Think anyone'd buy that?




Do you speak Portugese??? It just might work then....


----------



## ADP

HUFF590 said:
			
		

> Just wondering but, besides animals what is the draw to AKV?



Notice in the middle of the article some of the amenities mentioned.  Sounds pretty good to me.  I'll be curious to know what the themed pool will be like.
Also, look at the concept art.  Very similar to the lodge with the thatched roof.


More info from another source on AKLV with Concept art!!

http://www.tikiman2001.net/dvc_dak_432.jpg

October 11, 2006, Lake Buena Vista, Fla.  Disney Vacation Club announced today that it is building a new timeshare resort on Walt Disney World® property to meet ongoing strong demand for its unique vacation-ownership program. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be part of Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge, which readers of Travel & Leisure Family magazine recently honored with the No. 4 spot on their list of the 50 greatest family resorts in the United States and Canada. The Disney Vacation Club® accommodations will feature intricate African-inspired details and home-like amenities, and most will offer sweeping views of an expanded savannah inhabited by a variety of African animals. These new accommodations are scheduled for development in phases with an anticipated opening beginning Fall 2007 and a completion date planned for Spring 2009. The project's first phase will include 134 remodeled accommodations on the fifth and sixth floors of the existing Disney's Animal Kingdom® Lodge building, and subsequent phases will include the construction of 324 vacation homes in a new building on the resort property, for a total of 458 Disney Vacation Club homes. 


The project also calls for construction of a new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water-play island, fitness center, merchandise shop, sports and recreation facilities and more. 


"We continue to see strong demand from families who want to build a lifetime of unforgettable memories by vacationing in ways they never dreamed possible," said Jim Lewis, President of Disney Vacation Club. "I am delighted to announce that our members will have yet another place to call home with Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas. This begins another exciting new era for Disney Vacation Club as we continue to explore future destination possibilities both domestically and internationally." 


Disney Vacation Club, now celebrating its milestone 15th anniversary, is an innovative timeshare program that lets families enjoy flexibility and savings on future vacations at Disney destinations and more than 500 other popular vacation sites around the world. Since 2000, Disney Vacation Club membership has doubled to include more than 300,000 individuals from over 100 countries and every U.S. state. 


Disney's Animal Kingdom® Villas will be the eighth Disney Vacation Club Resort, joining five others at the Walt Disney World® Resort, one in Vero Beach, Fla., and one in Hilton Head Island, S.C. Disney Vacation Club has sold out of memberships at its first six resorts, and sales remain ahead of schedule at its seventh property, Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort & Spa, which opened in May 2004 near the Downtown Disney area at the Walt Disney World® Resort.
__________________


----------



## NorCalTim

I had a chance to talk to someone at the meeting yesterday and it was said that nearly 80% of the rooms would be Savannah View. The drawings that have been posted are pretty accurate with the new building shaped somewhat like a large "W" and many balconies would be large enough for chaise lounges. Construction would be over 5 phases through spring '09. The biggest news seemed to be that they would be larger rooms with the 1 bedroom having an additional chair that makes into a twin bed and TWO BATHROOMS!!. The 2 bedroom would of course have 3 bathrooms and the 3 bedroom/ GV will have 4 bathrooms. Rooms would also have flat screen TV's. Finally, it was indicated that there would be 9 new species of animals dedicated to the new savannah area.  -Hope this is all accurate but it seems like there will be official details released pretty soon. It's still somewhat uncertain when the models at SSR will open but Phase 1 should be ready by Fall '07 as reported.


----------



## CarolA

NorCalTim said:
			
		

> I had a chance to talk to someone at the meeting yesterday and it was said that nearly 80% of the rooms would be Savannah View. The drawings that have been posted are pretty accurate with the new building shaped somewhat like a large "W" and many balconies would be large enough for chaise lounges. Construction would be over 5 phases through spring '09. The biggest news seemed to be that they would be larger rooms with the 1 bedroom having an additional chair that makes into a twin bed and TWO BATHROOMS!!. The 2 bedroom would of course have 3 bathrooms and the 3 bedroom/ GV will have 4 bathrooms. Rooms would also have flat screen TV's. Finally, it was indicated that there would be 9 new species of animals dedicated to the new savannah area.  -Hope this is all accurate but it seems like there will be official details released pretty soon. It's still somewhat uncertain when the models at SSR will open but Phase 1 should be ready by Fall '07 as reported.




And I think for this Disney would have a valid reason to increase the point per stay cost.....  

HOpe it has studios!


----------



## ACDSNY

This is exciting!  We love AK.  We've wanted to stay there, but we've never got around to it.  Now we might be getting closer to a DL DVC too!


----------



## Chuck S

I hope the new restaurant is a good mid-priced (for Disney) sit down eatery.  I love Jiko, but to me it is more of an "event" type eatery (like V & A, Bistro de Paris, etc), and with food allergy problems (especially to coriander) Boma isn't an option, with allergies buffets are a little tricky anyway.


----------



## NorCalTim

CarolA- I doubt that thet would raise the point structure- I think that due to the "perception" that AKV is somewhat remote they probably think that it would be wise to offer a little more incentive to stay there. I think the additional bathroom is something that has been wanted for a long time astis should be very appealing to families and probably will be the model for future DVC's. I do love your idea of "storming the models" - I'm sure there will be a lot of pressure to get them open soon!


----------



## Sammie

Where is the info coming from that the occupany will change to 9 for a 2 bedroom, etc. extra baths? is this rumor or did someone read it?


----------



## jennz

So we can call our guide and get put on a waitlist for buying in???


----------



## nuts

Ok folks, now that Animal Kingdom has been announced...let me be the first official complainer! Heck, we all know that the latest resort always catches the complaints...so let me begin:
1. I don't like the Savannah view...dust blows in my face
2. I can't believe they used the same stupid thermostats from SSR
3. The pool is too small for the size of the resort
4. The restaurant does not serve hamburgers and hotdogs...WHERE ARE MY HAMBURGERS AND HOT DOGS!
5. The bus service is horrible. I had to wait 3 minutes for the next bus!


----------



## BCV23

Chuck S said:
			
		

> I hope the new restaurant is a good mid-priced (for Disney) sit down eatery.  I love Jiko, but to me it is more of an "event" type eatery (like V & A, Bistro de Paris, etc), and with food allergy problems (especially to coriander) Boma isn't an option, with allergies buffets are a little tricky anyway.



I would guess that a new restaurant would be midpriced. Most deluxe resorts  have a midpriced restaurant open for B,L, & D. Kona, GF Cafe, Concourse, Yacht Club Galley and I think WCC. Olivia's at OKW for a DVC resort. Does BW/BWI? Anyway, although Mara is very good for a deluxe QS, I've always thought that AKL was missing that kind of dining experience.


----------



## ADP

nuts said:
			
		

> Ok folks, now that Animal Kingdom has been announced...let me be the first official complainer! Heck, we all know that the latest resort always catches the complaints...so let me begin:
> 1. I don't like the Savannah view...dust blows in my face
> 2. I can't believe they used the same stupid thermostats from SSR
> 3. The pool is too small for the size of the resort
> 4. The restaurant does not serve hamburgers and hotdogs...WHERE ARE MY HAMBURGERS AND HOT DOGS!
> 5. The bus service is horrible. I had to wait 3 minutes for the next bus!



6. No straws and lids to protect the animals.

One positive though, DVC members staying at the AKLV will finally be able to use the Uzima Pool.  Our current pool hopping privelages don't allow it.


----------



## corpcomp

drakethib said:
			
		

> I agree.




Me too, I'll stick with BCV.. I like to be within walking distance of so many attractions and places.


----------



## byoung

It's  awesome news here, wish it was in Disneyland though.


----------



## allison k

I have such mixed feelings about this!!!!

When we bought our DVC, there was a part of me that was sad since I knew that we wouldn't stay at AKL much anymore unless we paid cash!  And now, I see this and I can't tell you how excited I am.    We loved this resort so much.  As someone said, it has such a different feel, that you really don't feel like your at WDW.  It is really a resort away from the rest of the resort.  I am sure that some of the others are like this as well (OKW?), but we hadn't stayed everywhere yet.

Here's my other side: We can't afford any new contracts in the near future, new baby on the way in April.  AND, I have a feeling it will be so hard to get into since everyone will want to stay there!!!!   

I must stay positive and hope that we'll be able to use points there in the future.


----------



## Olaf

Does anyone think the show rooms might be ready by December--in time for our trip?    I can hope.


----------



## RoyalCanadian

ADP said:
			
		

> 6. No straws and lids to protect the animals.
> 
> One positive though, DVC members staying at the AKLV will finally be able to use the Uzima Pool.  Our current pool hopping privelages don't allow it.



Another complaint:

7.  I spent all these points on a savannah view and I got stuck with the "steaming pile of manure" view.  My vacation was ruined and I cried myself to sleep every night.  Dumpster view at BWV is better than this.

Would someone please sympathize with me and post a message with the pixie dust and group hug emoticons?  I'll know you're not really serious unless there are at least three group hug emoticons.


----------



## lenshanem

Chuck S said:
			
		

> I hope the new restaurant is a good mid-priced (for Disney) sit down eatery.  I love Jiko, but to me it is more of an "event" type eatery (like V & A, Bistro de Paris, etc), and with food allergy problems (especially to coriander) Boma isn't an option, with allergies buffets are a little tricky anyway.



I agree. My DD actually had a mild reaction at Boma, despite a helpful chef. (She is allergic to peanuts.) We now avoid this restaurant.


----------



## Hank's R&R

RoyalCanadian said:
			
		

> Another complaint:
> 
> 7. I spent all these points on a savannah view and I got stuck with the "steaming pile of manure" view. My vacation was ruined and I cried myself to sleep every night. Dumpster view at BWV is better than this.
> 
> Would someone please sympathize with me and post a message with the pixie dust and group hug emoticons? I'll know you're not really serious unless there are at least three group hug emoticons.


----------



## lisareniff

What do you guys think will happen to the remodeled rooms at the AKL?  I'm thinking they might keep them all studios.  It seems that studios are of high demand in the other resorts and they wouldn't need to do much in terms of remodeling, adding all that plumbing.  It could be like VB's Inn building.  According to Allears there are currently 279 deluxe/concierge rooms plus a few suites.  134 studios is about half.  So perhaps they will only take half the 5th floor and concierge could still have their rooms on the 5th floor....    or not.



			
				AllEars said:
			
		

> The following are the room types and numbers of rooms in each category: Standard View (facing the parking lot) 135 rooms; Pool View 136 rooms; savanna View 724 rooms; Deluxe Pool View 33 rooms; Deluxe savanna View 191 rooms and 55 Concierge rooms. The deluxe rooms are bigger than the standard rooms. There are also Presidential and Vice Presidential suites, as well as five one-bedroom suites and 12 two-bedroom parlor suites.


----------



## salmoneous

ADP said:
			
		

> One positive though, DVC members staying at the AKLV will finally be able to use the Uzima Pool.  Our current pool hopping privelages don't allow it.


 Maybe. Current pool is pretty crowded - can't really handle all the inflow from AKLV unless the new pool is equally good and will draw Lodge folks away from Uzima.


----------



## Sammie

lisareniff said:
			
		

> What do you guys think will happen to the remodeled rooms at the AKL?  I'm thinking they might keep them all studios.  It seems that studios are of high demand in the other resorts and they wouldn't need to do much in terms of remodeling, adding all that plumbing.  It could be like VB's Inn building.  According to Allears there are currently 279 deluxe/concierge rooms plus a few suites.  134 studios is about half.  So perhaps they will only take half the 5th floor and concierge could still have their rooms on the 5th floor....    or not.



Are they going to offer Grand Villas, if so I think they will be in the main building. You are already have those spectacular thatched balconies etc for the suites, they could  make some very interesting GVs.


----------



## DonnaL

Everyone who will be at WDW 10/14 thru 10/21 (or any combination of those dates!):

I think we should all meet (in our spygear, of course...no trenchcoat for me...too hot next week....big sunglasses) at the tennis courts behind the SSR theatre VERY EARLY one morning (before the DVC offices are open) and plan our attack......then, when the DVC offices open.......storm the place and demand they show us the models, even if they're not finished yet!!!  Sound like a plan to anyone?


----------



## ACDSNY

DonnaL said:
			
		

> Everyone who will be at WDW 10/14 thru 10/21 (or any combination of those dates!):
> 
> I think we should all meet (in our spygear, of course...no trenchcoat for me...too hot next week....big sunglasses) at the tennis courts behind the SSR theatre VERY EARLY one morning (before the DVC offices are open) and plan our attack......then, when the DVC offices open.......storm the place and demand they show us the models, even if they're not finished yet!!! Sound like a plan to anyone?


 
Darn I'll be a week too late.  Always a day late and a dollar short.  Good luck with your mission should you choose to accept it.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Didn't want to wade through all the pages, so don't know if it's been posted yet...but the official press release is now on the DVC Member website.  It's in the "What's New" section and has the same drawing we've already seen as well as stating the construction will include shops, restaurant, and a new themed-pool area.


----------



## jmatias

Thanks Calypso!

Now it is truly official


----------



## bobbiwoz

DonnaL said:
			
		

> Everyone who will be at WDW 10/14 thru 10/21 (or any combination of those dates!):
> 
> I think we should all meet (in our spygear, of course...no trenchcoat for me...too hot next week....big sunglasses) at the tennis courts behind the SSR theatre VERY EARLY one morning (before the DVC offices are open) and plan our attack......then, when the DVC offices open.......storm the place and demand they show us the models, even if they're not finished yet!!!  Sound like a plan to anyone?




We could be there early on the 21st!
Bobbi


----------



## BEACHCLUBVILLAS

DonnaL said:
			
		

> Everyone who will be at WDW 10/14 thru 10/21 (or any combination of those dates!):
> 
> I think we should all meet (in our spygear, of course...no trenchcoat for me...too hot next week....big sunglasses) at the tennis courts behind the SSR theatre VERY EARLY one morning (before the DVC offices are open) and plan our attack......then, when the DVC offices open.......storm the place and demand they show us the models, even if they're not finished yet!!!  Sound like a plan to anyone?




We'll be there 15th to the 23rd.  Any day except the 15th works for us.


----------



## bobbiwoz

This announcement could mean that those pretty new guides are out of date already!!
Bobbi


----------



## Mickey Fliers

I am so torn with this new revelation.  Part of me really wants to add on points, but I don't know if I am going to be able to convice DH that it is necessary.  

We will be moving next summer and he already said "let's wait to find out where we are moving before we decide to buy more points."

Argh, I know me and I am going to want to buy the minute we are able. 

I don't know if I can hold out on an add-on until next summer.


----------



## bicker

Just clarifying something which I already think I know... We could buy 100 points, as an add-on, and then sell our 200 points original contract, correct?


----------



## Olaf

Mickey Fliers said:
			
		

> We will be moving next summer and he already said "let's wait to find out where we are moving before we decide to buy more points."



I hear ya, Mickey Fliers.  We're military too, and it can really throw a monkey wrench in the planning process.  We only have 170 points, but we're having trouble using all of those because DH can't get leave.  He lost 17 days leave 1 Oct.


----------



## iluvflorida8

Yesterdays Orlando paper....

http://www.orlandosentinel.com/busi...757.story?coll=orl-business-headlines-tourism


----------



## DiznEeyore

bicker said:
			
		

> Just clarifying something which I already think I know... We could buy 100 points, as an add-on, and then sell our 200 points original contract, correct?



Correct.    We recently did something similar.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

OFFICIAL press release is available on the members' site!

From the press release on the member site (it is a .pdf, so I cant copy and paste here) but here are some highlights:

The accommodations will feature intricate African-inspired details and home-like amenities, and most will offer sweeping views of an expanded savannah inhabited by a variety of African animals.

--then it states what we already know about rooms134 on 5th and 6th floor of AKL ready by Fall 2007, and then a total 458 at completion in Spring 2009.

The plans also calls for construction of a new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water play island, fitness center, shops, sports and recreation facilities and more.


----------



## CarolA

OK.  I have to call my guide when I get to Florida tomorrow and get on the list!


----------



## DISNEYDUET

Yippy Skippy!! Well if I can't go to the real Africa on my points at least I can be a little closer!!  This is great news!! We were going to take advantage of the $15 promo for points but me thinks we should wait and see about AKV! Would be nice to buy a new contract for there-that way we have the 11 month window!  Oh what to do!


----------



## mochabean

Here is a direct link to the press release pdf file.

http://dvc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/languagespecific/eng/member/justformembers/PressRelease_DAKVillas.pdf


----------



## Cruelladeville

Well, darn it all--now I have to buy another add-on!  I had just given a 150 pt contract to DD, because we don't need as many pts as we did previously, but 100 pts at AKLV would be wonderful!   I am so excited about a DVC there!  I have already saved enough for 1 pt, so we are on our way!  Yea! I wonder why they didn't just save the announcement for the condominium meetings the end of November?  I thought something might be announced then!


----------



## bobbiwoz

If it's going to be ready by fall 2007, we're already at the 11 month window.  Where do I sign up for points???  We were going to take DFamily to VWL next October, but I think this would be better.  AK was a big hit with our little ones.  I can imagine the DGKs with the animals right there! Our last trip just flew by, we didn't even think of taking them to AKL for a visit.

Bobbi


----------



## mochabean

I've read through this entire thread and was surprised that I didn't see anyone mention the dues.  I think dues would be higher than most of the other DVC resorts, as members will have to pay their share for feeding and care of the animals, and upkeep of the savannah, etc.


----------



## diznyfanatic

With all of the rumors that had been flying around, our Guide has been keeping a list for those interested in AKV for quite some time.  I think he added us back in June when we became members.  

I'm sure he's going to be very busy fielding questions and calling those on his list the next few months!!

We loved AKL and I'm beyond THRILLED with this announcement.  I just can't imagine anything better than having tea on the balcony watching the Savannah come to life each morning.  

To us, this resort is almost a complete destination unto itself.

Absolutely cannot wait!


----------



## linzbear

bobbiwoz said:
			
		

> If it's going to be ready by fall 2007, we're already at the 11 month window.  Where do I sign up for points???  We were going to take DFamily to VWL next October, but I think this would be better.  AK was a big hit with our little ones.  I can imagine the DGKs with the animals right there! Our last trip just flew by, we didn't even think of taking them to AKL for a visit.
> 
> Bobbi



You read my mind!

Though we can't add on now (I was half hoping CRV would be first, so that we could add on to AKL when it first opened, but oh well), I'm half hoping I can get a 7 monther at AKL for the Fall.

If I can't... well, I'm still going to take the tour!


----------



## jennz

I was wondering the same thing (adding points)...


----------



## KristiKelly

I'm surprised at what should be a big announcement is just a small little blurb, that you have to look for, on the DVC website.  Anybody else think that's odd?  I would think that it would be on the homepage of the members site.  Oh well.


----------



## bicker

mochabean said:
			
		

> I've read through this entire thread and was surprised that I didn't see anyone mention the dues.  I think dues would be higher than most of the other DVC resorts, as members will have to pay their share for feeding and care of the animals, and upkeep of the savannah, etc.


It surely should be more but I'm not sure _*how much*_ more that should cost as compared to paying the timeshare's share of the costs of the boat from VWL to MK, and/or the costs of maintaining the BoardWalk entertainment.


----------



## glewis1123

If DVC is going to take up 134 rooms on the concierge floor for AKV - what is happening with the current AKL concierge area?


----------



## bicker

My guess is that they're discontinuing that service, as they did at the Swan and Dolphin.


----------



## BCV23

glewis1123 said:
			
		

> If DVC is going to take up 134 rooms on the concierge floor for AKV - what is happening with the current AKL concierge area?



I'd be surprised if they discontinued it. All the other deluxe resorts have it. Bicker, are you sure YC discontinued it? Could they have just closed for rehab. At any rate, the BC portion of that resort still has it. AKL has those gorgeous suites and you would think there would still be club level service for those rooms. And people have reported getting reservations for club level next year but in standard rooms instead of the deluxe rooms which are those on the 5th and 6th floor.

But since there are so few rooms on the 6th floor and DVC has announced a presence there, it seems reasonable that the concierge lounge will be moved.

Someone specualated on the suites becoming GV. No way in my estimation. They must bring in so much revenue for the hotel. They also are spread around the hotel and would be tough for DVC housekeeping I think.

Lisa has a great point about the deluxe rooms becoming all studios. It would be so much easier to convert a deluxe room to a studio than to a 1 or 2 BR....no plumbing for jacuzzis and washers. There would also be no need to reconfigure walls for kitchens and master baths. 

Regardless, it will be fun to see what happens.


----------



## pilferk

NorCalTim said:
			
		

> I had a chance to talk to someone at the meeting yesterday and it was said that nearly 80% of the rooms would be Savannah View. The drawings that have been posted are pretty accurate with the new building shaped somewhat like a large "W" and many balconies would be large enough for chaise lounges. Construction would be over 5 phases through spring '09. The biggest news seemed to be that they would be larger rooms with the 1 bedroom having an additional chair that makes into a twin bed and TWO BATHROOMS!!. The 2 bedroom would of course have 3 bathrooms and the 3 bedroom/ GV will have 4 bathrooms. Rooms would also have flat screen TV's. Finally, it was indicated that there would be 9 new species of animals dedicated to the new savannah area.  -Hope this is all accurate but it seems like there will be official details released pretty soon. It's still somewhat uncertain when the models at SSR will open but Phase 1 should be ready by Fall '07 as reported.



That would be the absolute IDEAL set up for my family.  I-freaking-deal.  5 in room and 2 full baths would be pie in the sky perfect for us, because with the 3 girls (my wife and 2 daughters), long term, I'm not sure 1 bathroom would cut it.

Woo Hoo, I hope that person was right.


----------



## pilferk

Chuck S said:
			
		

> I hope the new restaurant is a good mid-priced (for Disney) sit down eatery.  I love Jiko, but to me it is more of an "event" type eatery (like V & A, Bistro de Paris, etc), and with food allergy problems (especially to coriander) Boma isn't an option, with allergies buffets are a little tricky anyway.



I think that's exactly what you'll get.  You'll have Boma's for buffet, Jiko's for upscale...the only thing AKL really lacks is a good family sit down (like Whispering Canyon at WL) place.  Given DVC caters to families so heavily...I think it makes good sense to add that type of place to AKV.

Of course, I also think they're going to need to expand Mara or add another place like it to AKV.


----------



## pilferk

nuts said:
			
		

> Ok folks, now that Animal Kingdom has been announced...let me be the first official complainer! Heck, we all know that the latest resort always catches the complaints...so let me begin:
> 1. I don't like the Savannah view...dust blows in my face
> 2. I can't believe they used the same stupid thermostats from SSR
> 3. The pool is too small for the size of the resort
> 4. The restaurant does not serve hamburgers and hotdogs...WHERE ARE MY HAMBURGERS AND HOT DOGS!
> 5. The bus service is horrible. I had to wait 3 minutes for the next bus!




And don't forget: No straws allowed!


----------



## Viki

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I'd be surprised if they discontinued it. All the other deluxe resorts have it. Bicker, are you sure YC discontinued it? Could they have just closed for rehab. At any rate, the BC portion of that resort still has it. AKL has those gorgeous suites and you would think there would still be club level service for those rooms. And people have reported getting reservations for club level next year but in standard rooms instead of the deluxe rooms which are those on the 5th and 6th floor.
> 
> But since there are so few rooms on the 6th floor and DVC has announced a presence there, it seems reasonable that the concierge lounge will be moved.
> 
> Someone specualated on the suites becoming GV. No way in my estimation. They must bring in so much revenue for the hotel. They also are spread around the hotel and would be tough for DVC housekeeping I think.
> 
> Lisa has a great point about the deluxe rooms becoming all studios. It would be so much easier to convert a deluxe room to a studio than to a 1 or 2 BR....no plumbing for jacuzzis and washers. There would also be no need to reconfigure walls for kitchens and master baths.
> 
> Regardless, it will be fun to see what happens.



They better not have cancelled YC concierge; I'll be staying there with it in five weeks!


----------



## BCV23

Viki said:
			
		

> They better not have cancelled YC concierge; I'll be staying there with it in five weeks!




LOL....have fun!


----------



## dizfanz

Just off the phone with my guide.  Asked if he was busy today with the news and he said not really.  Most people don't know about AKV yet! Never would have thought that after reading this thread.  He said he really couldn't talk to me yet about it, but I was coded in their system as someone that was interested. Apparently, when they get a new resort to sell, they must register it with all the states before they can talk about it. Well, he said DVC has submitted paperwork to all the states and they are waiting for the green light. That has something to do with the fact that the press release was local. But he also mentioned that they always release the news locally first before a big announcement is made.  He asked my interest in buying SSR now, but I said no way, I'm waiting.  I wonder how much they will hear that, even with current incentives.  He suggested that sales would begin in the spring.  That's all I got.


----------



## Wigit12

dizfanz said:
			
		

> Apparently, when they get a new resort to sell, they must register it with all the states before they can talk about it. Well, he said DVC has submitted paperwork to all the states and they are waiting for the green light.



Let me be the first to admit---PA will slow it down somehow.    

I'm so excited for them to start selling, but I really need a little more time prepare!


----------



## pilferk

Wigit12 said:
			
		

> Let me be the first to admit---PA will slow it down somehow.
> 
> I'm so excited for them to start selling, but I really need a little more time prepare!



I think it's a state by state thing.  So, for example, once CT govt signs off on things, CT residents can be talked to...so PA can only slow things down for you poor people who live there.


----------



## Viki

pilferk said:
			
		

> I think it's a state by state thing.  So, for example, once CT govt signs off on things, CT residents can be talked to...so PA can only slow things down for you poor people who live there.



Sigh ...


----------



## bicker

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Bicker, are you sure YC discontinued it?


Sorry -- I meant Swan/Dolphin, not Yacht Club.  Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## lisareniff

I think the concierge will continue but they may move the location of the rooms and/or lounge.  Disney has it at all their deluxe resorts (Swan/Dolphin are not owned by Disney) and the AKL concierge has been very popular.  No need to stop a good thing.

Just a thought (with no basis in fact).....  If DVC only takes half of the 5th floor, I could see them opening up the Vice Pres. suite for the concierge lounge.  It is in a great location with that high ceiling round living room overlooking the savannah.  The concierge rooms could be on that trail closer to the lounge.  Again, this is just my ramblings.  

A concern is the delivery area at AKL which will be near the new DVC building.  I know Disney is awesome at hiding stuff but this is a big resort needing a big support area.  I hope there are no dumpster views!!
http://www.disneypix.com/2000ft/Roll5/Roll05_004.jpg


----------



## Viki

For what it's worth when we were staying concierge in August a CM said that the concierge lounge would be moving to elsewhere in the lodge.


----------



## Sammie

Viki said:
			
		

> They better not have cancelled YC concierge; I'll be staying there with it in five weeks!



It has not been cancelled.


----------



## Sammie

lisareniff said:
			
		

> I think the concierge will continue but they may move the location of the rooms and/or lounge.  Disney has it at all their deluxe resorts (Swan/Dolphin are not owned by Disney) and the AKL concierge has been very popular.  No need to stop a good thing.
> 
> Just a thought (with no basis in fact).....  If DVC only takes half of the 5th floor, I could see them opening up the Vice Pres. suite for the concierge lounge.  It is in a great location with that high ceiling round living room overlooking the savannah.  The concierge rooms could be on that trail closer to the lounge.  Again, this is just my ramblings.
> 
> A concern is the delivery area at AKL which will be near the new DVC building.  I know Disney is awesome at hiding stuff but this is a big resort needing a big support area.  I hope there are no dumpster views!!
> http://www.disneypix.com/2000ft/Roll5/Roll05_004.jpg



There has to be a dumpster view, to put the naughty members there.


----------



## pirateparrot

chris1gill said:
			
		

> I'm wondering how they will fit 9 into the 2 bedroom as well... will that mean that a 1 bedroom will sleep five? So many questions, so little information


 
My guess is they will put a chair in the living room that folds out into a bed like at the new family suites at the all stars. So you would have 2 in the master bedroom, 4 in the second bedroom and 3 in the living room. Not a big selling point for me because I prefer not having anyone sleep in the LR because I want to relax there in the evening.


----------



## 4mcbjCtr

So, I am fairly new to DVC (just coming up on 1 year), so still learning all the time, but was wondering how long it will take for AKV to sell out based on past sales and the number of villas they are going to be building?  Do you think it will be one that sells out very quickly?  How long has SSR been selling for?


----------



## dvc_john

4mcbjCtr said:
			
		

> So, I am fairly new to DVC (just coming up on 1 year), so still learning all the time, but was wondering how long it will take for AKV to sell out based on past sales and the number of villas they are going to be building?  Do you think it will be one that sells out very quickly?  How long has SSR been selling for?



I won't speculate on how long AKV will take to sell out, but with construction thru 2008 or 2009 you can bet they will be selling for awhile.

As for SSR, they began pre-selling in 2003 (in August I think). They appear to currently be selling the 13th building of the 18 total.


----------



## BCV23

Lisa, is the VP suite the one to your right as you face Arusha Rock but just off the lobby? We had a club level room a couple doors down from there and the location was great. That makes a lot of sense to me.

Viki, that is cool that there is unofficial confirmation of a change. It does make sense.

And what a cool picture,Lisa.  Can someone tell me how to save it?   Please.....


----------



## lisareniff

Sammie said:
			
		

> There has to be a dumpster view, to put the naughty members there.



  We wouldn't be on the naughty list would we Sammie?


----------



## 3DisneyKids

lol...nope, that's me...I am permanently on the naughty list!  In fact, on the community board I have been sitting on the naughty mat for over a week!

So, I am already anticipating the AKV dumpster view!  Or will there be an animal poop view?    

Doesn't matter--I am still excited about AKV!


----------



## lisareniff

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Lisa, is the VP suite the one to your right as you face Arusha Rock but just off the lobby? We had a club level room a couple doors down from there and the location was great. That makes a lot of sense to me.


Yep, the first room off the lobby on the zebra trail.  When you are outside looking toward the lobby the living room is under that rounded thatch roof on the left with the pres. suite on the other side of the lobby.  It would be a great spot unless they were making a bunch of money on that suite.       (again my disclaimer:  I know nothing. All pure speculation and imagination.)












			
				BCV23 said:
			
		

> Viki, that is cool that there is unofficial confirmation of a change. It does make sense.



From reading between the lines on the resort boards it has sounded like plans have changed back and forth a bit with the concierge.  It will be interesting to see what ends up happening.


----------



## lisareniff

I am very excited about AKV ( is that the name?).  It sounds like a lot of good stuff:

-lots of savannah views 
-expanded savannah
-table service restaurant
-themed pool
-water play area
-a midsized to 'larger' DVC
-fitness center
-rec facilities (am I reading community hall type thing there?)
-nice lobby
-seperate check-in (not second class check-ins)

Highly possible:
-slightly larger rooms
-GVs
-higher occ. numbers

OK I just sold myself!


----------



## WDWguru

I think it's important to make a distinction here about what is confirmed from DVC and what is still rumor. Using Lisa's list above, the "slightly larger rooms", "GVs" and "higher occ. numbers" all fall under the rumor list. None of these things has been said nor confirmed by DVC, so I wouldn't count on them just yet.


----------



## BeccaG

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ALL of us here are excited about WHERE the new DVC will be...even if we don't want VAKL (which many do), we all basically just want to KNOW.  So, if you are going to post this as fact, please post the link and/or specifically cite where the info. came from....
> 
> Thanks



I don't know if someone already posted this ( I have not made it thorugh all 27,000 pages of this post yet   ) but the original article I saw on this iisue was in the Oralndo Sentinel.  Here is the link: AKV article

OK. . . like three people posted it already, I am a big dork!


----------



## lisareniff

WDWguru said:
			
		

> I think it's important to make a distinction here about what is confirmed from DVC and what is still rumor. Using Lisa's list above, the "slightly larger rooms", "GVs" and "higher occ. numbers" all fall under the rumor list. None of these things has been said nor confirmed by DVC, so I wouldn't count on them just yet.



Good point Guru!  Those are rumors still.  They seemed like credible rumors but are just rumors.


----------



## Granny

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Good point Guru!  Those are rumors still.  They seemed like credible rumors but are just rumors.


Which makes this the Official AKV Rumor thread too?    Not often you see "rumor" and "official" in the same phrase!


----------



## disneybride96

Forgive me if this has been answered. How does AKV size of 458 rooms compare with the other DVC resorts?


----------



## Sammie

lisareniff said:
			
		

> We wouldn't be on the naughty list would we Sammie?



not me, I did not leak the Contemporary DVC plans,   

Sorry, Tink, could not resist.  

I will find it interesting if they do have a sofa chair that makes a bed, when we had all just discussed that and I had even posted a photo of one. 

If they do add that type of chair to the Master bedroom or Living room and it looks like the photo we will know they get all their great ideas from us.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

Any guesses as to where they can put it. In looking at aerial photos it seems they'd have to put it on the other side of the small road that runs on the left hand side of the hotel.  I figure they will re-route the road around the new DVC building. They could then leave whatever that small structure with the pens where it is or move it a bit further away.

I still can't figure out how you can build it like a W without having a lot of less than desirable or pool views...unless it is built on an SSR plan.


----------



## Sammie

doubletrouble_vb said:
			
		

> Any guesses as to where they can put it. In looking at aerial photos it seems they'd have to put it on the other side of the small road that runs on the left hand side of the hotel.  I figure they will re-route the road around the new DVC building. They could then leave whatever that small structure with the pens where it is or move it a bit further away.
> 
> I still can't figure out how you can build it like a W without having a lot of less than desirable or pool views...unless it is built on an SSR plan.



This summer I was told it will be to the left of the exisiting lodge. When you drive up to the lodge you make a right hand turn to approach. If you went straight there is a large turn around dead end space, I was told that will be the main drive to the VAK.


----------



## Sammie

disneybride96 said:
			
		

> Forgive me if this has been answered. How does AKV size of 458 rooms compare with the other DVC resorts?





HH 102
VWL 136
VB172
BCV 205
BWV 383
OKW 531
SSR 552


----------



## simzac

We are excited about AKV for one reason only, to have another DVC resort to stay at. Can't afford to add on anywhere, much less AKV. So when's the next DVC going to be announced, might as well start speculating, right?


----------



## SleepyatDVC

Wow!!!  I'm off checking up on the DVC boards a few days and I come back to this news!!!!!!  I should stay away more often!!!!   

I immediately called my DH at work to tell him the news and his immediate response was "does that mean that we are we buying more points?"!!!!!!   

Nooooooo... we have more than enough points (is that even possible?    ) for our family of 4 right now.  We have enough dues to pay every month even having purchased our points outright.  But I am really excited to be able to stay there on our existing points.  

It might get harder to book the primo view units (if there are any) when the resort is sold out but since that will be years away, I'm pretty sure that we'll be able to book at AKV at 7 months for the next few years at least.

I think that we are due for some price increases before the AKV comes up for pre-construction sales.  They did this before BCV went on sale.  People thought that those that predicted the price per point to go above $90 much less over $100 were nuts.

I do agree with someone else here that said that the dues would be more expensive due to their share of the maintenance of the property and animals.  What is currently the highest dues for a DVC resort? High $4 range for VB?  I think that the dues will be closer to the high end of $, maybe even slightly more than VB.

From what I am currently hearing about the new resort, there isn't anything I am unhappy about - except maybe that there will be a CRV at the same time! Lol!!!

I think that the extra ammenities, potential room changes, etc. it will be a popular DVC resort desination.  And the larger size will definitely help offset the demand from the smaller DVC resorts.

Looking forward to someday staying there!!!!!


----------



## Tiffany

Just subscribing.  I called for more information today and they do not have any details about cost and points yet but she was going to send me what they currently have for information about the DVC in general and SSR.  

Does it make sense to buy SSR at the current price then to wait and buy the points with AKV as our home resort?


----------



## aDVCguy

I'll guess it'll be around $110/ point...anyone else?


----------



## browniemtb

I saw a post from some one saying it will be priced around $115 per point. For us we are perfectly happy with BWV...I'll take my chances at the 7 month mark......For us walking distance to Epcot and MGM will out do a Savanah View any day.  

Think this will bring the prices up for the other resorts when they start selling AKV or would it be VAK...

Brownie


----------



## tmt martins

I'm not sure of the price but I bet the per night points will be way higher then BCV and BWV prefered.


----------



## mochabean

Points are $101 now I believe, SSR has $15 off, I'm guessing a price increase to maybe $105 before AKV starts selling.  Maybe $5 presale promo, or maybe no $ off but free dues or free developer points.  So SSR at $86 vs AKV at $105 is a reasonable comparison.  

Since AKV will be the 3rd largest when complete, booking at the 7-month window should be relatively easy for all but the peak weeks.  

Buy where you want to stay, but only if you are able to book at more than 7 months out on a routine basis.  If you are only ever able to book at 7 months or less, then it doesn't matter where you buy.  SSR is cheaper now and dues will be cheaper.


----------



## jpeka65844

DH and I have really no desire to stay at AKL but are thrilled that they announced it b/c it might make our true "dream home" at the BWV a reality....


Here's hoping!!!  


Denice T.
Olathe, KS


----------



## disgirl

Unfortunately, I do not think we will be buying any points  However, I am looking forward to hopefully staying there sometime. We have never stayed at the AK and this would be a nice chance to.  I bet they will be atleast $110 per point to purchase, though.   

tmt martins: I was wondering if it would be more per night than BCV, VWL, and BWV also.  Since some are saying the rooms are supposed to be larger than the other resort rooms, i bet the points will be more, but I hope not too much.  We only have 200 points.


----------



## cncDisney4

We're going to take advantage of the current incentive and add-on at SSR.  We'll take our chances at booking at 7 month window.  We absolutely love SSR so ... all is good!


----------



## ADP

The resort is expected to open its first phase in Fall of 2007.  Since we are at the 11 month window I'm ready to buy and make a reservation!    

I agree with that we are probably looking at 110 per point, but I think there will be some sort of incentives offered.


----------



## tiberius

I am glad that there will be that many rooms at AKV. I was afraid there would be less than 200 rooms, which would have it tough for non-owners to get into. 
Way to go Disney!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I agree...I am very pleased with the size.  However, this puts AKV closer to the realm of OKW and SSR, which have taken their share of beatings due to size, so it will be interesting to see how this goes over.


----------



## Mickey Fliers

Here is an intersting question....

Since the new AKV is slated to have a "new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water-play island, fitness center, merchandise shop, sports and recreation facilities and more", will the regular lodge guests be able to use these ameneties?

Obviously they would be able to utilize the restaurant and shops, but what about the themed pool, water-play island and fitness center?  Currently, all guests can use both pools at VWL and BCV, but AKV will have a "themed pool" and a new fitness center.  I am sure the cost to construct and maintain these ameneties will be passed on to the owners, but will the regular lodge guests be able to use them?

This was a question I was actually asked by my neighbor when I was telling her about AKV.  She owns HGVC and she said "they won't let the lodge guests use all that new stuff, will they".  I really don't know.  Precedent shows a guest of the villas is a guest of the resort and vice versa, but this seems to be be a different duck, if you know what I mean.

What are your thoughts?


----------



## DVC Grammy

I haven't heard any mention of possible _expiration_ dates. Do you think AKV will be the same as that of SSR?   
Another ?..............over the next years (decades), if DVD keeps adding on DVC resorts, with later expiration dates, can you envision a scenario in which those of us DVCers, with ownerships in the '42 expiration resorts will gradually sell off our older contracts and buy newer ones, thereby keeping consistantly current values?  (Of course, that's only "if" DVD keeps building them.)
I'm just curious; that plan makes sense to me, but I may be missing something (wouldn't be the first time   ).


----------



## erikthewise

Some more thoughts:

I think the issue of getting rooms there will not be as bad as some imagine. I recall that when BCV was being sold, the waiting list worked extremely well, since as more points were sold, more rooms became available. So even if you don't get what you want at 7 months, get on the waiting list right away, and your chances will be very good. And by the time it's sold out, some of the novelty will have worn off.

If they charge an extra 10-15% per point and/or points per night, that will significantly slow down sales. There is a limited number of fanatics for whom price is no object and they won't come close to selling out the resort to such people. If I were considering adding on there (I'm not), I would be very put off by a jump in price. To me it's not worth a premium compared to existing resorts.

I think it's a near certainty the expiration date will be the same as SSR. After alll the 2042 expiration date applied to everything from 1991 through 2003.


----------



## jade1

mochabean said:
			
		

> Since AKV will be the 3rd largest when complete, booking at the 7-month window should be relatively easy for all but the peak weeks.
> 
> Buy where you want to stay, but only if you are able to book at more than 7 months out on a routine basis.  If you are only ever able to book at 7 months or less, then it doesn't matter where you buy.  SSR is cheaper now and dues will be cheaper.



Agreed. We will book BCV at 11 months and on occassion check for a few days (maybe a week every 4 years or so) at AKV at 7 months-very likely will be available using mochabeans logic. If not were "stuck" with BCV-thats gonna hurt.....NOT.


----------



## burnsoc

Mickey Fliers said:
			
		

> Here is an intersting question....
> 
> Since the new AKV is slated to have a "new table-service restaurant, themed pool and water-play island, fitness center, merchandise shop, sports and recreation facilities and more", will the regular lodge guests be able to use these ameneties?



I doubt that they would or could separate lodge and villas guests from certain amenities. I'm sure lodge guests will use the villas pool and vice versa. As far as the fitness center (I'm not sure if they still do this), but lodge guests use to pay a fee while it was free for DVC members.


----------



## lisareniff

erikthewise said:
			
		

> I think the issue of getting rooms there will not be as bad as some imagine. I recall that when BCV was being sold, the waiting list worked extremely well, since as more points were sold, more rooms became available. So even if you don't get what you want at 7 months, get on the waiting list right away, and your chances will be very good. And by the time it's sold out, some of the novelty will have worn off.



I would think this is generally true.  ....but I just wanted to add that the 7 month ressie might not work for school holidays and if there are any specific high demand room types, such as GV's or particular savannah views, etc.  An example is BWV with the GV's, BW view and std. view.  Those catagories are hard most of the year and impossible during school breaks for a 7 month ressie.


----------



## TAKitty

I wonder what is going to happen to bussing at AKLV.  I thought the busses were good before, but with such a large addition, I wonder if they will now have two stops.


----------



## Slakk

I am hoping we get our own - wouldn't that be a GREAT perk for staying at AKV?


----------



## lisareniff

lisareniff said:
			
		

> I would think this is generally true.  ....but I just wanted to add that the 7 month ressie might not work for school holidays and if there are any specific high demand room types, such as GV's or particular savannah views, etc.  An example is BWV with the GV's, BW view and std. view.  Those catagories are hard most of the year and impossible during school breaks for a 7 month ressie.



Just to add onto my own thoughts...
It maybe smart of DVC to create a couple special categories that would need home resort advantage, and spuring the sale of AKL.  Other wise people will just buy OKW on resale.


----------



## zulaya

Anyone IN FL been able to find any details out?  I emailed my guide and as everyone else has reported, it hasn't been approved in my state yet.  He sounded like he was dying to share details.  If approval hasn't been passed before I go down in Dec., he's my first call once we land at MCO.


----------



## las3888

Sorry to post this, but I haven't been able to find the time to go through all the pages of this thread...can somebody take a minute and just tell me where we are with all of this?

Does anybody know when they will start selling points?

Sounds like currently there is a waiting list to buy, what does this mean?

Does anybody know when we will be able to start booking?

How much for points?

Does anybody know when they will announce more info, i.e. room diagrams, sizes, point structure for the resort???

I imagine alot of this info is unknown, but I wasn't sure.  Thanks!


----------



## LisaS

erikthewise said:
			
		

> If they charge an extra 10-15% per point and/or points per night, that will significantly slow down sales. There is a limited number of fanatics for whom price is no object and they won't come close to selling out the resort to such people. If I were considering adding on there (I'm not), I would be very put off by a jump in price. To me it's not worth a premium compared to existing resorts.


I agree. If they increase the price too much it will just drive people to buy the least expensive resales instead and try their luck booking AKV at the 7-month window, especially since AKV will be large enough to make booking at 7 months pretty likely. I _really_ want to add on there but if I feel I'm being gouged, I will take my chances at 7 months.

I wasn't expecting AKV to be as big as what they have announced. A smaller resort would compel more people to buy points there. On the other hand, a larger resort should keep the dues lower than they would otherwise be. It will be interesting to see if there will be something to encourage people to own there, similar to the boardwalk view and standard view villas at BWV, or the GVs at OKW.


----------



## BCV23

las3888 said:
			
		

> Sorry to post this, but I haven't been able to find the time to go through all the pages of this thread...can somebody take a minute and just tell me where we are with all of this?
> 
> Does anybody know when they will start selling points?
> 
> Sounds like currently there is a waiting list to buy, what does this mean?
> 
> Does anybody know when we will be able to start booking?
> 
> How much for points?
> 
> Does anybody know when they will announce more info, i.e. room diagrams, sizes, point structure for the resort???
> 
> I imagine alot of this info is unknown, but I wasn't sure.  Thanks!



I don't think there is an actual waiting list if I've understood others posts....just that some (maybe all) guides are taking names of people who have an interest in buying.

There is no info out there right now on the rest of your questions.


----------



## simzac

Question for Caskbill, will you be able to add AKV to your DVC charts and planners? TIA


----------



## dvc_john

simzac said:
			
		

> Question for Caskbill, will you be able to add AKV to your DVC charts and planners? TIA



I'm not Caskbill, but he did mention in another thread that, yes, he will update the DVC chart and planner programs to include AKV once those point charts come out.

He also mentioned that he will shortly update the planner program to include the new Saturday hours for MS when computing the 11 month/7 month reservation windows.


----------



## diznyfanatic

I'm really hoping the price, point charts and MFs aren't going to end up being outrageous as we sooooooo want to purchase here.  

I feel like Disney must know that there IS somewhat of a tradeoff purchasing here.  Although the resort is incredible, it really can't be considered a resort with direct park access, unless they dredge a canal for boats, and they will hopefully price things accordingly.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

I, for one, am hoping many of our questions will be answered during the Member Cruise which will be sailing in just a few days.  Since I'm one of those "poor, unfortunate souls" that won't be on it...I'm counting on the fellow DIS'ers that are to keep us updated!


----------



## DVC Grammy

Since we'll be in WDW from 10/17-10/27, (SSR and BWV), maybe we can find out more info since we'll be in Florida (if they're allowed to talk in FL). If I learn anything of value, I'll report  .
 However, after having looked at the weather forecast, I've decided to leave the trenchcoat and deerstalker cap at home  .
Signed..............Sherlock (wannabee)


----------



## gmboy95

OK...count me as one who does not get any excitement out of a DVC at AKL....There is of course the novelty of the ZOO next door, and yes IMO "ITISAZU"....There are some good restaraunts there I guess....but it is close to nothing, I mean even SSR is next door to downtown disney for entertainment purposes.

I get kind of annoyed...i was really hoping that the Contemporary thing would come through. I mean isn't DVC a cash cow for disney, when will we get the access to the monorail.

I mean I am sure having a giraffe or gazelle outside your window is cool and all, but can you imagine the points its going to cost. I mean why would you want to stay at AKL if you didn't have the view....for less points you can stay at the boardwalk and have walking access to epcot and MGM, I mean sure there aren't any water buffalo or fruit bats but some sacrifices have to be made.

Well here is one guy not looking forward to the DZV...also known as the disney ZOO Villas.....for an extra forty points a night you may get to see the east african hippopotomas actually move 2 feet.


----------



## larry_poppins

I think the main reason that AKV is the next DVC is that Disney has often had to discount the rooms at this deluxe.  There have often been postcards sent out for AKL.  More than other deluxes.  As you have pointed out AKL is next to nothing and although it has its admirers many won't pay top dollar for it when they really would prefer a monorail resort or the Epcot area.  

Phase 1 will be available next year, as it requires no new construction.  If it sells well phase 2 will be officially announced with PR and fanfaire.  They can always stop after phase 1 if sales are slow.  Remember the Contemporary not only has the monorail, is in walking distance to the MK, and it has a convention center for business guests.

Of course there are many fans of AKL.  They may be part of the Disney faithful who return to WDW over and over again.  They can enjoy the zoo aspect because they are not interested in park commando style.  I think AKLV will have no problem selling!

By building phase 1 of AKLV they are removing more hotel rooms from the WDW total number of rooms.  THis is a trend that has happened already with SSR replacing the Institute VIllas.  The conversion of some of AS Music to family suites. No completion of Pop Century.  Of course removing the Garden wing at the Contemporary also removes rooms from the CRO.

Larry


----------



## makelab

gmboy95 said:
			
		

> OK...count me as one who does not get any excitement out of a DVC at AKL....There is of course the novelty of the ZOO next door, and yes IMO "ITISAZU"....There are some good restaraunts there I guess....but it is close to nothing, I mean even SSR is next door to downtown disney for entertainment purposes.
> 
> I get kind of annoyed...i was really hoping that the Contemporary thing would come through. I mean isn't DVC a cash cow for disney, when will we get the access to the monorail.
> 
> I mean I am sure having a giraffe or gazelle outside your window is cool and all, but can you imagine the points its going to cost. I mean why would you want to stay at AKL if you didn't have the view....for less points you can stay at the boardwalk and have walking access to epcot and MGM, I mean sure there aren't any water buffalo or fruit bats but some sacrifices have to be made.
> 
> Well here is one guy not looking forward to the DZV...also known as the disney ZOO Villas.....for an extra forty points a night you may get to see the east african hippopotomas actually move 2 feet.


 maybe the location (or lack thereof) will offset the perceived added cost for a savannah view.  i wouldn't think disney would charge much of a point difference from any other dvc.


----------



## Viki

gmboy95 said:
			
		

> .for an extra forty points a night you may get to see the east african hippopotomas actually move 2 feet.




Never stayed at AKL with a view of the "badboy" savannah, huh?


----------



## Slakk

Viki said:
			
		

> Never stayed at AKL with a view of the "badboy" savannah, huh?



No lie!  When I bought into DVC my only regret was losing AKL and now I have it back WOOO HOOO


----------



## mochabean

larry_poppins said:
			
		

> I think the main reason that AKV is the next DVC is that Disney has often had to discount the rooms at this deluxe. There have often been postcards sent out for AKL. More than other deluxes. As you have pointed out AKL is next to nothing and although it has its admirers many won't pay top dollar for it when they really would prefer a monorail resort or the Epcot area.


 
This is true and the other big reason AKV is next is that they can start selling points there for phase 1 very soon.  DVC's biggest worry is not having anything to sell when SSR sells out.  Contemp Villas are going to take quite a while longer for contruction and I think it would have been very likely that SSR would have sold out before they would be allowed to begin presales for CRV.  Since the AKV were planned for when the Lodge was built, construction of phase 2 will be quicker than normal.


----------



## pumpkinboy

AKV!! It's a dream come true!!!

How am I going to convince DW to get more points?  We have 495 points now, and DW already thinks we go to WDW too often already.  Hmmm, maybe just 130 more?  Or maybe I could sell off some of our BWV points...


----------



## vascubaguy

I just returned and missed all of this "official news" however I heard from several CMs that AKV was a definate, but they were also saying that CV was a definate....

Glad to hear that the AKV actually has an official announcement.

I'm staying tuned for a CV announcement... from what I could tell by looking around the North Wing, I think they are planning more than just some renovations. I mean they have those environmental float barriers all around the edges of the lake, the "dust" fences are all up, backhoes, etc...


----------



## vonpluto

Just fooling around tonite:


----------



## senecabeach

Haven't been through this entire thread yet...so sorry it this is redundant...

Spoke to my guide on Friday the 13th...he said:

458 total DVC rooms ...just shy of OKW (525)
134 renovations of the top floor
324 "new" building
sales expected to start in Feb, 07
no official price or pt. requirements yet

Hope that helps you all


----------



## Slakk

pumpkinboy said:
			
		

> AKV!! It's a dream come true!!!
> 
> How am I going to convince DW to get more points?  We have 495 points now, and DW already thinks we go to WDW too often already.  Hmmm, maybe just 130 more?  Or maybe I could sell off some of our BWV points...



My issue too....When I thought it was ging to be CRV I was going to buy 50 points and be done with it but now EEEEEK.

I only *need* 300 points and I have SSR, VWL and BCV - my head says sell SSR and keep my two small contracts but I love love LOVE my SSR and it will break my heart to sell it.  

WHat I do know is we will plan to stay mostly at AKV and SSR and rarely use our BCV and VWL points at their resorts.

So it is Buy Where You Want to Stay vs Keep points at small resorts vs 12 more years.


----------



## starbox

Slakk said:
			
		

> My issue too....When I thought it was ging to be CRV I was going to buy 50 points and be done with it but now EEEEEK.
> 
> I only *need* 300 points and I have SSR, VWL and BCV - my head says sell SSR and keep my two small contracts but I love love LOVE my SSR and it will break my heart to sell it.
> 
> WHat I do know is we will plan to stay mostly at AKV and SSR and rarely use our BCV and VWL points at their resorts.
> 
> So it is Buy Where You Want to Stay vs Keep points at small resorts vs 12 more years.



Since you don't plan to stay at VWL and BCV much (and I'm guessing you'll stay even less often when CRV gets announced if I were you
I'd sell BCV while I could still get a decent price for it and purchase AKV.  When they announce CRV, I'd sell VWL - that way you'll have three late expiration contacts at a variety of locations.


----------



## cobbler

Hello all -

Just back and I was in Orlando for the annoucement. Stopped into SSR and spoke with my guide. Most of this may have already been posted but I have only read up to page 5 so far, so my apologies in advance.

Here are some brief things my guide told me

1 -AKV will be bigger than VWL, BCV, and BWV, but smaller than SSR and OKW
2 - AKV will have it's own 50 year term and expire in 2057
3 - AKV will have it's own seperate check-in, going to use an existing bldg and build a new one
4 - AKV pool area will be sort of like stormalong bay except it will be more outpost type theme to fit into the AK theme
5 - one bedrooms will sleep 5, 2 bedrooms will sleep 9, and there will be 2 grand villas. One that will sleep 12 on a single story like BWV and one that will sleep 15 with a formal and informal dining room
6 - My guide speculates that point charts will be very similar to that of BC, BW and VWL. Can't speculate on price per point because it isn't going to follow the same expiration of SSR.
7 - Speculates that pre-sales will begin in March, said SSR is close to sell out and they would like 2 properties to sell because.
8 - Plans are to start allowing guests to stay in AKV starting next fall
9 - Model rooms for AKV are being built in the theatre at SSR

That is all I remember for now. Glad I was down because otherwise my guide couldn't share the info with me just yet as they aren't licensed just yet to sell that property in every state.

So again this is just what my guide and I spoke about while I was down and heard the annoucement.

They held the DVC cast family meeting at Coronado and we happened to see the line up going into the Coronado Wednesday and wondered what it was all about. Also Grant Hill from the Orlando Magic was there to talk to them as well as Jim Lewis. They announced AKV by playing Lion King music and had the festival of the Lion King dancers there as well


----------



## cobbler

Oh PS, I forgot to mention that the model rooms at SSR aren't ready yet, they still have the doors and windows blackened.

And my guide had also mentioned they are bringing in 3x as many animals and expanding the savannah area.


----------



## senecabeach

Thanks cobbler.....maybe you want to add these to your post...then we'll probably have the most complete list  

458 total DVC rooms ...just shy of OKW (525)
134 renovations of the _*LODGE*_ for DVC
324 "new" building
sales expected to start in Feb, 07
no official price or pt. requirements yet


----------



## TAKitty

For people who don't like the idea of AKL, you might be missing who they really plan to market the project to.  When we stay at AKL there are always a lot of European travelers there.  Much more than when we stay at BC/YC and VWL.  Just a thought.


----------



## zulaya

Oh, man, cobbler...I'm dying here now!  An African themes Stormalong Bay!  My kids will have died and gone to heaven.  What am I saying...*I* will have died and gone to heaven.


----------



## BCV23

> Haven't been through this entire thread yet...so sorry it this is redundant...
> 
> Spoke to my guide on Friday the 13th...he said:
> 
> 
> 134 renovations of the top floor
> 
> 
> Hope that helps you all



That would really be an Imagineering feat as there are only 15 rooms on the top floor right now!


----------



## BCV23

cobbler, thanks for more details. What a cool way to introduce AKL to the CMs.  

Do you think your guide meant only two GV in total or that there would be two styles of GV?


----------



## LisaS

cobbler, thank you for gathering that information! And how lucky you were to be at CSR while this was going on!


----------



## Maria395712

still wish it was at the CR I think AKL is very very nice it is way to quite for me I don't know why but I don't like quite I love the BWV they are the only DVC I like to stay at but I do like the CR but I only like the main tower and if they don't have any DVC rooms in the tower then I wouldn't like to stay I don't know maybe I am too spoiled
maria


----------



## Simba's Mom

I'm just curious-how many DISers are already planning for the first two weeks of December at AKLV.  I know that's always such a busy DVC time-so how many fingers are getting ready to start dialing on whatever that date is in February?


----------



## chris1gill

We aren't planning for the first two weeks of December, but will are planning the week just prior to Christmas, that is IF we can get a reservation... I'll be dying to try out the larger 1 bedroom unit


----------



## DVC Grammy

Another thank you to cobbler. You've gotten the answers to the questions I was going to ask next week at SSR (I guess I'll now spend that "question" time   at the F & W,   ).


----------



## senecabeach

> That would really be an Imagineering feat as there are only 15 rooms on the top floor right now!



OK so maybe he meant 134 rooms in the existing Lodge...big whoop  

We'll see when it all washes out.........


----------



## LisaS

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> I'm just curious-how many DISers are already planning for the first two weeks of December at AKLV.  I know that's always such a busy DVC time-so how many fingers are getting ready to start dialing on whatever that date is in February?


We have been planning to stay at BWV in Oct '07 for F&W but I might have to rethink things now. I would love to be among the first to stay at AKV.


----------



## zulaya

I personally am wondering what "Fall 2007" will actually mean.  We are doing December this year, and are planning on October 2007 to coincide with our school's vacation.  I'd consider moving dates to try and get DAKV if I knew what it was going to be!


----------



## vascubaguy

We are going back in December 2006 and I hope more info is available by then, especially points charts etc... I'd imagine if they are going to start taking ressies for Fall '07 they'll start selling pretty soon. We are planning on going back in October '07 so I'd like to stay there then, but I most likely would like to have points there regardless.

I am wondering about the MF's though... I wonder if DVC will have to fund part of the savannah maintenance & animal upkeep -- could be rather costly.


----------



## Good Ol Gal

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I am wondering about the MF's though... I wonder if DVC will have to fund part of the savannah maintenance & animal upkeep -- could be rather costly.


Me too


----------



## jennz

I'd love to know what's considered "fall" also - we have family coming over from Scotland in October 2007 and we're meeting at a DVC resort (on our points) and we'd _love_ to treat them to AKV.


----------



## vonpluto

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I am wondering about the MF's though... I wonder if DVC will have to fund part of the savannah maintenance & animal upkeep -- could be rather costly.


 
At CR, DVC will have to kick in for boat and monorail usage & maintenance, so between the two locations it's a tradeoff.

I wonder if AKL pays for animal upkeep now, or is that taken care of by AK?  

As for the savannah, all resorts have landscaping costs of some sort.


----------



## WDWguru

If reservations work like they have for previous new resorts, there will be window during which only owners at the new resort can book, then they will open it up to all DVC members. They will do a lot of waitlists and as phases are declared into inventory for sale, they will become available to book. It's an incremental process. 

They may also do something like with BCV, where the villa rooms weren't yet available to book, so they gave owners a stay at the hotel while waiting for the villas to be built.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

I'm wondering when they will let us start booking. We are planning our next trip for Jan 08 and would love to stay at AKV. June would be the 7th mo. window. But .. by then, there will be AKV home resort people, I would think and they would already be booking.

I guess we'll book at BCV at 11 months and then try to change. 

Does anyone remember when they started letting members book at new resorts in the past?

This is all soooo exciting!


----------



## KyleRayner

cobbler said:
			
		

> Oh PS, I forgot to mention that the model rooms at SSR aren't ready yet, they still have the doors and windows blackened.


I know there are few people on this thread that will be at WDW next week. I won't be arriving until 10/27 and staying until 11/4. 

For those of you who will be there next week, pls let the rest of us know if the model rooms of the AKV are open for viewing at SSR while you're down there. If they are not open by the time you guys come back, then I will see if they open while I'm there, and if that happens, I'll let everyone know.

I'm hoping they'll be open while I'm there. I would love to see what the rooms will look like in person rather than reading about it later on the internet.


----------



## Viki

KyleRayner said:
			
		

> I'm hoping they'll be open while I'm there. I would love to see what the rooms will look like in person rather than reading about it later on the internet.



Yes, we're very much hoping the "sample" is open by Thanksgiving. If so, and if they're taking any comers, we'll probably buy right then and there!


----------



## WDWguru

We'll be there next week and will definitely be in touch with our guide regarding AKV and the models. If we are able to get in and see them, I'll take lots of pics and post them.


----------



## diznyfanatic

KyleRayner said:
			
		

> I know there are few people on this thread that will be at WDW next week. I won't be arriving until 10/27 and staying until 11/4.
> 
> For those of you who will be there next week, pls let the rest of us know if the model rooms of the AKV are open for viewing at SSR while you're down there. If they are not open by the time you guys come back, then I will see if they open while I'm there, and if that happens, I'll let everyone know.
> 
> I'm hoping they'll be open while I'm there. I would love to see what the rooms will look like in person rather than reading about it later on the internet.



We leave Saturday for OKW and I promise to take as many pictures as I can and ask a LOT of questions and report back when we return on the 28th.    

Any specific questions that anyone wants to know that wouldn't be comvered by the general obvious ones such as estimated price, room point totals, MF's, when presales will begin, when reservations will start being accepted, if models are open, etc? 

I'll be happy to make a list and try to get them answered while we're there.


----------



## cobbler

BCV23 said:
			
		

> cobbler, thanks for more details. What a cool way to introduce AKL to the CMs.
> 
> Do you think your guide meant only two GV in total or that there would be two styles of GV?



The part about the 2 grand villas I didn't hear from my guide but one of the DVC cast that was working the night of the annoucement.

He said there would be 2 STYLES of Grand Villas
The first style would be a one story like at BWVillas and sleep 12. 
The second style would have a formal and informal dining room and sleep 15. 

Other than that, the rest of the info I had heard from my guide.
We were at "home" at SSR but happened to be on the bus going somewhere when my mother and I noticed the huge line up going into the Coronado on Wednesday night.

We were on the BW later that evening and I popped into the model room and that is when someone from the DVC cast said they had just had a meeting and wanted to know if I had heard the big news. Told me a little about AKV, basically the 2 styles of GV's.

While I was at "home" hanging out by the pool, I stopped in to see my guide to see what I could dig up because I wanted to know the point charts and costs because I am considering an add-on


----------



## cobbler

I will also be down the week after Thanksgiving and we are planning an off day to hang out at the pool and go to the SSR condo meeting so if they aren't done yet by the time everyone else goes I will be sure to bring my camera in case they may be done then.


----------



## Sammie

i hope due to the size of this project they do build a pool like SAB but I will believe that when I see it.

I was told many times that the theme pool at SSR would be similar to SAB. I love the pool there but it is not SAB.

I have also been told many times by Recreation management that another SAB will never be built due to cost of water park trained lifeguards, upkeep and insurance.

It will be interesting to see what their idea of another SAB type pool truly is. It will also be interesting to see now that AKL will be DVC will pool hopping be allowed, or if not, will this be when they finally do away with pool hopping all together. 

I do know that the seperate check in was due to complaints at BCV and WLV, which is good that they listened. A counter service in addition to Mara would be nice also.


----------



## bobbiwoz

calypso*a*go-go said:
			
		

> I, for one, am hoping many of our questions will be answered during the Member Cruise which will be sailing in just a few days.  Since I'm one of those "poor, unfortunate souls" that won't be on it...I'm counting on the fellow DIS'ers that are to keep us updated!




Me too!!
Bobbi


----------



## Ms.Mouse

browniemtb said:
			
		

> I saw a post from some one saying it will be priced around $115 per point. For us we are perfectly happy with BWV...I'll take my chances at the 7 month mark......For us walking distance to Epcot and MGM will out do a Savanah View any day.
> 
> Think this will bring the prices up for the other resorts when they start selling AKV or would it be VAK...



I was sooo excited about AKV's and tried to talk my dh into adding on for days. He finally said "Ok, but not more than 90 pts." I, then, started thinking how wonderful it is to walk to Epcot and MGM from the BW. And what about just going to the BW Bakery and getting a coffee and muffin in the morning, sitting at a table and watching the birds, boats, people on the BW??? And one nite, my dh and I just climed on the boat and rode it back and forth from Epcot to the resorts, back to Epcot etc. etc. just to pass relaxing time. So, not to carry on any longer, I'm happy with my points at the BW right now and won't be adding on... At least not for a good while.


----------



## MinnieGi

We too have plans for a trip next fall during Thanksgiving week.  Our family would just love to stay at AKV!!!  We have paid cash to stay at AKL twice since joining DVC b/c we enjoy the atmosphere there so much.  Each time we went my DH and I would say how we'd just love if they built a DVC here!!!  Yahoo!! Dream come true!!!    Now we will have our AKL WITH our DVC villa!!!  

I can't wait to see pictures of what the rooms will look like and artist prints of what the future pool theme area will be.


----------



## BeccaG

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> We leave Saturday for OKW and I promise to take as many pictures as I can and ask a LOT of questions and report back when we return on the 28th.
> 
> Any specific questions that anyone wants to know that wouldn't be comvered by the general obvious ones such as estimated price, room point totals, MF's, when presales will begin, when reservations will start being accepted, if models are open, etc?
> 
> I'll be happy to make a list and try to get them answered while we're there.



First I must say this is a really nice offer on your part, so THANKS!!!! You are super cool!   I would want to know if you could you ask about the rumors regarding room occupation being 9 for a two bed room and 15 for a Grand Villa at AKV.  That would be interesting info!!!


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

Haven't read the whole thread - we're at Boardwalk villa's right now on our 'first trip home' and were talking to a DVC person at WL last Thursday and she was telling us the room occupancy will be 'bigger' at AKLV - Studio's are apparently going to sleep 5 instead of the 4.

Going to try and hit Welcome home Wednesdays this week to ask some Q's!


----------



## vascubaguy

BitsnBearsMom said:
			
		

> Going to try and hit Welcome home Wednesdays this week to ask some Q's!



We went to the Welcome Home Wednesday's last Wednesday and it wasn't a Q&A type of "event"... it's more of a "here's some perks and reasons for owning now buy more" type of thing where they give away a few door prizes at the end...

However, if you visit SSR they might be able to do some Q&A's....


----------



## erikthewise

Sammie said:
			
		

> i hope due to the size of this project they do build a pool like SAB but I will believe that when I see it.
> 
> I was told many times that the theme pool at SSR would be similar to SAB. I love the pool there but it is not SAB.
> 
> I have also been told many times by Recreation management that another SAB will never be built due to cost of water park trained lifeguards, upkeep and insurance.
> 
> It will be interesting to see what their idea of another SAB type pool truly is. It will also be interesting to see now that AKL will be DVC will pool hopping be allowed, or if not, will this be when they finally do away with pool hopping all together.
> 
> I do know that the seperate check in was due to complaints at BCV and WLV, which is good that they listened. A counter service in addition to Mara would be nice also.



Let's not forget that Uzima pool is already the largest single pool in all of WDW at 11000 sq ft (1/4 acre), and is considered desirable enough to be excluded from pool-hopping. Of course the largest deluxe resort *should* have the largest pool, but I think that with anything more than a hole-in-the-ground at the new DVC building, AKL will remain well-served in the pool department. Ditto for fitness centers. But a problem with AKL is that these are the ONLY recreation options, and clearly that is not going to change.

I don't doubt that others have had checkin problems at BCV and WLV, but after four checkins at BCV and one at WLV, we've yet to have anything resembling a problem. Nothing but short lines and smiling faces!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Count us among those who will be there next week...6 days to go...wa-hoo!  We are staying at SSR (and I request the buildings right across from the old theatre), so I should be walking past that area several times a day...I will get whatever glimpses I can...camera in hand, of course!

Now that it is farily well-established that the 1BRs at AKV will accommodate 5...do you think this means that DVC will no longer continue to allow 5 in a 1BR at the other DVC resorts?  For people calling to book 5 in a 1-BR, they can now easily say, "Well, if you want 5 in a 1 BR, your only option is AKV..."  Hmmm...food for thought for those who are on the occupancy thread....


----------



## KristiKelly

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Now that it is farily well-established that the 1BRs at AKV will accommodate 5...do you think this means that DVC will no longer continue to allow 5 in a 1BR at the other DVC resorts?  For people calling to book 5 in a 1-BR, they can now easily say, "Well, if you want 5 in a 1 BR, your only option is AKV..."  Hmmm...food for thought for those who are on the occupancy thread....



I doubt it, I think they're just trying to be more accomodating for those families with 3 kids.

Either that or they're just trying to end the on going accomodation debate thread here on the DIS, I'm sure they've read it.


----------



## missymouse

I think it is great if they will allow 5 in a one bedroom.  That was the only thing that I found discouraging trying to plan our first trip.  I definitely felt like WDW is a place for a family of 4.  All the contests, accomodations, deals, etc. are for that number in a family.  We had the choice of the Jr. Suite at WL or AKL or booking 2 rooms at a moderate.  We chose the 2 rooms so we would have 2 bathrooms and 4 beds instead of one bathroom and 3 beds.  None of the kids are too keen on sharing a bed, and DH and I don't do well in a full or queen bed together anymore.


----------



## patsal

Boy oh boy, the power goes out here on Thursday and finally resumes late last night and this is what I get to learn!   I am so excited.  Last week when I was at Epcot I stopped and chatted with the DVC rep.  He had said that  the next announcement might be made in time for me to find AKV under the Christmas Tree!  Now to see a points chart so I can decide how many I'll need!


----------



## erikthewise

missymouse said:
			
		

> I think it is great if they will allow 5 in a one bedroom.



I agree totally. Though our family has 4, it is easy to understand the position families of 5 find themselves in -- they often have to pay a disproportionate surcharge to accommodate that 3rd child. 

I think it would be a big selling point for AKV, bigger than the savannahs. And frankly I think they will need another selling point. The savannahs can IMO at most negate the negative location factor. And there is a big difference between a suite that is actually designed to accommodate 5 and one where you're allowed to bring a sleeping bag.


----------



## BCV23

We were a family of 5 for whom the bedding issue was a huge factor in our not puchasing back in the 90s.

I suspect that talk about another SAB is just a salesman's spin.


----------



## jdg345

CarolA said:
			
		

> And I think for this Disney would have a valid reason to increase the point per stay cost.....
> 
> HOpe it has studios!



Not to mention maintenance fees ... 

I hope the DVC fees aren't going to be made to 'subsidize' the AKL costs.


----------



## jdg345

Wow ... okay ... I just read everything from Page 15 on (The pages before that were from merged threads it looks like I had already read seeing as I saw my own posts).  

Anyways ... the latest information does sound pretty grand ... I'm looking forward to point schedules but I spoke with my guide on Friday and there was nothing new being released.  In fact, there's more information here I think.

Here's to hoping point costs and maintenance fees aren't astronomical.


----------



## CarolA

Thanks for all the updates. I am at Disney, but my guide is on the Magic.  I left him a message telling him to mark me down for some points!

The funniest thing about this thread is the fact that the DIS board has more people who spend more time worrying about things that (A) haven't happened and (B) they have no control over.    (Maintenance fees to pay for the savannah are an example (A) we don't know and (B) if you think they are too high you don't have to buy but under Disney's management which we agree to when we buy we have little to no control.  Buses are another... the place hasn't had one bit of construction done and folks are worried about the bus system!)


----------



## vascubaguy

CarolA said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the updates. I am at Disney, but my guide is on the Magic.  I left him a message telling him to mark me down for some points!
> 
> The funniest thing about this thread is the fact that the DIS board has more people who spend more time worrying about things that (A) haven't happened and (B) they have no control over.    (Maintenance fees to pay for the savannah are an example (A) we don't know and (B) if you think they are too high you don't have to buy but under Disney's management which we agree to when we buy we have little to no control.  Buses are another... the place hasn't had one bit of construction done and folks are worried about the bus system!)



Maybe not so much "worry" (since I'm not obligated - yet - to have to pay any of those MFs or use those buses) but curiosity. I think many of us want to know how much per point, point allocations, MFs, available views, rooms sizes, etc, etc etc...


----------



## makelab

CarolA said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the updates. I am at Disney, but my guide is on the Magic.  I left him a message telling him to mark me down for some points!
> 
> The funniest thing about this thread is the fact that the DIS board has more people who spend more time worrying about things that (A) haven't happened and (B) they have no control over.    (Maintenance fees to pay for the savannah are an example (A) we don't know and (B) if you think they are too high you don't have to buy but under Disney's management which we agree to when we buy we have little to no control.  Buses are another... the place hasn't had one bit of construction done and folks are worried about the bus system!)


 bravo to you, ma'am. 
i don't think there will be anything excessive about fees or points.
did anyone expect huge fees and points for BCV because of SAB or its stellar location?  what about VWL? - it has an excellent location.
i would GUESS that points will be similar to BCV, and fees right around alll the others (~$4 per point).  if points were much higher, or fees were outrageous, people wouldn't stay there, or look for a resale.


----------



## jennz

Just curiosity on my part too.   

I talked to my guide today, kind of funny...I told her we had family coming over to the states next October and would love to stay in the new AK DVC...did she know when "fall" was?  She started to say something then said "oh wait - let me look at my notes...no, no I don't have anything to say."  Kind of funny!  She also said that if I hear anything to let her know...


----------



## jennz

Check out post #5255...AKL thread 

I didn't copy and paste it here because I wasn't sure if that was poor manners so I'm being cautious...


----------



## gmboy95

Once again...I am more then happy with my 300 points at under 80$....and my 100 point add on at under $80 a point...paying what they are going to charge for a "view of the zoo" is IMO crazy....guess what, i will give it a shot for a week, and stay there with points I paid $25 a point less for....sometimes i just dont get it with DVC, unless you travel christmas week or april vacation why does the seven week window not work.....i have never stayed at disney in a resort i did not want to be in.....IMO I just dont get the fascination with a Zoo that is closer to 192 then epcot????


----------



## WDWguru

I'll say what I always do on those threads where people don't understand why we would want to go to WDW over and over again...

For those who understand, no explanation is necessary; for those that don't, no explanation will do.


----------



## KristiKelly

gmboy95 said:
			
		

> Once again...I am more then happy with my 300 points at under 80$....and my 100 point add on at under $80 a point...paying what they are going to charge for a "view of the zoo" is IMO crazy....guess what, i will give it a shot for a week, and stay there with points I paid $25 a point less for....sometimes i just dont get it with DVC, unless you travel christmas week or april vacation why does the seven week window not work.....i have never stayed at disney in a resort i did not want to be in.....IMO I just dont get the fascination with a Zoo that is closer to 192 then epcot????



I think we get it, you made yourself clear in your previous post -you won't be buying at the "zoo".  Fine, it's not for you, if you don't like it - don't stay there.    Enough said  .


----------



## vonpluto

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> I think we get it, you made yourself clear in your previous post -you won't be buying at the "zoo".  Fine, it's not for you, if you don't like it - don't stay there.    Enough said  .



Hey, a theme song for VAKL! Dig out the old Peter, Paul & Mary tune and sing along as you head to WDW:

"We're going to the Zoo, Zoo, Zoo,
How about you, you, you,
You can come too, too, too,
We're going to the Zoo"


----------



## CarolA

gmboy95 said:
			
		

> Once again...I am more then happy with my 300 points at under 80$....and my 100 point add on at under $80 a point...paying what they are going to charge for a "view of the zoo" is IMO crazy....guess what, i will give it a shot for a week, and stay there with points I paid $25 a point less for....sometimes i just dont get it with DVC, unless you travel christmas week or april vacation why does the seven week window not work.....i have never stayed at disney in a resort i did not want to be in.....IMO I just dont get the fascination with a Zoo that is closer to 192 then epcot????




Here is a CLUE!  

Perhaps you should quit telling people how "bad" you think this is... Look at it this way, if they stay at VAK, then you have a MUCH better shot at getting your first choice.


----------



## Tigger031266

> Once again...I am more then happy with my 300 points at under 80$....and my 100 point add on at under $80 a point...paying what they are going to charge for a "view of the zoo" is IMO crazy....guess what, i will give it a shot for a week, and stay there with points I paid $25 a point less for....sometimes i just dont get it with DVC, unless you travel christmas week or april vacation why does the seven week window not work.....i have never stayed at disney in a resort i did not want to be in.....IMO I just dont get the fascination with a Zoo that is closer to 192 then epcot????



I think that everyone always trashes the new resort.  I was a CRV fan but am just thrilled with AKL.  I don't know how anyone can trash it until they give it a chance.  I can see myself coming back from the parks to the AKL (droping my car off in vallet), sitting out on the balcony and watching amazing animals from my wonderful room.  The resort has great theming, incredable animals, restaurants, one of the best pools in WDW (and a new one on the way)... I am sure that it will be one of DVC's best and most popular resorts for years to come.


----------



## LisaS

WDWguru said:
			
		

> I'll say what I always do on those threads where people don't understand why we would want to go to WDW over and over again...
> 
> For those who understand, no explanation is necessary; for those that don't, no explanation will do.


Very well said, and so true!


----------



## pilferk

Screamscape has some interesting info and pictures up.

http://www.screamscape.com/html/walt_disney_world_resort.htm

Balloons floated to depict height and size of AKL DVC:





Possible AKV site on map:


----------



## pilferk

missymouse said:
			
		

> I think it is great if they will allow 5 in a one bedroom.  That was the only thing that I found discouraging trying to plan our first trip.  I definitely felt like WDW is a place for a family of 4.  All the contests, accomodations, deals, etc. are for that number in a family.  We had the choice of the Jr. Suite at WL or AKL or booking 2 rooms at a moderate.  We chose the 2 rooms so we would have 2 bathrooms and 4 beds instead of one bathroom and 3 beds.  None of the kids are too keen on sharing a bed, and DH and I don't do well in a full or queen bed together anymore.



Just as an aside: I've seen some relatively recent (though early) survey data at my place of employment.  Given what we do, who we are, etc, demographics of the population is pretty important so we can estimate volume and the future needs of our....well, I'll be vague and say customers.  That survey data seems to indicate that the 3 child family is becomine more and more prevalent.  I'm sure Disney sees this type of data, and probably does their own surveys and research as well.  If that trend is, indeed, coming to the forefront you'll probably see them make more decisions to cater to that family make up.


----------



## pilferk

erikthewise said:
			
		

> I agree totally. Though our family has 4, it is easy to understand the position families of 5 find themselves in -- they often have to pay a disproportionate surcharge to accommodate that 3rd child.
> 
> I think it would be a big selling point for AKV, bigger than the savannahs. And frankly I think they will need another selling point. The savannahs can IMO at most negate the negative location factor. And there is a big difference between a suite that is actually designed to accommodate 5 and one where you're allowed to bring a sleeping bag.



I guess it all depends on who you are and what you like.  For us, we were really interested in both CRV and AKV for entirely different reasons.  For us, the resort atmosphere, the larger rooms, and the savannah views are enough of a sales point....heck, if we found out the 1 BR had 2, or even 1 1/2, baths....we'd be in pie-in-the-sky fantasy world...to buy into AKV.


----------



## pilferk

gmboy95 said:
			
		

> Once again...I am more then happy with my 300 points at under 80$....and my 100 point add on at under $80 a point...paying what they are going to charge for a "view of the zoo" is IMO crazy....guess what, i will give it a shot for a week, and stay there with points I paid $25 a point less for....sometimes i just dont get it with DVC, unless you travel christmas week or april vacation why does the seven week window not work.....i have never stayed at disney in a resort i did not want to be in.....IMO I just dont get the fascination with a Zoo that is closer to 192 then epcot????



Which is exactly the beauty of the DVC system.   The flexibility to allow you to stay in accomodations YOU like at the price YOU paid when you bought in.  You just won't get preference when bookng. Provided you don't care about the specific view, or are staying primarily in studios....that's probably going to work perfectly for you.  For others, with different needs (or interests)..maybe not so much.

As for the 7 month window not being a problem...I'm not a member, yet (AKV will be our buy in).  But I've heard anxiety ridden accounts of people trying to book a BWV Boardwalk OR standard view at the 7 month window.  It's tough during any part of the year, but seeminly impossible during the busier seasons (like school vacation times).  IF Savannah view, or the "cheaper" standard view, becomes popular like the BWV "views"...you may find the same sorts of issues booking at AKV if you don't buy there.


----------



## MyGoofy26

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> I think that everyone always trashes the new resort.  I was a CRV fan but am just thrilled with AKL.  I don't know how anyone can trash it until they give it a chance.  I can see myself coming back from the parks to the AKL (droping my car off in vallet), sitting out on the balcony and watching amazing animals from my wonderful room.  The resort has great theming, incredable animals, restaurants, one of the best pools in WDW (and a new one on the way)... I am sure that it will be one of DVC's best and most popular resorts for years to come.



You've nailed exactly why I'm so excited that this timed out perfectly with my being ready to buy in.  We stayed a couple years ago and it was the most relaxing resort I've ever stayed in.  The main lobby gets noisy, but not a peep near our room.  I'd sit on the balcony and watch the animals wander around.  Incredibly peaceful.  Especially after a long evening of trying to zig when the Pop Warner Cheerleaders zagged.

Some people prefer more "activity" - and I understand that.  But for me, there's already enough activity in my schedule.  It was so nice to be able to have a respite from the "go! go! go!" of a typical Disney vacation.


----------



## OneMoreTry

If the occupancy is higher, I would bet the points will be, too.  

If the "officially" 5 person 1BR happens, it will be interesting to see how the points compare to an OKW 2BR.


----------



## jdg345

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> If the occupancy is higher, I would bet the points will be, too.
> 
> If the "officially" 5 person 1BR happens, it will be interesting to see how the points compare to an OKW 2BR.



It's possible also that during the scheduled refurbishments of the other DVC's that they "upgrade" the reading chair to one of those fold-outs as well to bring them all up to par.  In fact, perhaps it can even be one of those requested things in the future?  Who knows?


----------



## Slakk

I spoke to my guide today and reaffirmed that points will probably be like BCV/BWV/VWL but the rooms on the conceirge floors will be more and have conceirge services too.


----------



## CarolA

Slakk said:
			
		

> I spoke to my guide today and reaffirmed that points will probably be like BCV/BWV/VWL but the rooms on the conceirge floors will be more and have conceirge services too.




And I was told by a guide that they won't have concerige services  that they are being completly converted to normal DVC accomodations... Wonder what will really happen?????  Guesss we have to wait and see!  (And the guide at SSR would not let me break into the theatre, I asked!)


----------



## jdg345

CarolA said:
			
		

> And I was told by a guide that they won't have concerige services  that they are being completly converted to normal DVC accomodations... Wonder what will really happen?????  Guesss we have to wait and see!  (And the guide at SSR would not let me break into the theatre, I asked!)



Any ideas on when the theatre will be available for viewing?  I might just have to schedule a trip to visit SSR.


----------



## Pluto 2

anyone want to guess what the maint fees will be im guessing they will be one of the highest. we will have to do our part to pay for the animals. the transportation costs will be higher. since three theme parks is far away, they will have to run more buses or we will be waiting for a while. any way i dont care i will be buying when i can afford it. once i get my current dvc loan paid off.


----------



## Slakk

CarolA said:
			
		

> And I was told by a guide that they won't have concerige services  that they are being completly converted to normal DVC accomodations... Wonder what will really happen?????  Guesss we have to wait and see!  (And the guide at SSR would not let me break into the theatre, I asked!)



Maybe our guides will mudwrestle and the winner is right


----------



## jdg345

Pluto said:
			
		

> anyone want to guess what the maint fees will be im guessing they will be one of the highest. we will have to do our part to pay for the animals. the transportation costs will be higher. since three theme parks is far away, they will have to run more buses or we will be waiting for a while. any way i dont care i will be buying when i can afford it. once i get my current dvc loan paid off.



I'm figuring that VB will still be higher -- with the beach erosion, hurricanes, etc ... time will tell though ...


----------



## jdg345

Slakk said:
			
		

> Maybe our guides will mudwrestle and the winner is right



Depending on who your guides are, this could be interesting ... or ... not ...


----------



## OneMoreTry

jdg345 said:
			
		

> It's possible also that during the scheduled refurbishments of the other DVC's that they "upgrade" the reading chair to one of those fold-outs as well to bring them all up to par.  .....[snip]....




I doubt it.  And if they did, I wouldn't personally call it "up to par."  I would call it "overcrowded."  i can't imagine those small BRs with a foldout.  [I'm not a strict occupancy puritan, BTW.]

Besides, it would REALLY screw up the occupancy thread.


----------



## jdg345

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> I doubt it.  And if they did, I wouldn't personally call it "up to par."  I would call it "overcrowded."  i can't imagine those small BRs with a foldout.  [I'm not a strict occupancy puritan, BTW.]
> 
> Besides, it would REALLY screw up the occupancy thread.



But if they're just replacing the existing chair with something of the same size that folds out ... what's the harm?  It'd look crowded if it was in folded out, but so does the room with the couch folded out?

Besides, wouldn't it be fun to screw up the occupancy thread?


----------



## CarolA

Update.

I forgot to mention that the guide I did talk to today (not mine and I forgot her name) did say that she does not believe the rooms are going to be dramatically bigger then BCV.  She said that a villa the size of OKW probably won't happen again... (So where does this fifth person go?  I don't care I am single LOL!)


I also didn't get a date on the opening of the models.  The exact word was "soon" ???  (Of course to me soon would have been tomorrow LOL!)


----------



## chris1gill

Oh I just can't wait for the occupancy threads to be screwed up with 5 in a 1 bedroom     Have to love that!

I am afraid to know how many points would be for a 1 bed, 2 bath, Savannah view unit...  I think it will be somewhere above what a normal BW/BCV/VWL 1 bedroom would be, but obviously less than a 2 bedroom in those places...

I'm dying to see the models!


----------



## MrShiny

I would just imgaine that the rooms would be like the Poly or the BoardWalk Inn with a daybed or some such that allows 5.



			
				CarolA said:
			
		

> Update.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the guide I did talk to today (not mine and I forgot her name) did say that she does not believe the rooms are going to be dramatically bigger then BCV.  She said that a villa the size of OKW probably won't happen again... (So where does this fifth person go?  I don't care I am single LOL!)
> 
> 
> I also didn't get a date on the opening of the models.  The exact word was "soon" ???  (Of course to me soon would have been tomorrow LOL!)


----------



## dianeschlicht

I spoke with my guide last week, but because our state does not allow the sale of timeshares until they are able to be occupied, he couldn't really "say" anything.  I had to do all the talking, and he just kept say, "we'll talk when you are here in December".    LOL, I kept trying to get him to disclose SOMETHING, but he was very good at avoidance!  I'm hoping the models might be open by then.


----------



## jennz

CarolA said:
			
		

> And I was told by a guide that they won't have concerige services  that they are being completly converted to normal DVC accomodations... Wonder what will really happen?????  Guesss we have to wait and see!  (And the guide at SSR would not let me break into the theatre, I asked!)



 But thanks for trying!!


----------



## pilferk

Pluto said:
			
		

> anyone want to guess what the maint fees will be im guessing they will be one of the highest. we will have to do our part to pay for the animals. the transportation costs will be higher. since three theme parks is far away, they will have to run more buses or we will be waiting for a while. any way i dont care i will be buying when i can afford it. once i get my current dvc loan paid off.



Well...also take into account that there are more rooms than any of the other "attached to Deluxe Resort" DVC's.  So while the maintenance costs may be greater, you're also distributing them across a much larger pool of points.  In the long run I'd guess they'll be maybe a little bit higher than the average but not much (maybe .10 to .20 a point)


----------



## disneybride96

jdg345 said:
			
		

> Any ideas on when the theatre will be available for viewing?  I might just have to schedule a trip to visit SSR.



We were at SSR the last week of September. We peeked in the Theatre which was pretty much just a shell. I actually thought they were going to be a theatre in.    Hey...it would have been cool to see free Disney movies on the big screen!


----------



## jcl

Any thoughts on when sales may begin on the AKVs?  were there any presale perks for members during the initial sale offerings?  What about initial perks for the general public?


----------



## jdg345

CarolA said:
			
		

> Update.
> 
> I forgot to mention that the guide I did talk to today (not mine and I forgot her name) did say that she does not believe the rooms are going to be dramatically bigger then BCV.  She said that a villa the size of OKW probably won't happen again... (So where does this fifth person go?  I don't care I am single LOL!)
> 
> 
> I also didn't get a date on the opening of the models.  The exact word was "soon" ???  *(Of course to me soon would have been tomorrow LOL!)*



Or in the next 15 minutes ...


----------



## vascubaguy

If I recall, the Notice of Commencement for the models being done at the AKL are supposed to be completed in December (at least that is when the notice expired). Of course just because they are "done" doesn't mean they have to be "open" for viewing. I'm hoping they will be though since we are planning to arrive back at WDW on 12/31. I could swing by on 1/1 and ride EE, then head over to the AKL to check out the models and have dinner at Boma or Jiko!


----------



## LisaS

December is such a busy time for DVC that I hope they will have the models open by then. There are a lot of existing members interested in buying an add-on. We just need to see what we would be buying and how much it's going to cost!

I have an ADR for dinner at Boma in early December. It would be great to be able to view the models that day, too!


----------



## WDWguru

The models will be at SSR in the theater, not at AKL, which make sense, since the DVC sales center is there now.


----------



## LisaS

WDWguru said:
			
		

> The models will be at SSR in the theater, not at AKL, which make sense, since the DVC sales center is there now.


Some time back (before the official announcement) people reported that they heard there would be a model open in AKL as well. Is that no longer the case? I can see the merits to having models at SSR but it seemed reasonable that they might also have one at AKL (like the one they still have at BWV) to have something to show to the folks staying at or visiting AKL.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

Probably this has already been posted but I didn't have time to read all 32 pages of this thread!    I was at Disney last week and we went over to Saratoga Springs to see what there was to see.  I spoke to 2 different people in the DVC sales area.  Both told me there were currenlty no room models but they would be coming "soon."  I asked them where the models would be located, AKL or SSR.  They just said they couldn't say for sure in that elusive tone that DVC employees seem to have mastered.  But, the one man I talked to said "they might just be very close to where you are standing" and then winked at me.  We were standing in the sales building.  None of this really has any credibility, but I just wanted to share my experiences.


----------



## WDWguru

I agree, they should. I've just been reading all over that they're remodeling the SSR theater into models and those are the ones everyone's trying to see. Maybe they are putting some at AKL too, but I'm not sure where they'd put them. My guess is they'll have renderings of the resort and pics of the model rooms at the DVC booths at AKL and shuttle people over to the sales center for models. When we bought VWL the models were at BWV, which was then the main DVC sales center.


----------



## BCV23

Someone dug up a building permit for three "bays" at the AKL....Todd maybe? That is what vascubaguy and Lisa are referring to. It makes sense to me to have models at both place but especially at AKL since they can just be turned into DVC rooms when they are finished using them as models. And of course, the  models at SSR can be changed into whatever DVC is currently being sold and make it easier for the guides.

When we were visiting AKL I made a quick run to the 5th floor to see if I could find anything!  Didn't really expect to be successful and I wasn't!  

Maybe they are constructing models of both AKV and CRV in the old theatre?


----------



## pilferk

I might be convinced to provide some very nice chocolate to the first person able to post pics of the models in this thread (provided that is not against the rules here at the disboards).  Shipped to you directly from the company.



http://www.lakechamplainchocolates.com/Products.aspx?pn_deptid=283


----------



## Inkmahm

Slakk said:
			
		

> No lie!  When I bought into DVC my only regret was losing AKL and now I have it back WOOO HOOO


Amen!  We don't need any more DVC points but I called my husband as soon as I saw this thread today and told him what we are buying for Christmas.  We both LOVE AKL and will be so very happy to get back to it as DVC members.  

Maybe I can convince my boss that I need more vacation time each year so that I can spend it at DVC!


----------



## Inkmahm

vonpluto said:
			
		

> Just fooling around tonite:


May I use that in my sig line?  Beautiful!


----------



## Inkmahm

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> I'm just curious-how many DISers are already planning for the first two weeks of December at AKLV.  I know that's always such a busy DVC time-so how many fingers are getting ready to start dialing on whatever that date is in February?


US!  We go in spring and then again in December (cruise and DVC land for Mousefest)


----------



## spiceycat

with both the VWL and BCV they had models at BWV and at these resorts. I don't think AKL will be different.

I talked to my guide. She says that so far the sales people don't know what the cost will be nor the points. She also says that the place that they are building models - they have darken the windows - so even the guides can't see in the models.....

I am hoping when I am there next week they will be opened. but she didn't seem to think so.  

so you professional - anyone got a camera that works through darken windows.....


----------



## diznyfanatic

<insert Mission Impossible theme song here...>

We leave this Saturday and I've got my two digital cameras packed and I'm  thinking of getting a telescopic lens for my 35MM and some night vision goggles!!!       

Wonder what other kind of spy gear I could take!!!!


----------



## dgaston

Just back from our F & W weekend and DVC people at the kiosks were always asking if we'd heard about AKV.  They didn't know price structure yet, but said expiration was likely 2057.  Also consistently talked about rehabbing 5 and 6 th floor to be available some time next year.  They said their meeting was to make sure they were all giving out correct data.  The DVC sales people seemed very upbeat about AKV.


----------



## Simba's Mom

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> <insert Mission Impossible theme song here...>
> 
> We leave this Saturday and I've got my two digital cameras packed and I'm  thinking of getting a telescopic lens for my 35MM and some night vision goggles!!!
> 
> Wonder what other kind of spy gear I could take!!!!



Sneaker Phone
and just in case, it would probably be best to have some Duct tape on hand.


----------



## Poohs Pal

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> <insert Mission Impossible theme song here...>
> 
> We leave this Saturday and I've got my two digital cameras packed and I'm  thinking of getting a telescopic lens for my 35MM and some night vision goggles!!!
> 
> Wonder what other kind of spy gear I could take!!!!



Invisaspray   I also 2nd the duct tape, there is always a use for that.  susan


----------



## kimberh

Wow!! I go to Disney and can't believe this is happening while I am gone. I love this hotel!!! I do hope they keep the prices in line and the maintenance fees.


----------



## LUVMICKEY

This will be really nice for some people.  AKL seems to have quite a few fans.  We love to see that DVC is still expanding.


----------



## kimberh

Maybe this has been posted but Member Services has the announcment on the web site including a new pool, Table service restaurant plus other amenities. I tried to scan the posts but to many to read in one night.


----------



## OneMoreTry

jdg345 said:
			
		

> ....
> Besides, wouldn't it be fun to screw up the occupancy thread?



Oh yeah!!!  

[I didn't really mean that  ]


----------



## DisneyBill

kimberh said:
			
		

> Maybe this has been posted but Member Services has the announcment on the web site including a new pool, Table service restaurant plus other amenities. I tried to scan the posts but to many to read in one night.


I noticed this, and when I open the Adobe link, it only opens 1 page, yet the bottom of the page states page 1 of 2. Anyone have different results?


----------



## KristiKelly

DisneyBill said:
			
		

> I noticed this, and when I open the Adobe link, it only opens 1 page, yet the bottom of the page states page 1 of 2. Anyone have different results?



I get the same thing as well.


----------



## kimberh

DisneyBill said:
			
		

> I noticed this, and when I open the Adobe link, it only opens 1 page, yet the bottom of the page states page 1 of 2. Anyone have different results?


I could not get page 2 to open either.


----------



## OneMoreTry

I would think DVC would plan for maint fees to be on par with the other resorts.  Maybe the increased number of rooms provides for reasonable fees by spreading out the expenses over more owners.  and maybe they're anticipating high demand.  I suspect the latter at least is true.


----------



## mikayla73

Holy cow I just read the whole thing ... holy cow I just read the whole thing ...  

It is so exciting to be a member of DVC!! I am excited about the announcement of AKV, and I am still hoping for one in CA


----------



## keishashadow

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> I just returned and missed all of this "official news" however I heard from several CMs that AKV was a definate, but they were also saying that CV was a definate....
> 
> Glad to hear that the AKV actually has an official announcement.
> 
> I'm staying tuned for a CV announcement... from what I could tell by looking around the North Wing, I think they are planning more than just some renovations. I mean they have those environmental float barriers all around the edges of the lake, the "dust" fences are all up, backhoes, etc...


 
Just back from trip, last 2 nights @ CR...

in addition to the above, many of the rooms sliding glass doors were wide open for both days...don't think they'd do that if they were rennovating...think bugs/ destructive natural elements (even in FL).

Most of the parking lot in front of building was in process of being blocked off too...construction trailers were coming in...hope this is still a possibility.

Guides in the parks where still denying knowledge of  AK & CR when we asked each day during our stay.


----------



## OneMoreTry

keishashadow said:
			
		

> in addition to the above, many of the rooms sliding glass doors were wide open for both days...don't think they'd do that if they were rennovating...think bugs/ destructive natural elements (even in FL).
> 
> Most of the parking lot in front of building was in process of being blocked off too...construction trailers were coming in...hope this is still a possibility.




Fascinating.  

One possibility is that they are planning to simply demolish the building and leave a garden until ready to build something else.


----------



## keishashadow

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> Fascinating.
> 
> One possibility is that they are planning to simply demolish the building and leave a garden until ready to build something else.


 
Talk about a waste of prime real estate...guess time will tell.

Honestly thought they'd use the method of "converting" the CR rooms ala AKL.

@ AKL standard rooms are 344 sq. feet,

deluxe are 381 sq. feet ;

and CR are 436 sq. feet.

Are the rooms involved in 1st phase of AK stand or the deluxe?


----------



## pilferk

keishashadow said:
			
		

> Talk about a waste of prime real estate...guess time will tell.
> 
> Honestly thought they'd use the method of "converting" the CR rooms ala AKL.
> 
> @ AKL standard rooms are 344 sq. feet,
> 
> deluxe are 381 sq. feet ;
> 
> and CR are 436 sq. feet.
> 
> Are the rooms involved in 1st phase of AK stand or the deluxe?



I'm about 90% sure that all rooms on the 5th and 6th floor are deluxe or larger (I'm pretty sure there's some 1 BR suites, at least, on the 5th floor).


----------



## liznboys

pilferk said:
			
		

> I'm about 90% sure that all rooms on the 5th and 6th floor are deluxe or larger (I'm pretty sure there's some 1 BR suites, at least, on the 5th floor).



We stayed in Room 5115 (Ostrich Trail-facing the parking lot) and it was definitely not deluxe.  Maybe you are only referring to savannah view though.


----------



## spiceycat

keishashadow said:
			
		

> in addition to the above, many of the rooms sliding glass doors were wide open for both days...don't think they'd do that if they were rennovating...think bugs/ destructive natural elements (even in FL).



one of the way you can help with smell is to do this. lots of people have complainted about how bad the north wing smelled.

the wind and sun can help alot with that problem. then you can hopefully find the source of the problem and eliminate it.

I hope this doesn't mean a rehab instead of destruction. I want a DVC resort at Cont...

you know Disney knows we are all interested. you would think they would sell tickets to watch the north wing come down.   If it is coming down.

hope so!!!


----------



## pilferk

liznboys said:
			
		

> We stayed in Room 5115 (Ostrich Trail-facing the parking lot) and it was definitely not deluxe.  Maybe you are only referring to savannah view though.



Nope, I was under the impression, from what I saw personally and have read online, that ALL 5th and 6th floor rooms were deluxe (aka bigger than the standard room).  Not Concierge, mind you, but deluxe.  But, from your report, I guess maybe that's NOT the case.  That being true, I'm not sure what the make up of deluxe vs non-deluxe on 5 and 6, now.


----------



## LisaS

According to the room rates at AKL, Standard rooms are available with Savannah, Pool or Standard view; Deluxe rooms have either Savannah view or Pool view. So this would indicate the fifth floor parking lot view rooms are standard-sized rooms, not as large as the fifth floor rooms that face the savannah or the pool.


----------



## pilferk

I asked the experts over in the Jambo AKL thread on the resorts board.  They point out that, indeed, I am incorrect.  That the Giraffe and Ostrich trails, on the 5th floor, are all standard sized rooms.  The Zebra and Kudo trails DO have deluxe rooms, only.  And they weren't sure about the rooms off the lobby, itself. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## mndisfam

I hate to sound negative about this, BUT. We own at SSR and are very happy with it, but I don't think it will have (for me personally) the magic and ambience that VAKL will have. 

In comparison, SSR seems kind of bland to me. I feel like I kind of bought DVC too early - had we waited I could have gotten something better. 

I hope that some "surprise" improvements are in store for SSR so it can maybe get to the same level as the other properties...


----------



## spiceycat

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I hate to sound negative about this, BUT. We own at SSR and are very happy with it, but I don't think it will have (for me personally) the magic and ambience that VAKL will have.



if you are unhappy go sale your SSR contract and get one where you will be happy.

that say - SSR is lovely - I didn't find anything plain about it. Now it is more formal than my taste - I love OKW. What don't you like?

I can't wait for AKLV to be build so the same people who complaint about how awful SSR is - will be then complaining about how just bad, awfully, smells, too far - AKLV is.

and believe me this will happen - it has happen every time a new DVC resort has been build starting with BWV....

each DVC resort is different. SSR is excellent in its own way. I hope you learn to love it or sell it.


----------



## lisareniff

pilferk said:
			
		

> I asked the experts over in the Jambo AKL thread on the resorts board.



 Hey that was me!  ...but I'm no expert!  I had looking into what rooms were deluxe on the 5th floor when we were reserving a concierge room.  I'm not positive on my answer but I did attempt to verify by looking at pictures of the building.  The fifth floor on the buiding juts out on the Kudu and Zebra trails...





and did not on the Giraffee trail....





From allears...


> Deluxe Pool View 33 rooms; Deluxe savanna View 191 rooms and 55 Concierge rooms. The deluxe rooms are bigger than the standard rooms. There are also Presidential and Vice Presidential suites, as well as five one-bedroom suites and 12 two-bedroom parlor suites...
> 
> Deluxe rooms are on floors 5 and 6 and are 381 square feet.



If Deb is correct there are 279 deluxe rooms on the 5th and 6th floors with the Pres. and VP suites, and some 1 and 2 bedroom suites at the ends of the trails.  15 of the deluxe rooms are on the 6th floor.


----------



## mndisfam

I didn't say I was unhappy with SSR - too me tho it will not have the magic that VAKL. I LOVE AKL - pool, Jiko, etc. 

I also love OKW...I just don't think SSR has anything yet to make it really special. 

EG: OKW is special bcs of big rooms, beautiful dock area at night, neat colors, great great pool area. VWL is special bcs of locale to to WL (like DVC w/a hotel!) BCV bcs of SAB and proximity to Epcot. BWV also proximity to Epcot and whole Boardwalk area. VAKL will be special bcs of animals, great restaurants at AKL - great pool Uzima...

I haven't seen anything yet like that for SSR - no "hook." We are going back for the first time in 2 years in 3 weeks - maybe I will see it then. 

Perhaps the DTD proximity is SSR's special "hook"?


----------



## pilferk

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I hate to sound negative about this, BUT. We own at SSR and are very happy with it, but I don't think it will have (for me personally) the magic and ambience that VAKL will have.
> 
> In comparison, SSR seems kind of bland to me. I feel like I kind of bought DVC too early - had we waited I could have gotten something better.
> 
> I hope that some "surprise" improvements are in store for SSR so it can maybe get to the same level as the other properties...



Don't worry quite yet.

The proposed resort is, quite frankly, huge...not "SSR" or "OKW" huge, but right behind that.  Once it's completed, see if it's really all that hard to book at the 7 month window or not.  If not, you can book at AKV til your hearts content.  If it is, you can look into selling off that SSR contract and buying AKV.  But, in the mean time, you get to enjoy trips to WDW while those of us doing our initial buy in at AKV (that would be me!) are left waiting.  

Not such a bad deal, right?

That's one of the beauties of DVC, I think....the flexibility.


----------



## pilferk

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Hey that was me!  ...but I'm no expert!  I had looking into what rooms were deluxe on the 5th floor when we were reserving a concierge room.  I'm not positive on my answer but I did attempt to verify by looking at pictures of the building.  The fifth floor on the buiding juts out on the Kudu and Zebra trails...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and did not on the Giraffee trail....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From allears...
> 
> 
> If Deb is correct there are 279 deluxe rooms on the 5th and 6th floors with the Pres. and VP suites, and some 1 and 2 bedroom suites at the ends of the trails.  15 of the deluxe rooms are on the 6th floor.



I think you're dead on!  And given your good eyes in catching the "jut"...I say that qualifes you as one of the experts.


----------



## vascubaguy

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I hate to sound negative about this, BUT. We own at SSR and are very happy with it, but I don't think it will have (for me personally) the magic and ambience that VAKL will have.
> 
> In comparison, SSR seems kind of bland to me. I feel like I kind of bought DVC too early - had we waited I could have gotten something better.
> 
> I hope that some "surprise" improvements are in store for SSR so it can maybe get to the same level as the other properties...



I wouldn't worry too much... I have a feeling you'll be able to enjoy AKV for years to come even though you own at SSR. And if you feel that you really want to own at AKV or want that 11 month booking window... you could always buy points there and then sell your SSR contract... there's always options and since DVC uses ROFR... you are likely to either break-even or make a dollar or 2 from selling...


----------



## spiceycat

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I haven't seen anything yet like that for SSR - no "hook." We are going back for the first time in 2 years in 3 weeks - maybe I will see it then.
> 
> Perhaps the DTD proximity is SSR's special "hook"?



well I definitely like being able to walk over to DD whenever I feel like it. Now OKW also has a walking path - but it is not a 5 minute walk - more like a 20 minute walk. It also goes to West not the MP.

I love my studio at SSR - the views of DD were simply wonderful.

the hook that I see at SSR is the resort itself. Disney spend alot of money here and to me it shows - from the granite to the carpet. that was one of my problems with it - I am messy. being in a perfect and I mean perfect room made me nervous.

the main swimming pool at SSR is designed with little ones in mind. Maybe the next swimming pool will be more adult in mind - since it will have 2 theme pools the only DVC resort to have this or WDW resort for that matter.

but everyone else is correct the design plans for AKL are not small. Now until they get the new building it might be hard to get reservations there. but once that place is opened I don't think you will have a problem. if you are flexible.


----------



## Slakk

I love the SPA at SSR - we always have one *down* day and to hang out at DTD and the spa is just awesome.  Honestly I think SSR and AKV will be our destinations of choice.  I also own at BCV and VWL but neither give me that special something - don't get me wrong I will stay there     but I just happen to love the other two more.

Unfortunately in order to buy AKV I have to sell SSR     since I need to stay at 300 points and so I have to trade my SSR for AKV.  I wish I could save 100 of the SSR.  I even thought of trying to trade BCV and VWL for two 50 SSR contracts!!!


----------



## jennz

mndisfam said:
			
		

> I didn't say I was unhappy with SSR - too me tho it will not have the magic that VAKL. I LOVE AKL - pool, Jiko, etc.
> 
> I also love OKW...I just don't think SSR has anything yet to make it really special.
> 
> EG: OKW is special bcs of big rooms, beautiful dock area at night, neat colors, great great pool area. VWL is special bcs of locale to to WL (like DVC w/a hotel!) BCV bcs of SAB and proximity to Epcot. BWV also proximity to Epcot and whole Boardwalk area. VAKL will be special bcs of animals, great restaurants at AKL - great pool Uzima...
> 
> I haven't seen anything yet like that for SSR - no "hook." We are going back for the first time in 2 years in 3 weeks - maybe I will see it then.
> 
> Perhaps the DTD proximity is SSR's special "hook"?



We _love_ our SSR!  and so does our 8 yr old DD.  We love the view of DTD at night - it's magical.  Love the pool and the beautiful glass inside the restr, but a new menu will be very appreciated.    Love the boat "taxi" too...


----------



## 3DisneyKids

I talked with SOMEONE at DVC today (and he/she specifically asked my NOT to say the name here on the DIS) and was informed that it is very likely that there will be a pre-sale discount for AKV.  This person seemed to think that the sale of AKV will be much like the sale of other resorts when first announced...pre-sale discounts, promotions, etc.

Other news I acquired from this in-the-know person (who works for DVC AND reads these boards) was that we here on the DIS know everything that they know at this time.  No knowlege of when point charts will be available and what cost for points will be, etc.

This person further agreed that we here on the DIS find everything out before it is officially announced, and even when we are just speculataing, we are usually right.

So, my advice...stay tuned to this thread!  You'll hear it here first!


----------



## jdg345

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> Oh yeah!!!
> 
> [I didn't really mean that  ]



Yes you did!  Yes you did!

But, it's okay!


----------



## BWVNUT

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> I talked with SOMEONE at DVC today (and he/she specifically asked my NOT to say the name here on the DIS) and was informed that it is very likely that there will be a pre-sale discount for AKV.  This person seemed to think that the sale of AKV will be much like the sale of other resorts when first announced...pre-sale discounts, promotions, etc.
> 
> Other news I acquired from this in-the-know person (who works for DVC AND reads these boards) was that we here on the DIS know everything that they know at this time.  No knowlege of when point charts will be available and what cost for points will be, etc.
> 
> This person further agreed that we here on the DIS find everything out before it is officially announced, and even when we are just speculataing, we are usually right.
> 
> So, my advice...stay tuned to this thread!  You'll hear it here first!



Cool!   Thanks for the info!


----------



## lisareniff

lisareniff said:
			
		

> What do you guys think will happen to the remodeled rooms at the AKL?  I'm thinking they might keep them all studios.  It seems that studios are of high demand in the other resorts and they wouldn't need to do much in terms of remodeling, adding all that plumbing.  It could be like VB's Inn building.  According to Allears there are currently 279 deluxe/concierge rooms plus a few suites.  134 studios is about half.  So perhaps they will only take half the 5th floor and concierge could still have their rooms on the 5th floor....    or not.




Rumors coming from the resort board have the concierge moving to the 4th floor.  If that is the case, then maybe *all* the deluxe rooms and suites on the 5th and 6th floors will be converted to DVC.   297 deluxe room (+~10 suite rooms) = 134 DVC units.  I guess my idea of all DVC rooms being studios may be wrong.  I thought it would take a lot longer to convert regular hotel room into villas.  

Still trying to figure this one out.


----------



## TammyAlphabet

While at SSR last weekend, I saw them constructing a carousel behind some of the buildings.  And another 1 story building close by with alot of dirt movers.  My guess is that the second themed pool will be carousel themed.


----------



## senecabeach

> Originally Posted by lisareniff
> What do you guys think will happen to the remodeled rooms at the AKL? I'm thinking they might keep them all studios.




Well... I'm hearing the rooms will be larger than other DVC's and almost as large as OKW.  They are increasing the # of people allowed, like from 4 to 5...etc. 

Hey..TammyAlphabet...good to have you back..or..should I say, sorry you're back


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Well... I'm hearing the rooms will be larger than other DVC's and almost as large as OKW.  They are increasing the # of people allowed, like from 4 to 5...etc.
> 
> Hey..TammyAlphabet...good to have you back..or..should I say, sorry you're back



1 bedrooms almost as big as those at OKW, being able to see the animals from my balcony, being within walking distance from Boma...where do I sign?


----------



## lenshanem

I talked to my guide while down there a few days ago and despite my effort I couldn't get any more additional info.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

senecabeach said:
			
		

> Well... I'm hearing the rooms will be larger than other DVC's and almost as large as OKW.  They are increasing the # of people allowed, like from 4 to 5...etc.
> :



It makes sense they would be bigger. The deluxe (5th and 6th floor) rooms at AKL are 381 sq ft.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

CoolDisneyCat said:
			
		

> It makes sense they would be bigger. The deluxe (5th and 6th floor) rooms at AKL are 381 sq ft.



What is the size of the smaller 1 bedrooms (not OKW)?


----------



## lisareniff

PrincessJasmine08 said:
			
		

> What is the size of the smaller 1 bedrooms (not OKW)?




AKL Deluxe       381
OKW Studio      376
SSR Studio       355

Two AKL DLX      762
OKW 1 bdrm     1016
SSR 1 bdrm        714

My numbers came from Allears.  

So one AKL deluxe room is similar to the OKW studio and slightly bigger then the SSR studio (~7%).  If they use two AKL rooms for a one bedroom it will not be near the size of OKW and only slightly larger then SSR (~6%).


----------



## llrain

kinda put off by the distance issue here..we finally had our 1st stay a the akl
last week and it is so isolated. Im sure the vakl will be very nice but this resort didnt really appeal to me at all. Kinda glad we didnt get a savannah room cause everytime we would go out to look at the animals whether it be in the AM or afternoon or on our way back from a park I only saw them once during the early morning and once at night, and we would try every day 
we would always "just miss them" or they would all be out by the back fence where theopen are is. 
we are DVC nmembers at the vwl and will prob just buy more into SSR. THis resort is kinda beginning to grow on me. as far as vakl, not sure yet


----------



## nezy

I am not sure if this has been addressed in this thread, but wouldn't DVC be reducing the number of "hotel" rooms significantly in AKL by the conversion of 2 floors to AKV? I am sure many families like tht option of staying in the larger "hotel" rooms, without the whole villa/condo concept. Not me, but I am sure they are out there.


----------



## lisareniff

nezy said:
			
		

> I am not sure if this has been addressed in this thread, but wouldn't DVC be reducing the number of "hotel" rooms significantly in AKL by the conversion of 2 floors to AKV? I am sure many families like tht option of staying in the larger "hotel" rooms, without the whole villa/condo concept. Not me, but I am sure they are out there.



If DVC takes over all of the deluxe rooms on the 5th and 6th floors some families will be greatly disappointed.  I believe the bunkbed deluxe rooms are the only ones at AKL that will sleep 5.


----------



## Sammie

lisareniff said:
			
		

> If DVC takes over all of the deluxe rooms on the 5th and 6th floors some families will be greatly disappointed.  I believe the bunkbed deluxe rooms are the only ones at AKL that will sleep 5.



Maybe they will offer some deluxe rooms on the other floors. But I am pretty sure they are taking over the entire 5th and 6th floors because I know concierge is moving off those floors completely. And yes the bunkbed deluxe rooms are the only ones that sleep 5, except now they will have villas to offer.


----------



## jdg345

Sammie said:
			
		

> Maybe they will offer some deluxe rooms on the other floors. But I am pretty sure they are taking over the entire 5th and 6th floors because I know concierge is moving off those floors completely. And yes the bunkbed deluxe rooms are the only ones that sleep 5, except now they will have villas to offer.



Plus, didn't they have a hard time filling up AKL?  My moving concierge down to the 4th floor and revamping some of the standard rooms to deluxe, they are reducing inventory -- but inventory that went unused most of the time anyways.  Seems like a 'cheap' way to get the DVC component going and creating an influx of capital.


----------



## lisareniff

It might be hard to 'make' some deluxe rooms, at least not cheap or easily.  The standard rooms on the lower floors are 344 sq. ft. compared to 381 on the 5th and 6th floors.  Not large enough to add a daybed.  They could make a few more suites but for the 3 child family the cheaper option for staying in one hotel room could possibly be gone at AKL.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

Wow, I can't believe they may no longer offer deluxe rooms at AKL.  That seems like it would definitely turn away a family of 5.  I know we would probably then chose to just go to one of the deluxes that does allow 5 in a room.  For a resort that has trouble remaining occupied that just seems like a bad idea.


----------



## lisareniff

PrincessJasmine08 said:
			
		

> Wow, I can't believe they may no longer offer deluxe rooms at AKL.  That seems like it would definitely turn away a family of 5.  I know we would probably then chose to just go to one of the deluxes that does allow 5 in a room.  For a resort that has trouble remaining occupied that just seems like a bad idea.



We still don't know for sure DVC is taking over the whole 5th floor. We know that DVC is creating 134 _accommodations_ on the 5th and 6th floor and that the concierge lounge and rooms are moving.   I would love to hear some more firm detail, so the speculation continues....


----------



## OneMoreTry

lisareniff said:
			
		

> AKL Deluxe       381
> OKW Studio      376
> SSR Studio       355
> 
> Two AKL DLX      762
> OKW 1 bdrm     1016
> SSR 1 bdrm        714
> 
> My numbers came from Allears.
> 
> So one AKL deluxe room is similar to the OKW studio and slightly bigger then the SSR studio (~7%).  If they use two AKL rooms for a one bedroom it will not be near the size of OKW and only slightly larger then SSR (~6%).



They're selling too many small units.  I doubt they will build bigger ones.  WDW real estate is too prime.

Haven't you all figured out already that When at WDW size really doesn't matter. It's part of the magic.


----------



## lisareniff

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> They're selling too many small units.  I doubt they will build bigger ones.  WDW real estate is too prime.
> 
> Haven't you all figured out already that When at WDW size really doesn't matter. It's part of the magic.



I agree is isn't like Disney, but there have been muliple reports of an increased occupancy for AKL (and slightly larger villas).  In order to increase the occupancy at all they would need to increase the size ever so slightly to put in a fold out chair.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

There is also the rumor that there will be 2 bathrooms in a 1 bedroom which would take up more space, once again causing the units to be bigger.


----------



## lisareniff

PrincessJasmine08 said:
			
		

> There is also the rumor that there will be 2 bathrooms in a 1 bedroom which would take up more space, once again causing the units to be bigger.




Of course these units could be in the new building and the units in the lodge be a totally different beast.


----------



## DVC Mary

Size doesn't matter to our family of 4--it's all about the view.  We've always stayed in studios.  AKL is my DH favorite resort.  We've stayed on the top floors twice & the 3rd floor once.  We preferred the upper floors.  We like to end our WDW vacations there, 2-4 nights to unwind & spend less time in the parks, but more time in the pool.  AKL is just too far away from the parks.  DH finds AKL to be the most relaxing resort.  I prefer VWL, but AKL is 2nd.  

The concierge & the perks you can pay extra for our wonderful at AKL.  We stayed concierge for 4 nights in '05 & enjoyed doing the family safari at AKL available only to concierge guests.  We went to the park before opening, took a leisurely safari & then had a phenomenal buffet breakfast at Tusker House.  As we finished the park opened & we felt so special to be there early.  The kids loved it.  We also did the evening savannah for adults only where you actually go out on the AKL savannah & then it ended w/ dinner at Jiko w/ wine pairings.  The whole stay at AKL & all the savannahs was a total surprise for my family & especially overworked DH.  I told them the day before to pack up b/c we were moving over there.  It is the only time we stayed concierge & it was fantastic--especially enjoying our favorite South African liqueor every evening called Amarula.  If you like Kahlua or Baileys, you've got to try this stuff.


----------



## BeccaG

DVC Mary said:
			
		

> It is the only time we stayed concierge & it was fantastic--especially enjoying our favorite South African liqueor every evening called Amarula.  If you like Kahlua or Baileys, you've got to try this stuff.



I have a bottle in my fridge right now my friend brought back from a cruise,you're right, it's great!  And if they serve it at AKL/AKV I am even more excited about the new DVC!


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Of course these units could be in the new building and the units in the lodge be a totally different beast.



I had never thought of the possibility of there being different types of rooms in the main building vs. the new building.  I always assumed the only thing that might vary would be views.  That is an interesting thought.


----------



## DonnaL

I called my guide a few days before our scheduled trip to SSR (10/14 thru 10/20) basically to see if we could get in yet to see any models.  She wasn't at her desk when I called, but, returned my call on 10/13 (from HER vacation, no less!!!)  She had called the office to get her voice mails, since she knew the announcement had been made on 10/11 and assumed she would have a lot of calls to return.  She really couldn't give me any info, but, promised to call me as soon as the guides receive any further information.  However, she did tell me the 5th and 6th floor units will PROBABLY start selling shortly after the New Year (whether this means January, February or March is anyone's guess).  At this point, I'm hoping at least the models are done for our mid January trip even if sales haven't begun yet, however, I would doubt they will show models until they actually begin sales.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Ok...just back from a great trip at SSR (got off the plane about 4 hours ago    ...miss it already!).

Anyway, our villa was truly right across from the theatre.  I had to walk by it about 5 times a day...and each and every time, I stopped, and listened...trying to hear sounds of construction or something on the inside, etc.  It was dead in there.  I did not see anyone go in or out the entire time and I never head any sounds coming from inside.  If this is where the new AKV models are going to be, they don't seem to be in a rush to get them done.  And yeah...people definitely thought I was whacked as they saw me "eavesdropping" at the theatre!    

I must have stopped at every DVC stand in the parks to talk about AKV and everyone was willing to talk--I didn't get even one "Gee, we can't talk about that yet."  For the most part, they only reiterated what is already known here, but added some details:

SOME (and only SOME) of the 1 BRs will accommodate 5 and have a second bathroom.  These are not expected to cost more points (points charts not available yet, so this is speculation on the CMs' parts), but these will be a confirmed ressie.  The analogy they made was like a dedicated 2 BR vs. lock-off...same points, but you have to specify which type you want.  That makes sense to me.

As for the second bath, they didn't know if this would be a powder room (just sink and toilet), full bath, 3/4 or what.

As for size, the CMs said that the 1-BRs will be about 2 feet longer in each room (living and bed)...though this may not sound like much, it will definitely add some space.  DH is an engineer and though he did not have his measuring tape with us, he was able to look at the pics of the 5th and 6th floor and estimated that this would add about 70 - 85 sq. feet to each villa.

Pricing and points are still not available, of course, and at least 3 of the CMs I spoke with said that these cannot be made public--by law--until a certain percentage of the construction was complete (not sure how much).  So, I think we are in for a bit of a wait when it comes to getting these answers.    NONE of the CMs would even speculate as to what they thought the points and prices might be.  They were all very excited to talk about the project in general, though.

Sales are predicted to begin in late Jan. - early Feb.

So, that's the news from the home front...


----------



## LUV DVC

One possible reason you did'nt hear any noise at the theater is because the units are being constructed off site and will be shipped to the theater at a later date.  I have found that during the construction process of many new disney projects there seems to be very little activity then major progress seems to occur overnight.  As an architect, this would leed me to think that most of the construction is occuring off site and delivered to the site overnight.  I would guess that if they intend to start selling AKV (first of all, they would'nt need a full size unit mark-up to do so - most people would by on speculation alone) this January or February, the units would already be designed and possibly already constructed.  Most, if not all of Disney's projects are extremely well thought through and a long time in the making.  Just a thought.


----------



## WDWguru

Wow, 3DisneyKids, you've had much better luck than we have. We're still here at BWV and called the DVC number on the in-room phone to inquire what to do to talk to our guide about AKV. Apparently ours now works from home, so they told us to just pop over to the sales center at SSR and we could talk to anyone there.

So we made a special trip and the guy at the desk said basically what we've heard on the internet is all the information out there now (confirmed essentially that this board has all the facts) but that's it. He said we could call our guide and get on her waiting list for information when she is allowed to talk to us about it, but that's it. Not much help at all.


----------



## BitsnBearsMom

We just got back from SSR Saturday also and I have the same info as 3DisneyKids - everyone was excited to talk about it but didn't know anything other then what was being reported here already.  Even had a meeting with our guide and he had the same info we already knew!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

LUV DVC said:
			
		

> One possible reason you did'nt hear any noise at the theater is because the units are being constructed off site and will be shipped to the theater at a later date.  I have found that during the construction process of many new disney projects there seems to be very little activity then major progress seems to occur overnight.  As an architect, this would leed me to think that most of the construction is occuring off site and delivered to the site overnight.  I would guess that if they intend to start selling AKV (first of all, they would'nt need a full size unit mark-up to do so - most people would by on speculation alone) this January or February, the units would already be designed and possibly already constructed.  Most, if not all of Disney's projects are extremely well thought through and a long time in the making.  Just a thought.




This makes total sense...thanks for the info!

And yeah, all of the DVC CMs in Advance Sales (those at the kiosks around the parks) were happy to talk, but said that we here on the DIS knew pretty much everything.  Thpse few details that I posted above were the only new pieces of information...and I don't really think they were that new...some had already been posted.


----------



## lisareniff

3DisneyKids (or anyone that has talked to your guide),
Do you know if DVC is going to take AKL's 5th floor rooms 
(a) only on the Kudo Trail 
(b) on the Kudo and Zebra trails (all deluxe rooms) 
(c) the whole 5th floor (which includes standard rooms)

HTH


----------



## OCDisney

One thing I've not seen discussed yet:

The recent All Star suites were developed simply by remodeling pairs of ajoining rooms.  I expect this will be the pattern for AKV as well.  

This both explains the 5 person occupancy and how they can quickly convert to 1-Bed/2-Bath & 2-Bed/3-Bath configurations without extensive plumbing rework.  I bet the kitchens will be similarly arranged.  Anyone have a All Star suite layout drawing?


----------



## Dean

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> OPricing and points are still not available, of course, and at least 3 of the CMs I spoke with said that these cannot be made public--by law--until a certain percentage of the construction was complete (not sure how much).  So, I think we are in for a bit of a wait when it comes to getting these answers.    NONE of the CMs would even speculate as to what they thought the points and prices might be.  They were all very excited to talk about the project in general, though.


that's not quite accurate.  They can't discuss it until it's registered with FL.  They can't actually sell until they are a certain amount of the way toward having that unit inhabitable.


----------



## Dean

OCDisney said:
			
		

> One thing I've not seen discussed yet:
> 
> The recent All Star suites were developed simply by remodeling pairs of ajoining rooms.  I expect this will be the pattern for AKV as well.
> 
> This both explains the 5 person occupancy and how they can quickly convert to 1-Bed/2-Bath & 2-Bed/3-Bath configurations without extensive plumbing rework.  I bet the kitchens will be similarly arranged.  Anyone have a All Star suite layout drawing?


There is a world of experience in the timeshare world of turning hotels into timeshares.  As a rule, every room has a bath prior to the conversion and this usually is incorporated into the finished unit.  The only reasonable ways to have a 1 BR that sleeps more would be a second pull out, murphy bed or an alcove with bunk beds or the like.  I doubt we'll see a true sleep 5 1 BR unit.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> ....
> SOME (and only SOME) of the 1 BRs will accommodate 5 and have a second bathroom.  These are not expected to cost more points (points charts not available yet, so this is speculation on the CMs' parts), but these will be a confirmed ressie.  The analogy they made was like a dedicated 2 BR vs. lock-off...same points, but you have to specify which type you want.  That makes sense to me.
> 
> ...



That's really interesting.  For me that would definitely be a reason to own at AKV, to ensure getting a 1 bedroom 2 bath.


----------



## lenshanem

> SOME (and only SOME) of the 1 BRs will accommodate 5 and have a second bathroom. These are not expected to cost more points (points charts not available yet, so this is speculation on the CMs' parts), but these will be a confirmed ressie. The analogy they made was like a dedicated 2 BR vs. lock-off...same points, but you have to specify which type you want. That makes sense to me.



Good reason to do an add on so I can book at the 11 month window.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Dean said:
			
		

> that's not quite accurate.  They can't discuss it until it's registered with FL.  They can't actually sell until they are a certain amount of the way toward having that unit inhabitable.



Thanks for clarifying this, Dean!


----------



## starbox

Dean said:
			
		

> The only reasonable ways to have a 1 BR that sleeps more would be a second pull out, murphy bed or an alcove with bunk beds or the like.  I doubt we'll see a true sleep 5 1 BR unit.



I'm betting on a queen bed, a bunk-bed alcove, and a convertible sofa or lounge chair-type configuration.


----------



## lenshanem

Do some of the rooms at AK have bunk beds like at WL?


----------



## DonnaL

I can't see DVC changing the 1 bdrm configuration all that much......I think the bdrm will remain a King with probably a pullout sofa and maybe a pullout loveseat or larger sleeper chair than at All Stars.  If the square footage is larger in the living room even by 10 square feet there would be enough room to fit a loveseat.  I know every family differs, but, personally I can't see a family with older kids (teenagers, young adults) trying to fit 5 in a 1 bdrm.  We had 4 last year (DH, myself, and DS's, one 24 and one 17.....one slept on an inflatable bed and the other on the pullout) and felt like we were crawling over one another.  Small kids......no problem......when our kids were small (we have 3) we all fit into hotel rooms meant for 4, so, I really think DVC will use their data to determine just how many members fall into which category and go from there.  I know I've seen a lot of questions on the boards about MS allowing 5 in a 1 bdrm, so, there may even be two separate categories of 1 bdrms, which would be fine with me, but, don't take away the King in the Master........DH and I stayed in a studio at SSR last week and had a very difficult time adjusting to a Queen since we have a King at home.  I think in the future we'll use the extra points for a 1 bdrm even when it is just the two of us.


----------



## pilferk

starbox said:
			
		

> I'm betting on a queen bed, a bunk-bed alcove, and a convertible sofa or lounge chair-type configuration.



I'm betting on a queen or king bed, pull out sleeper sofa and one of those pull out "chair beds" like they have at the all star family suites.  Then it's just about where everything is actually located physically.


----------



## surfer_ed

pilferk said:
			
		

> From the info I've seen, it sounds like VAKL will have it's own feature pool and some sort of "water play island"...whatever that means...as well as at least one new resturaunt.



I have to say I also think the present AKL pool is a little ho hum.


----------



## disneyaggie

Bumping!


----------



## lenshanem

surfer_ed said:
			
		

> I have to say I also think the present AKL pool is a little ho hum.



Really? I think the AKL pool is quite nice! Love the feeling, slide is a decent size - not too big, not too small and I love the zero depth entry.


----------



## glewis1123

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Really? I think the AKL pool is quite nice! Love the feeling, slide is a decent size - not too big, not too small and I love the zero depth entry.




I do too - it is supposed to resemble a watering hole in a savannah - so I think it fits very well for the AKL


----------



## TAKitty

I agree that AKL has a great pool!  It is one of my favorites.  If you are fair skinned, there is a lot of shade and I like how the hot tubs are "hidden"


----------



## senecabeach

Im hearing the new AK pool will resemble SAB and as much fun.  

Anyone else hear this??


----------



## erikthewise

If you mean it will be a 3-acre complex with multiple themed pools as SAB is, I don't believe this rumor. If you mean it might have some theming similar to SAB but smaller, then maybe...


----------



## jdg345

erikthewise said:
			
		

> If you mean it will be a 3-acre complex with multiple themed pools as SAB is, I don't believe this rumor. If you mean it might have some theming similar to SAB but smaller, then maybe...



Yup ... I understood Disney would never repeat SAB due to the costs involved ...


----------



## KristiKelly

jdg345 said:
			
		

> Yup ... I understood Disney would never repeat SAB due to the costs involved ...



I don't care about the size but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the sand bottom  .


----------



## jdg345

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> I don't care about the size but I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE the sand bottom  .



I'm always afraid I'm going to step on something I don't want to be stepping on ...


----------



## nezy

jdg345 said:
			
		

> I'm always afraid I'm going to step on something I don't want to be stepping on ...


  Hey-Get off my... foot!  

I would like some concierge access as part of the AKV.  If I had to pay the rate difference btwn a room and a concierge room and stay in the AKV I would do that.  Any thoiughts?

Think about it-for DVC it is like free walking advertising..all of us DVC'ers singing the joys of membership over some tasty African liquore-we would be part of the sales team!


----------



## Inkmahm

lenshanem said:
			
		

> Do some of the rooms at AK have bunk beds like at WL?


Yes.  If you've stayed at WL, then you won't be surprised by too many things at AKL. They are very similar.

I think they changed the bunk bed rooms to be a different price than the rooms with two queen beds.  Before that, my husband and I would sometimes get the room with the bunkbeds and never liked it at AKL.  Having two queens gives us a chance to sleep in one and cover the other with our luggage, etc.    The bunk beds were wasted space for us.


----------



## jdg345

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> *Yes.  If you've stayed at WL, then you won't be surprised by too many things at AKL. They are very similar.*
> 
> I think they changed the bunk bed rooms to be a different price than the rooms with two queen beds.  Before that, my husband and I would sometimes get the room with the bunkbeds and never liked it at AKL.  Having two queens gives us a chance to sleep in one and cover the other with our luggage, etc.    The bunk beds were wasted space for us.



That's a good point ... it seems to me like AKV might be an opportunity for those who really like VWL to buy into something that isn't sold out yet.  Of course, VWL has more central access to FW, CR, MK, etc where AKV has access to ... uhm ... hmmm ... 

It'd be nice if there was a tram, like the ones from the Safari, that took you right to AK.  That would be *really great*


----------



## jennz

Just back from a trip to AKL...we were told by a DVC cm that they can't start selling until 70% of the phase they would be selling is completed.

Also heard that they either are (or have) getting 100 new animals for the DVC portion, and that some of the animals are being acclimated to the new area.   

I think that's all we heard that I didn't already find out about here.


----------



## ADP

Hello all,
Just returned and did as much investigating as I could about AKL DVC.  I was told a few interesting facts about the new resort.  The person I spoke with was a very credible source working at the Animal Kingdom.  He's seen some concept art that he assured me no one esle other than DVC Cast Members have seen.  Here were the facts he shared with me.

1. The rooms being renovated on the concierge floors for DVC will get entitlement to the concierge ammenities.  These rooms will have access to the lounge, sunrise safari, etc.  The point values will be the same as in the new building.  The trade-off will be that the rooms being renovated will be smaller than the ones in the new building.  

2.  The new building will have a parking garage located below the building.  This will allow for more of a savannah area at the new building with more rooms getting savannah views.  80% of the rooms will have savannah views.  

3.  The pool at the new building will be a large interactive pool area.  It will feature about 3 slides, water play areas, etc.  He said the new pool area will rival Storm-A-Long Bay and will, of course, be African Themed.  

4.  The rooms in the new building will be larger than rooms located at other DVC resorts.  He said the Grand Villas will hold 15 instead of the usual 12.  Studios will hold 5, etc.  This would make sense from point number 1


----------



## JimVL

ADP said:
			
		

> 1. The rooms being renovated on the concierge floors for DVC will get entitlement to the concierge ammenities.  These rooms will have access to the lounge, sunrise safari, etc.  The point values will be the same as in the new building.  The trade-off will be that the rooms being renovated will be smaller than the ones in the new building.


I'll try to book there just for the sunrise safari.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Did the person mention a timeframe for the release of more information regarding pts and cost?

Regs,

CJM


----------



## zulaya

I am so excited about this information.  I can't wait for reservations to open!


----------



## dianeschlicht

zulaya said:
			
		

> I am so excited about this information.  I can't wait for reservations to open!


Here's another Minnesotan agreeing with that sentiment!


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

Studios to book 5? That doesn't make sense unless they are paired with one bedroom that sleep 4.


----------



## ADP

U2FanHfx said:
			
		

> Did the person mention a timeframe for the release of more information regarding pts and cost?
> 
> Regs,
> 
> CJM



Yes...
One item of importance about the information of the new resort.  DVC is currently not allowed by law to discuss the new resort over the phone except for residence in Florida and California or people visiting those states.  DVC is working on clearing this up so they can discuss it, but have a few more legal barriers to clear before they can start discussing the details.  If you call them from another state they will tell you they are not sure of anything and leave it at that, or tell you they are not allowed to discuss the new resort details, pts, cost, availability etc.  

Most of what he told me about pts and cost were speculative.  He said that his best *guess* on being able to purchase pts would be 2nd or 3rd quarter of 2007 the way things are moving along currently.  

He did mention one *fact* for sure.  Current DVC members would have the first chance to purchase points before they are released to the public.  

As for per point cost the current promotion for SSR is $101 per point minus a $15 doller per point off incentive, $86 per point.  His *speculation* was that the points will go up for the new AKL DVC with some kind of incentive for current DVC members.  His guess was $92 or $93 per point plus some sort of tangible incentive.  He mentioned 1 free adult AP or a nice gift like the beach bags.

I also asked him about the pool situation for DVC members and the general hotel guest staying at AKL.  Will the regular hotel guests get to use the new DVC pool at the new building.  He said he was not sure; however, he thought that DVC members would be able to use both pools (new pool area plus the Azuma pool at AKL).  Regular AKL guests would only be able to use the Azuma pool and not the new pool area at the new building.  I asked him about pool hopping to the Azuma pool from other DVC resorts, if that would open up and he said he was not sure, but did not think so.  

Hope this helps.  I'm trying to differentiate the facts versus his speculation.  You know how speculation goes.  He seemed very sure about his facts and told me more than once that he was certain.


----------



## lisareniff

ADP,  Thanks for the new info!

I love the undergound parking idea   

3 slides at the pool and water play area, another   


I'm still waiting to figure out what exactly is happening to the 5th and 6th floors of the lodge....   concierge service does sound nice!


----------



## jennz

Piggy-backing on that, the DVC guy we talked to said that he was sure DVC members would be able to purchase before non-members, he said 1 - 2 months before and an incentive would be offered.


----------



## ADP

doubletrouble_vb said:
			
		

> Studios to book 5? That doesn't make sense unless they are paired with one bedroom that sleep 4.



It might be a situation where they will be putting 2 queen beds in a studio and have space for a roll-away which would need to be requested by the guests occupying the room.


----------



## PrincessJasmine08

Thanks for taking time to do some research while on vacation.  It's exciting to hear all the possible details.  The pool sounds like it is going to be fantastic.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Thanks again for this info!  It is all so exciting and I cannot wait to book!    

Just a note to all...remember that "rivaling" SAB does not mean it will be at all similar to SAB...just that they intend this pool to be part of the reason people book here (like many choose BCV in order to have access to SAB).  As many have stated, Disney has said that they will not do another SAB-type pool due to cost...but they could certainly to a very exciting pool that would entice people to that resort...and the pool might as popular as SAB without being anything like it.  Hope this makes sense.

FWIW, as I posted a few pages back...yes, the DVC CM that I spoke with also said the same info...larger villas, 1 BRs sleeping 5, and so on.  (Though this is the first I have heard of Studios sleeping 5).  I was also told that current members would have advance purchase priority and that there would be a pre-sale incentive.  

As far as having access to Concierge lounge....sign me up!


----------



## Simba's Mom

ADP said:
			
		

> Hello all,
> Just returned and did as much investigating as I could about AKL DVC.  I was told a few interesting facts about the new resort.  The person I spoke with was a very credible source working at the Animal Kingdom.  He's seen some concept art that he assured me no one esle other than DVC Cast Members have seen.  Here were the facts he shared with me.
> 
> 1. The rooms being renovated on the concierge floors for DVC will get entitlement to the concierge ammenities.  These rooms will have access to the lounge, sunrise safari, etc.  The point values will be the same as in the new building.  The trade-off will be that the rooms being renovated will be smaller than the ones in the new building.


For someone traveling solo, it sounds like these rooms on the concierge floors would be perfect for treating this as a destination resort (or spending a little time in AK also).  Take the sunrise safari, lounge in the concierge lounge, do some resort activities, watch animals.  Ah, yes-the wheels are turning now!


----------



## lenshanem

> 3. The pool at the new building will be a large interactive pool area. It will feature about 3 slides, water play areas, etc. He said the new pool area will rival Storm-A-Long Bay and will, of course, be African Themed.



I'm there!


----------



## thirtycats

ADP said:
			
		

> Yes...
> As for per point cost the current promotion for SSR is $101 per point minus a $15 doller per point off incentive, $86 per point.  His *speculation* was that the points will go up for the new AKL DVC with some kind of incentive for current DVC members.  His guess was $92 or $93 per point plus some sort of tangible incentive.  He mentioned 1 free adult AP or a nice gift like the beach bags.
> 
> I .



Maybe it's just me, but I think there's a big difference between a free AP and some beach bags.  So, I'm hoping it is the AP.

Unless the beach bags perhaps are magical?  Like Mary Poppins little handbag???  

Seriously, I am so excited about this.   I hope the points come on sale soon!

We want to go to WDW fall 2007 and have only 20 more points available.  : (

I guess we might be paying cash for that trip.


----------



## diznyfanatic

ADP said:
			
		

> Yes...
> One item of importance about the information of the new resort.  DVC is currently not allowed by law to discuss the new resort over the phone except for residence in Florida and California or people visiting those states.  DVC is working on clearing this up so they can discuss it, but have a few more legal barriers to clear before they can start discussing the details.  If you call them from another state they will tell you they are not sure of anything and leave it at that, or tell you they are not allowed to discuss the new resort details, pts, cost, availability etc.
> 
> Most of what he told me about pts and cost were speculative.  He said that his best *guess* on being able to purchase pts would be 2nd or 3rd quarter of 2007 the way things are moving along currently.
> 
> He did mention one *fact* for sure.  Current DVC members would have the first chance to purchase points before they are released to the public.
> 
> As for per point cost the current promotion for SSR is $101 per point minus a $15 doller per point off incentive, $86 per point.  His *speculation* was that the points will go up for the new AKL DVC with some kind of incentive for current DVC members.  His guess was $92 or $93 per point plus some sort of tangible incentive.  He mentioned 1 free adult AP or a nice gift like the beach bags.
> 
> I also asked him about the pool situation for DVC members and the general hotel guest staying at AKL.  Will the regular hotel guests get to use the new DVC pool at the new building.  He said he was not sure; however, he thought that DVC members would be able to use both pools (new pool area plus the Azuma pool at AKL).  Regular AKL guests would only be able to use the Azuma pool and not the new pool area at the new building.  I asked him about pool hopping to the Azuma pool from other DVC resorts, if that would open up and he said he was not sure, but did not think so.
> 
> Hope this helps.  I'm trying to differentiate the facts versus his speculation.  You know how speculation goes.  He seemed very sure about his facts and told me more than once that he was certain.



We also just returned and met with our Guide to discuss AKV.  Most of what they said coincides with this information with one major difference.  They did not think the pool area would be anything like another SAB due to the cost and they didn't mention underground parking, but then we never thought to ask that question either.

I still remain somewhat confused about the occupancy and size questions, although our Guide was certain that at least the 1 bedrooms would now accomodate five and would be larger because of the addition of a second bathroom.

They felt strongly the 2 bedrooms would accomodate nine but wasn't sure about the Grand Villas occupancy.

They *guessed* points might be availabe for purchase possibly as soon as  Jan-Feb, and felt strongly it would be within the first quarter and that members would be notified first.

They also *guessed* there would be a slight increase per point and their best *guess* would be $1.00 -$2.00 more per point than SSR.  They felt it wouldn't be much higher than that as DVC knew they would have to take into consideration that AKV was more remote than the other on site DVC locations. 

They *guessed* that the points would be structured similiar to BWV offering different categories.  Possibly Standard, Savannah and Concierge point levels, but that the vast majority of the DVC rooms would have a Savannah view.

They weren't sure when any models would be ready to tour but did confirm that the Theater at SSR would have models.  I peeked into the windows that were'nt blacked out on the side and it sure doesn't look like much as been done yet, although obviously I couldn't see much.

They said that AKV would be unlike any existing DVC and confirmed that the new addition would have it's own check in, facilities and dining and that the artist rendering which was posted here, is in fact what was presented to them.  

The Savannah is being expanded to accomdate DVC.

They also hinted that this was the new wave of DVC based on research conducted and there are lots more exciting plans ahead for DVC.

We also had an interesting conversation with an AKL Concierge CM while we were at the AKL DVC desk.  She confirmed that the current 5th & 6th Concierge floors are being converted to DVC but was unsure if DVC was acquiring ALL of the Concierge rooms or just most of them.

Our Guide definitely had the most information and despite dozens of attempts to try to find out more from other various DVC Guides and CMs we encountered, most knew less than what has already been posted here.


----------



## erikthewise

It would be great if the suites in the new building were somewhat larger than recent construction (BCV, SSR). On the other hand it seems likely that the remodeled suites will be somewhat smaller than recent construction. The current non-deluxe rooms are listed at 344 sq ft, which I believe is smaller than any existing DVC studio, and two of them would be smaller than any existing 1BR.

The good news is that they may consider concierge as compensation for the smaller rooms and not charge (much) extra for it!


----------



## vascubaguy

lisareniff said:
			
		

> ADP,  Thanks for the new info!
> 
> I love the undergound parking idea
> ... snip ...



Is underground parking in that area of Florida even feasible? I know FL has quite a few underwater cave systems that supply much of the states water... if it's in that area, that would be a lot of limestone to blast thru... I'd imagine with available land in that area there will simply be black top parking...    But who knows, most everything in this thread is speculation at this point.


----------



## OneMoreTry

If VAKL are bigger (or offer access to concierge services) with a great pool and savannah view they're going to HAVE to require more points per night or it'll be tough to get a reservation at 7 months.


----------



## diznyfanatic

Oh and I forgot to add that they *speculated* that AKV *might* possibly have a different expiration date than SSR which _might_ be 2057 to provide an entire 50 year contract from when the first phase is opened.

I thought this made sense when you consider it with their other comment, that if indeed AKV is the "first" of a new type of DVC that are being planned, it would start a new set of expiration dates.

It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.


----------



## vascubaguy

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot to add that they *speculated* that AKV *might* possibly have a different expiration date than SSR which _might_ be 2057 to provide an entire 50 year contract from when the first phase is opened.
> 
> I thought this made sense when you consider it with their other comment, that if indeed AKV is the "first" of a new type of DVC that are being planned, it would start a new set of expiration dates.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.



Ooo... i wonder if the "new type" of DVC are ones that members want!!! If so... here comes CV, CA DVC, HI DVC... lets start the request for DVCs at ALL the Disney parks around the world!


----------



## Dis-best

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot to add that they *speculated* that AKV *might* possibly have a different expiration date than SSR which _might_ be 2057 to provide an entire 50 year contract from when the first phase is opened.
> 
> I thought this made sense when you consider it with their other comment, that if indeed AKV is the "first" of a new type of DVC that are being planned, it would start a new set of expiration dates.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.



The more I hear about AKV the more I like it. It sounds like DVC got this one right. 

I was wondering if anyone was planning on selling their current DVC to purchase an interest in AKV? 

We are considering selling SSR and moving up to AKV.


----------



## lisareniff

erikthewise said:
			
		

> It would be great if the suites in the new building were somewhat larger than recent construction (BCV, SSR). On the other hand it seems likely that the remodeled suites will be somewhat smaller than recent construction. The current non-deluxe rooms are listed at 344 sq ft, which I believe is smaller than any existing DVC studio, and two of them would be smaller than any existing 1BR.
> 
> The good news is that they may consider concierge as compensation for the smaller rooms and not charge (much) extra for it!



Most of the rooms on the 5th and 6th floors are deluxe room that are 381 sq ft (source: allears).  They actually are larger then the SSR and OKW studios, if you trust the numbers.


AKL Deluxe 381 (Std. 344) sq.ft.
SSR Studio 355
OKW Studio 376

If they take two AKL deluxe rooms to make a one bedroom it is still larger then a SSR one bedroom but smaller then OKW.

Two AKL DLX 762 sq.ft.
SSR 1 bdrm 714
OKW 1 bdrm 1016

Not sure how (or if) they would convert them to 1 and 2 bedrooms villas but the square footage is there.


----------



## Slakk

Dis-best said:
			
		

> The more I hear about AKV the more I like it. It sounds like DVC got this one right.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was planning on selling their current DVC to purchase an interest in AKV?
> 
> We are considering selling SSR and moving up to AKV.



I just faxed the paperwork to sell 160 points to get ready to buy AKV.  I have always loved AKV, in fact my hesitation in buying into DVC was losing AKL.

Now I get both.


----------



## OneMoreTry

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Ooo... i wonder if the "new type" of DVC are ones that members want!!! If so... here comes CV, CA DVC, HI DVC... lets start the request for DVCs at ALL the Disney parks around the world!




This thread has turned into a DVC love-fest.    

I can't imagine my 300 points will go far at this nirvana.  I'll just have to wait until I die and go to heaven, which will be before 2057 I'm sure.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> For someone traveling solo, it sounds like these rooms on the concierge floors would be perfect for treating this as a destination resort (or spending a little time in AK also).  Take the sunrise safari, lounge in the concierge lounge, do some resort activities, watch animals.  Ah, yes-the wheels are turning now!



Don't forget about the sunset safari. We did that one while staying at AKL concierge in 2004 and it was just wonderful. It was the best money I have ever spent on a vacation! Well, unless you count buying DVC!


----------



## senecabeach

> The more I hear about AKV the more I like it. It sounds like DVC got this one right.
> I was wondering if anyone was planning on selling their current DVC to purchase an interest in AKV?



I do love the AK and the resort is just beautiful  
BUT.... No AK for me.  I'm looking forward to having SAB all to myself


----------



## Simba's Mom

CoolDisneyCat said:
			
		

> Don't forget about the sunset safari. We did that one while staying at AKL concierge in 2004 and it was just wonderful. It was the best money I have ever spent on a vacation! Well, unless you count buying DVC!


Thanks, I didn't know about the sunset safari.  Is it possible to do both the sunrise and sunset safaris?  AK is my favorite park, so I couldn't get too much.  However, if there's an additional cost, that might make it all too much for me!


----------



## jennz

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Is underground parking in that area of Florida even feasible? I know FL has quite a few underwater cave systems that supply much of the states water... if it's in that area, that would be a lot of limestone to blast thru... I'd imagine with available land in that area there will simply be black top parking...    But who knows, most everything in this thread is speculation at this point.



I would guess that "underground" means "Disney underground"...ie really the 1st floor.  That's the way the sav rooms are now, the first floor doesn't have rooms on it; they told us that at check-in, said it would be too hard to see the animals.   FWIW


----------



## vascubaguy

Dis-best said:
			
		

> The more I hear about AKV the more I like it. It sounds like DVC got this one right.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone was planning on selling their current DVC to purchase an interest in AKV?
> 
> We are considering selling SSR and moving up to AKV.



Don't worry, by the time it comes to be folks will find a million things wrong with it and bash it left and right... all the "haters" will have a new target!

I am actually selling my OKW contract now (seller just passed ROFR) to free up some $$$ that will be used toward an AKV add-on. If I really like AKV and the price/points aren't too bad, I might do 2 small add-ons at AKV and then sell my SSR contract too... but we'll see.


----------



## spiceycat

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Don't worry, by the time it comes to be folks will find a million things wrong with it and bash it left and right... all the "haters" will have a new target!
> 
> I am actually selling my OKW contract now (seller just passed ROFR) to free up some $$$ that will be used toward an AKV add-on. If I really like AKV and the price/points aren't too bad, I might do 2 small add-ons at AKV and then sell my SSR contract too... but we'll see.



you are selling OKW.... oh that is horrible!!!  

I definitely agree with your first comment. - let's see it is too far from the parking lot,etc...


----------



## LisaS

Simba's Mom said:
			
		

> Thanks, I didn't know about the sunset safari.  Is it possible to do both the sunrise and sunset safaris?  AK is my favorite park, so I couldn't get too much.  However, if there's an additional cost, that might make it all too much for me!


According to allearsnet, the prices for the Sunrise Safari are $55/adult, $27.50/child (3-9).  The prices for the Sunset Safari are $150/adult, $75/child ages 8-9 (they don't allow kids under 8 on the Sunset Safari).  The Sunrise Safari is at AK and includes breakfast. The Sunset Safari is at the Lodge and includes a special dinner at Jiko. 

I would love to try both of these but since we've never stayed CL, it's never been an option. So I hope these rumors are true that DVC'ers staying in the main lodge villas will be able to sign up for these!


----------



## U2FanHfx

No selling of current contracts here!  Just add it on baby!   

That is...with the better half's (wife) permission 

We have been waiting for the announcements for months and are really happy that we can own at both SSR and AKV.  We find SSR is getting more beautiful by the day and will continue to do so.  I agree though, it might just seem that way now that the 'haters' will have a new target   .  There are already enough complaints that people have about AKL alone (distance from parks, lighting) that I'm sure will just carry over.  

Like another poster said about SSR, "nothing you want to see here, just keep moving along" 

Regs,

CJM


----------



## diznyfanatic

No current plans to sell either BUT that may depend on how attractive the AKV member incentives are!    

U2FanHfx  - Love the AKV logo!!!  Mind if I save it to use too?


----------



## erikthewise

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Most of the rooms on the 5th and 6th floors are deluxe room that are 381 sq ft (source: allears).  They actually are larger then the SSR and OKW studios, if you trust the numbers.
> 
> 
> AKL Deluxe 381 (Std. 344) sq.ft.
> SSR Studio 355
> OKW Studio 376
> 
> If they take two AKL deluxe rooms to make a one bedroom it is still larger then a SSR one bedroom but smaller then OKW.
> 
> Two AKL DLX 762 sq.ft.
> SSR 1 bdrm 714
> OKW 1 bdrm 1016
> 
> Not sure how (or if) they would convert them to 1 and 2 bedrooms villas but the square footage is there.



Yep those are the numbers I had in mind. I'm not an expert but we stayed on the fifth floor on the Ostrich trail (the part that will be closest to the new DVC building). I assure you our room was not a deluxe and I doubt any of the rooms on the Ostrich trail are. I suspect most of the fifth floor rooms are not deluxe. Maybe you are right that the converted ones will all end up as studios.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Hey diznyfanatic and everyone else for that matter, go right ahead and use the AKV logo in my Sig.  I did it up last night as I felt it made it more 'real' to me 

I think I may need help!  At least that's what my wife says.


----------



## ADP

diznyfanatic said:
			
		

> Oh and I forgot to add that they *speculated* that AKV *might* possibly have a different expiration date than SSR which _might_ be 2057 to provide an entire 50 year contract from when the first phase is opened.
> 
> I thought this made sense when you consider it with their other comment, that if indeed AKV is the "first" of a new type of DVC that are being planned, it would start a new set of expiration dates.
> 
> It will be interesting to see how this all plays out.



Oh yes.  I was told the same thing.  The expiration would be 2057.


----------



## diznyfanatic

U2FanHfx - Cool!  Thanks very much!   I think we all could use some help with our Disney addiction!


----------



## lisareniff

erikthewise said:
			
		

> I assure you our room was not a deluxe and I doubt any of the rooms on the Ostrich trail are. I suspect most of the fifth floor rooms are not deluxe. Maybe you are right that the converted ones will all end up as studios.



The ostrich and Giraffe trails do not have deluxe rooms on the fifth floor (and most likely the lobby rooms) adding another question in the DVC coversion of rooms.  Compared to the Kudu and Zebra trails there are not very many rooms that are standard rooms on the 5th floor.  I just counted the room numbers on the map (no clue how accurate this is) and there would be 82 ? standard rooms and 298 ? deluxe rooms and suites on the 5th floor.  Again this is probably not a good way to determine the number of rooms but there are only 4 building segments of the standard rooms vs 14 segment with deluxe rooms.  Allears has about 264 deluxe rooms on the 5th floor plus some suites.  Anyway... my point in all that is...  there are a lot of deluxe rooms and a few standard that DVC may convert to something.....  and I'm dying to know what.


----------



## vascubaguy

spiceycat said:
			
		

> you are selling OKW.... oh that is horrible!!!



I guess it would sound better if I said, "I'm allowing a new member to discover the secret by starting with a small contract at OKW just like I did!"   

Besides, I know that if I really wanted to go back and visit my 1st home that I'd be able to with 7 months notice...


----------



## vascubaguy

U2FanHfx said:
			
		

> Hey diznyfanatic and everyone else for that matter, go right ahead and use the AKV logo in my Sig.  I did it up last night as I felt it made it more 'real' to me
> 
> I think I may need help!  At least that's what my wife says.



Just wanted to say, nice siggie pic of the AKV... it was on my radar to create something similar and add it to the list of other icons, but I was holding off to see the "official" colors that are put to it on the DVC website.     Maybe they'll just follow your lead and not reinvent the wheel.


----------



## U2FanHfx

Maybe I'll get a discount off my points purchase!   

The color actually comes from the picture.  The tower/staircase to be exact.  I saved the PSD file for exactly that reason.  Once they get the site up...new gradient and done  

It was hard to find a 'black and white' version of the DVC logo.  I eventually found one on the members guide.  (I know NERD) 

Regs,

CJM


----------



## pilferk

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Is underground parking in that area of Florida even feasible? I know FL has quite a few underwater cave systems that supply much of the states water... if it's in that area, that would be a lot of limestone to blast thru... I'd imagine with available land in that area there will simply be black top parking...    But who knows, most everything in this thread is speculation at this point.



Yeah, a lot of that whole area has a pretty low (high???...close to the surface) water table from what I'm remembering.  I mean, we all know that a lot of the land WDW is set on was previously swampland.....but with modern engineering...who knows.  It does sound like a good idea.


----------



## pilferk

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> If VAKL are bigger (or offer access to concierge services) with a great pool and savannah view they're going to HAVE to require more points per night or it'll be tough to get a reservation at 7 months.




Mmmmm, I don't know.  Those are great benefits, to be sure, but they have to provide some great benefits to offset the one detriment to the resort...it's relativel remoteness from most of the rest of WDW.

I think they're those benefits offer a good balance, but I'm not sure they tip it SOO much that they'll drive demand throught the roof.

Not to mention the size of the resort will help out some.


----------



## FutureSailor

I have read through this thread but am still confused about Disney's propsed timeline.  Does anyone have a sense of when DVC will start selling?  How long do you think they will make AKL available only to current members?  What kind of members-only incentives would you expect, maybe based on what Disney did with SSR?


----------



## CarolA

I am in the  I "might" sell group.

I do plan to do an add on at VAKL.   What to sell is a different matter.....It may have to be SSR.   I can afford the add on without selling, but I don't NEED any more points....


----------



## Inkmahm

JimVL said:
			
		

> I'll try to book there just for the sunrise safari.


Exactly.  I booked one night in early December at concierge rate just so we could do sunrise safari the next morning before we leave on our Disney cruise.  I can't wait for that to be an option for DVC owners!


----------



## Inkmahm

jennz said:
			
		

> I would guess that "underground" means "Disney underground"...ie really the 1st floor.  That's the way the sav rooms are now, the first floor doesn't have rooms on it; they told us that at check-in, said it would be too hard to see the animals.   FWIW


There are actually animals on the first floor (ground floor).  The pigs, for one.


----------



## CarolA

Disney won't put rooms on the first floor to prevent guests from wandering out to visit the animals up close......  I think "views" is just an excuse.


----------



## Sammie

vascubaguy said:
			
		

> Is underground parking in that area of Florida even feasible? I know FL has quite a few underwater cave systems that supply much of the states water... if it's in that area, that would be a lot of limestone to blast thru... I'd imagine with available land in that area there will simply be black top parking...    But who knows, most everything in this thread is speculation at this point.



There is an underground parking garage at MGM for cast so yes they can build one.

As to the pool rivaling SAB, will have to see that to believe it. Also I can't imagine them keeping the resort guests out of the DVC pool, they won't keep out pool hoppers, I don't see them keeping out paying guests.

As to concierge access, that should be interesting to watch develop also. Since they are moving the lodge concierge to another floor.


----------



## spiceycat

FutureSailor said:
			
		

> I have read through this thread but am still confused about Disney's propsed timeline.  Does anyone have a sense of when DVC will start selling?  How long do you think they will make AKL available only to current members?  What kind of members-only incentives would you expect, maybe based on what Disney did with SSR?



I got told March.

but if they have to wait until the DVC building is half finished - well it will be longer. but knowing Disney - they will probably have 2 contracts one on the current building and another one of the building yet to be build.


----------



## jennz

spiceycat said:
			
		

> I got told March.
> 
> but if they have to wait until the DVC building is half finished - well it will be longer. but knowing Disney - they will probably have 2 contracts one on the current building and another one of the building yet to be build.



They do or something like that, the guy said that's why they sell in Phases.  See how smart you are!!


----------



## Stitch 03

So when should I plan my trip to WDW? I want to take advantage of pre-sale period to DVC owners and take advantage of any incentives. However, since DVC cannot sell in my area. I need to plan to be down there so that I can purchase my add-on.

Opinion please: You want to add-on at AKL once points become available, but need to be in WDW to make the purchase. You also need to consider booking your trip within the next month or so. When would you go?

Maybe I should just scrap WDW next year. It is easier for me to get to Disneyland last minute and I can do an add-on there.


----------



## 3DisneyKids

Once they announce sales, you should not need to be in Florida to purchase.  There are only a few locations where DVC cannot sell to you (and I do not know what those are...I am sure someone here does), but once sales are going, you shouldn't have a problem.

Speculation around here is that sales will begin in Feb. of 2007 or around that time.  Again, this is speculation.


----------



## nevertez

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Once they announce sales, you should not need to be in Florida to purchase.  There are only a few locations where DVC cannot sell to you (and I do not know what those are...I am sure someone here does), but once sales are going, you shouldn't have a problem.
> 
> Speculation around here is that sales will begin in Feb. of 2007 or around that time.  Again, this is speculation.



Feb 2007 makes a lot of sense preping everyone to do something positive with their tax return, the DVC locations set up in the park have something exciting to talk about while families are on their spring/february breaks but a previous post did state that "70% of the first phase" has to be completed by state law. 

Is this 70% thing really true?

If that is the case then 70% of the 10 month projection of phase 1 (7 months) would make it available for sell in May.

Whenever it will be I am very excited!!!!


----------



## MrShiny

What do you mean by "complete"?  We bought SSR in February 2004, and it wasn't open to anyone until May.


----------



## vascubaguy

nevertez said:
			
		

> Feb 2007 makes a lot of sense preping everyone to do something positive with their tax return, the DVC locations set up in the park have something exciting to talk about while families are on their spring/february breaks but a previous post did state that "70% of the first phase" has to be completed by state law.
> 
> Is this 70% thing really true?
> 
> If that is the case then 70% of the 10 month projection of phase 1 (7 months) would make it available for sell in May.
> 
> Whenever it will be I am very excited!!!!



I believe the 70% thing is true, but it's of the "phase" which could be anything. Most likely the first "phase" will be the conversion of the floors at AKL. Now the second phase.. I'm not sure how they could break that up for 1 building unless the wings will be in phases...


----------



## KristiKelly

MrShiny said:
			
		

> What do you mean by "complete"?  We bought SSR in February 2004, and it wasn't open to anyone until May.



When we bought SSR in July 2004 we were offered "developer's points", a one time allotment.  Seems like the phase we purhcased wasn't complete so we were given these to be used anywhere EXCEPT SSR.  I wonder if they will offer these.


----------



## KristiKelly

Oops, double post.


----------



## spiceycat

KristiKelly said:
			
		

> When we bought SSR in July 2004 we were offered "developer's points", a one time allotment.  Seems like the phase we purhcased wasn't complete so we were given these to be used anywhere EXCEPT SSR.  I wonder if they will offer these.



no likely seem the first part of AKL will be almost complete.

I have heard March from several people. So I would plan the trip for April or may.


----------



## MILLZ

Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It


----------



## salmoneous

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It


 
VAKL, like all resorts, won't be for everybody. Some people value granite countertops. Some people find animals magical - stinky or not.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

It's okay for someone to not like a DVC resort.  That's why they have more than one.  Each is themed a bit differently so the whole program appeals to the masses.


----------



## Tigger031266

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It



Well lets see, it could be that most of the other DVC resorts are pretty much the same (not that they are all not great) and AKL is different in theming, food and has animals!!  Sometimes a little variety is fun.  I love animals, I think it will be awsome to wake up and watch them.  

The pool will be great, the restaurants are new and different, the lobby is neat.  Did you every watch the animals at night with night vision?  I am just thrilled!  I am so glad they diod not sellect eagle pines.  CCR would have been very different and cool as well but I bet that happens too.


----------



## calypso*a*go-go

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> So when should I plan my trip to WDW? I want to take advantage of pre-sale period to DVC owners and take advantage of any incentives. However, since DVC cannot sell in my area. I need to plan to be down there so that I can purchase my add-on.



DVC is registered to sell SSR in WA now, so maybe they will do the same thing for AKV...perhaps your next purchase could be done there.


----------



## diznyfanatic

We have small grandchildren in our family and we loved our stay at AKL so much with all the very unique, educational and fun children's activities offered, the incredible theming, and of course waking up each morning and watching the Savannah come to life from our balcony.  Also, our favorite on site restaurant, Boma, is located there.

For us, the new AKV could be a destination all by itself with everything that appears to be in the works there making it unlike any other DVC so far, so even without small children, we would be hooked.


----------



## Stitch 03

I'm actually in Vancouver, BC and DVC has never been able to sell here. The only province in Canada that they can sell in is Ontario. 

Oh, well. I'm just really anxious to be able to get my hands on some AKLV points. The AKL may very well be my favorite resort on property. Though I have to admit there are some questions:

1) Will the 11 month booking window be necessary? Considering that 80% of the rooms will be savannah view, and the overall size of the resort, getting a savannah room at 7 months may not be a problem.

2) How popular will this resort actually be. I know that there are some huge AKL fans (of which I am one), but there is also a large number of people who do not like it. I have always heard rumblings of how Disney has a hard time filling this resort. Though the AKLV will be popular, will it be to the point that is as difficult to get a room there as it is at say the BCV. 

Huge plusses:

- Expanded savannah
- 80% savannah rooms
- Concierge
- New facilities (pool, check-in, restaurant)

In order for AKLV to be a big hit (sales wise) I think they need to have guaranteed savannah view rooms and guaranteed concierge rooms. If not, I no longer understand the need to have AKLV as a home resort (though I will still probably add-on anyways). Without guaranteed views though, I could pass on the AKLV and hold out for the Disneyland DVC (now that is a resort where 11 month window could be very valuable).


----------



## Stitch 03

BTW, I was in WDW in October and spoke to a guide who was very helpful.

I also spoke to some of the DVC reps at the kiosks. Some were talkative and some were not,

One though, told me not to bother with AKLV. Said it will cost more and the point requirements will be higher. I have never encountered one of the reps who was a argumentative as he was. The dixie dust was definitely not being shared that day.


----------



## Chuck S

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> One though, told me not to bother with AKLV. Said it will cost more and the point requirements will be higher. I have never encountered one of the reps who was a argumentative as he was. The dixie dust was definitely not being shared that day.


 
The CMs point about the number of points required and the initial sales price, of course, is all speculative at this time. But I think it is a safe bet that the point requirement will be on the high side, an there will be a sales price increase...though not as much as for a monorail resort like CRV would have been. 

I imagine that some costs of animal care would be included in the dues as animal viewing is an "amenity" of AKL/AKV.


----------



## erikthewise

This will be interesting....
Those who want to buy will be hoping for lower points per night.
Those who want to get in at 7 months will be hoping for higher points per night, to keep the demand down!

Me? I just hope it brings down the price on BCV resales. Not holding my breath though.


----------



## LisaS

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It


I just wanted to comment that I've stayed at AKL four times and never noticed any smell coming from either the animals or the savannahs. I have no idea what happened during your stay, but it's the first report I've ever read about any bad smell at the resort. I've watched the groundskeepers at work and they do an excellent job keeping those savannahs clean.

As to why someone would choose to stay at AKL/AKV, it is a combination of things. First of all, stepping out on my balcony at AKL and seeing giraffes, zebras, wildebeests, ostriches, "tommies", etc. wandering the grounds, some of them within 50 feet of where I'm standing and with the AKL's architecture as the backdrop makes me feel like I'm in Africa. I'm not aware of anywhere else outside of Africa itself where you could have this kind of experience. I really enjoy watching how the animals interact out on the savannahs. (The zebras and the wildebeests have a kind of Capulets and Montagues thing going on out on their savannah.)  It's just wonderful to sit out on the balcony around 10pm with a glass of wine and watch the giraffes in the "moonlight".

Second, it's the resort as a whole: the lobby area is stunning, the CMs from Africa are friendly and helpful and such wonderful ambassadors for their home countries, and Boma and Jiko are two of our favorite restaurants in all of WDW. I also like the pool and way the hot tubs are secluded, again making you feel like you've traveled to some distant part of Africa to have a soathing soak. The pool bar makes a great Mai Tai, too!

I agree with others who have said that AKL is a destination in and of itself so I assume AKV will feel the same. Everything else in WDW is easily accessible by bus and since the buses are not shared with any other resort, it doesn't seem to take long to get where you want to go. And after a hectic day in the parks, coming back to the peace and quiet of AKL is wonderfully relaxing.

The only drawback to AKL has been that if you like to go for a stroll after dinner, it's not really possible to do that. Unlike BWV where you can walk around the lake in the evening, there aren't any walking paths around AKL. That's the only thing it lacks to make it absolutely perfect for us. I'm hoping that when they construct the new AKV building, they make some provision for that. At a minimum, I guess we'll be able to walk between AKL and AKV.

As others have said, it's not for everybody. But if you're an animal lover, it's hard to imagine a more magical place to stay!


----------



## spiceycat

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> In order for AKLV to be a big hit (sales wise) I think they need to have guaranteed savannah view rooms and guaranteed concierge rooms. If not, I no longer understand the need to have AKLV as a home resort (though I will still probably add-on anyways). Without guaranteed views though, I could pass on the AKLV and hold out for the Disneyland DVC (now that is a resort where 11 month window could be very valuable).



does not matter - AKLV will be sold. I won't count on 80% savannah rooms that figure seems high to me - now the hotels conversion could definitlely be that - but the new building don't know.

dvc say that never again would they do a guaranteed view - the only DVC resort that has separate views is BWV.

they didn't with VWL or BCV - so I don't see a guaranteed view being offered at AKLV.

just hope that Doc is one of the first visitors and brings back one of those nice maps - so everyone else hears knows what to ask for on their reservations.


----------



## bluslag

I just think everyone is different in what they are looking for in a vacation. We stayed 1 night at AKL before going to BWV's and enjoyed it. It was a fun experience but we live up north where everything is dark all winter long and when we go south for vacation we want to see the light. I can't say we won't ever go there again but it gets harder than ever to decide because we love everywhere we stay. I can see AKL selling out fast but will they sell it before SSR sells out.


----------



## ADP

spiceycat said:
			
		

> does not matter - AKLV will be sold. I won't count on 80% savannah rooms that figure seems high to me - now the hotels conversion could definitlely be that - but the new building don't know.
> 
> dvc say that never again would they do a guaranteed view - the only DVC resort that has separate views is BWV.
> 
> they didn't with VWL or BCV - so I don't see a guaranteed view being offered at AKLV.
> 
> just hope that Doc is one of the first visitors and brings back one of those nice maps - so everyone else hears knows what to ask for on their reservations.



Why do you think 80% of rooms being Savannah view is too high?  If they build the parking underneath the hotel like some of the DVC Reps have said I could see it being very possible.


----------



## spiceycat

this is being build like a hotel - so you will have the savannah side on side of the resort - not sure what the side of the hotel will see. I can almost guaranteed that will be more than 20% of the rooms.


----------



## CarolA

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It




 

Here are few clues...

1.  It's more peaceful at AKL 
2.  STOP and look around, if you can do AK in half a day you are doing the RACE between attraction
3.  Every word in your post does NOT have to be captitlized.  It's very hard to read that way.

If you don't like AK that's fine.  That's the nice thing about Disney.  Look at it this way VAKL will now be the new "hated" resort moving SSR out of the position it has held since opening....  (I see you have started trashing VAKL already... beating the rush?)


----------



## KristiKelly

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice *Im Just Confused *Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It



I'm confused by the lack of punctuation and all words starting w/ capitals.  

We've stayed @ AKL and visited on several occassions.  There has NEVER been a smell there that I have experienced.  So, you don't like animals?  That's fine, 1 less to worry about when booking at 7 month window.


----------



## jmatias

DVC is like ice cream.......some like chocolate, some like vanilla, some like strawberry.  No matter which flavor you like its all good.  

I personally like neopolitan.....that's why we own at BWV, BCV and VWL and hopefully soon AKV.  

Aloha,
Jen


----------



## Stitch 03

jmatias said:
			
		

> DVC is like ice cream.......some like chocolate, some like vanilla, some like strawberry.  No matter which flavor you like its all good.
> 
> I personally like neopolitan.....that's why we own at BWV, BCV and VWL and hopefully soon AKV.
> 
> Aloha,
> Jen




And some complain regardless of the flavor.


----------



## salmoneous

LisaS said:
			
		

> The only drawback to AKL has been that if you like to go for a stroll after dinner, it's not really possible to do that. Unlike BWV where you can walk around the lake in the evening, there aren't any walking paths around AKL.


 ITA. I love 99% of AKL, but this last 1% is a killer for me. I can't stand staying someplace where I can't go for a walk - make me feel cooped up and trapped. 

I expect it won't happen - but wouldn't it be great if they put in a couple walking trails to DAK when they build VAKL?


----------



## MrShiny

We always spend at least a full day at AK.  Of course, we spend a full day at the zoo too, so add that appeal to the theme park elements and we are there from open to close.  

As far as 80% savannah, isn't AKL already mostly savannah views?  There siply aren't that many roomns built on the "other side."


----------



## Dean

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> One though, told me not to bother with AKLV. Said it will cost more and the point requirements will be higher. I have never encountered one of the reps who was a argumentative as he was. The dixie dust was definitely not being shared that day.


Doubtful overall, sounds like someone trying to push people to buy now possibly to pad their own pockets.


----------



## Stitch 03

Anyone have an idea of how far in advance they will announce a date in which AKLV sales will commence? Or will there be little to no advance warning.

Also, based on past experience, how far in advance of sales commencing can we expect to see point charts? Any chance these can be released prior to Christmas.


----------



## erikthewise

MrShiny said:
			
		

> We always spend at least a full day at AK.  Of course, we spend a full day at the zoo too, so add that appeal to the theme park elements and we are there from open to close.
> 
> As far as 80% savannah, isn't AKL already mostly savannah views?  There siply aren't that many roomns built on the "other side."



That's true. Only the rooms along the front side are standard view, and interior rooms on the right side have pool view. All the rest are savannah view. See http://allearsnet.com/acc/aklmap3.jpg .


----------



## CarolA

salmoneous said:
			
		

> ITA. I love 99% of AKL, but this last 1% is a killer for me. I can't stand staying someplace where I can't go for a walk - make me feel cooped up and trapped.
> 
> I expect it won't happen - but wouldn't it be great if they put in a couple walking trails to DAK when they build VAKL?




Am I the only person who walks along the floors looking at the art and views?   (Trust me, from my years of travel you can get a good workout prowling hotel stairs and halls!)


----------



## lisareniff

CarolA said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who walks along the floors looking at the art and views?   (Trust me, from my years of travel you can get a good workout prowling hotel stairs and halls!)



Nope! Include me.  AKL hallways are mighty long!  I did quite a walk with my then little one in a stroller trying to get her to go to sleep!  We saw some pretty neat views, including a great one from the outside (fire escape?) stairway.    (BTW, she never did go to sleep.)


----------



## LisaS

CarolA said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who walks along the floors looking at the art and views? (Trust me, from my years of travel you can get a good workout prowling hotel stairs and halls!)


I have done this too. I've been down every hallway on multiple (but not yet all) of the floors. I've enjoyed looking at all the African artwork on display throughout the hallways and checking out the views from the large windows along the way. But I miss being able to take a brisk walk outside in the fresh air, especially in the evening after a good meal.


----------



## dianeschlicht

CarolA said:
			
		

> Am I the only person who walks along the floors looking at the art and views?   (Trust me, from my years of travel you can get a good workout prowling hotel stairs and halls!)


No, you aren't the only one, and I can attest to getting severly LOST the first night and unable to find our room!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It



  Wow...only been a DVC member for 4 days and already resort bashing!!       Gotta love the DIS!


----------



## OneMoreTry

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It



A couple of disgruntled wildebeest got hold of a pc.  They're sick of tourists.


----------



## MILLZ

3DisneyKids said:
			
		

> Wow...only been a DVC member for 4 days and already resort bashing!!   Gotta love the DIS!


 
Wow a member for a year man ole wise one....cmon are you serious i wasnt bashing im only asking what all the fuss is about i wanted to no why people were so geeked on this it doesnt make sense to me... Apparently intelligent conversations arent allowed on here excuse me


----------



## MILLZ

Apparently this site isnt for me people have a tendency to cry alot cant discuss an issue without bashing me answer the question i was just wondering


----------



## DVCLiz

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Wow a member for a year man ole wise one....cmon are you serious i wasnt bashing im only asking what all the fuss is about i wanted to no why people were so geeked on this it doesnt make sense to me... Apparently intelligent conversations arent allowed on here excuse me


Sure they are. When you want to have one, let us know.

Many DVC owners are looking forward to VAKL because they enjoy the resort and the theming. The fact that it isn't your cup of tea doesn't mean that there aren't hundeds of other owners who will find that it becomes their family's favorite. Personally, I wouldn't be happy at SSR unless all of the other DVC resorts were booked, but that's because it doesn't appeal to me. 

In all my stays at AKL, I've never had any experience with any "stinky" odor. What I HAVE had are many wonderful experiences of watching animals in person that I'd never otherwise get to see. I've had many opportunities to see native African art that, outside of a museum, I would never get to view. I've been able to experience many culturally different but delicious foods that, unless I get to travel to Africa someday, I wouldn't have ever tasted. Those are just some of the reasons why I enjoy the AKL, and why a DVC there is something I'm very much looking forward to.


----------



## Mary Ellen

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv Its Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions ..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It


That's Ok.  For the life of me, I can't understand anyone wanting to stay/buy SSR - and I don't have to.  What someone does is THEIR business and doesn't have to explained to ANYONE.  You don't have to GET it anymore than I have to get SSR.  Different strokes for different folks.


----------



## KandiB47

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> A couple of disgruntled wildebeest got hold of a pc.  They're sick of tourists.


----------



## mikayla73

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> A couple of disgruntled wildebeest got hold of a pc.  They're sick of tourists.


----------



## CarolA

MILLZ said:
			
		

> Apparently this site isnt for me people have a tendency to cry alot cant discuss an issue without bashing me answer the question i was just wondering




No one is bashing you.... you bashed with the "stinky animals" and "half day park" statements.    (And why you said the animals were stinky is beyond me)Perhaps if you had started with a more open viewpoint your responses would have been better.   

It appears to me that you have decided this is not the resort for you, that's fine.  Others find that your favorite SSR is not the resort for them. 

(And thank you for reducing the  capital letters!)


----------



## MILLZ

So just so I understand this i cant ask a question or share my view unless you all agree with it and if i do share people are going to jump all over me...I simply asked why it was appealing to them cause i didnt get it and yes animals do stink they just do...Some humans even stink so ok you dont agree with me doesnt mean i need ridiculed...i said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it...on the same note no i dont like it but that doesnt make my opinion less than yours im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why


----------



## DVCLiz

MILLZ said:
			
		

> So just so I understand this i cant ask a question or share my view unless you all agree with it and if i do share people are going to jump all over me...I simply asked why it was appealing to them cause i didnt get it and yes animals do stink they just do...Some humans even stink so ok you dont agree with me doesnt mean i need ridiculed...i said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it...on the same note no i dont like it but that doesnt make my opinion less than yours im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why


I don't consider Animal Kingdom to be a half day park with only a couple of attractions, either, so I'm afraid we disagree on just about all of your points. I can easily spend a full day at AK, and still not see everything I want to see. I like to look at all the different areas of the Oasis, instead of racing by to get in line for Expedition Everest. I like to linger around the bridge between Africa and Asia, so I can spend time not only watching Devine, but also watching other people watch her, too. I like to go on both trail walks - I don't get to see live tigers or fruit bats very often, so those are fun for me. I love the safari, and I'm happy to go on it twice in one day - I get to see different animals each time. I'm not after a thrill experience.

I love the AK shows - Flights of Wonder is always fun, and I don't get to see large raptors or owls very often either. The Festival of the Lion King is a must-see for my family, and we like the Pocahantas show, too, even though we sometimes poke a little fun at Pocahontas for her very dramatic gestures. We're looking forward to Nemo, as we thought Tarzan was a little over-rated. We like to play in the Boneyard and try our luck at the games in Dinoland USA.

We like to eat at the Rainforest Cafe, we like to shop in all the fun shops, and we like to watch the Jammin' Jungle Parade. Those are just soem of the reasons we like the Animal Kingdom, and are looking forward to a DVC that is associated with it.

I'm all for differing opinions. I'm glad you like SSR, but some people see more to the proposed VAKL than stinky animals near a half day park with only a couple of attractions. I'm one of them.


----------



## BeccaG

MILLZ said:
			
		

> said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it.



I am sorry you felt so attacked MILLZ but I think most people here were  genuinely trying to tell you why  they are so excited about AKV. I can tell you why I am excited.
1. I like animals.  I have two dogs, and yes sometimes they stink.  But I also really love being close to amazing creatures like giraffs and wildabeasts and all sorts of other amazing creatures that God has made!
2.  Although I have never staid at AKL,  I have always wanted to.  And a DVC AKL (or the AKVs  ) will make it easier for me to do so!
3.  I love the AK resort.  I echo what other folks said about the shows.  I am guessing from what you wrote, and I don't me to assume here just guessing, that you are a ride person and not so much a show or zoo person.  Hey that's cool.  I know some folks who love Epcot (me) and others who think its a 1/2 day park!  I live near DL and I adore DCA.  It's my husband's favorite disney park, but there are others who find it extremely disappointing.



			
				MILLZ said:
			
		

> im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why



Why I can understand your perspective, the bolded part below, kinda sounds like bashing to me. 


			
				MILLZ said:
			
		

> Someone Needs To Help Me Cause I Dont Understand What All The Hub Bub Is About With Akv It*s Just A Bunch Of Stinky Animals You Would Honestly Rather Have That Than The Peace Of Ssr Its So Elegant And Nice Im Just Confused Its A Very Peaceful Resort... I Mean I Guess Cause I Think That Animal Kingdom Is A Halfday Park With Only A Couple Of Attractions *..maybe Im Being To Hasty I Just Dont Get It


 Everyone likes different things and if you wanted a kinder, gentler response maybe next time, if I may be so bold to make a suggestion, you shouldn't use words like "stnky"  and "halfday park" which seem like intentional putdowns.  Yes animals can smell, but stinky has sooooooooo many conotations that it probably wasn't the best choice of words.  I do think SSR is elegant, but I think AKV will be peaceful and beautiful in its own way.

Hope that helps and best of vacationing to you!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

MILLZ said:
			
		

> So just so I understand this i cant ask a question or share my view unless you all agree with it and if i do share people are going to jump all over me...I simply asked why it was appealing to them cause i didnt get it and yes animals do stink they just do...Some humans even stink so ok you dont agree with me doesnt mean i need ridiculed...i said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it...on the same note no i dont like it but that doesnt make my opinion less than yours im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why



The problem is, though, that you did not just "ask a simple question"--you asked in what appeared to be a hostile and negative way.  Moreover, if you read through the thread instead of jumping in at the end, you will note that many, many, many people have discussed why they love this resort.

You are more than welcome to express your opinion here, though resort-bashing will never be welcome, no matter which resort it is.  We all have favorites and there are definitly people who flat out don't like certain resorts.  And that is fine...that is one of things that makes DVC so wonderful...there is something for every taste.  

There have been many people who have posted "I don't like such-and-such resort because..." and then post a well-written explanation.  This way, they are expressing their opinion, yet at the same time not bashing something that others dearly love (or in the case of AKV...something that others are really excited about).  So, yes....absolutely express your opinions and ask your questions....just please do so in a polite manner.

And FWIW--after over a year here, yes, I still consider myself a newbie and bow to the folks like  Diane and Doc and Becca and CaskBill and Chuck and Sammie and JimMIA and Dean...and I could go on and on...


----------



## castleri

Just going through some papers this morning and found my SSR documents.  The presale for that ended the last day of October 2003 and the resort opened in May 2004.  They started taking reservations in December for those opening dates.  My contract says I own part of 1H and  building 1 opened in May and building 2 in June.  It looks like a 6 month prior to opening for regular sales with a 6-8 week presale for current members prior to that.  I don't have the dates for my BCV contract but think it was something similar.  Of course with AKV as renovation construction rather than from the ground up type for the first units maybe they can do a shorter sale to reservation time for this one.  Sorry if this has been posted before but remembered someone asking about sales dates etc so thought I would post this historical info.


----------



## dianeschlicht

DVCLiz said:
			
		

> Sure they are. When you want to have one, let us know.
> 
> Many DVC owners are looking forward to VAKL because they enjoy the resort and the theming. The fact that it isn't your cup of tea doesn't mean that there aren't hundeds of other owners who will find that it becomes their family's favorite. Personally, I wouldn't be happy at SSR unless all of the other DVC resorts were booked, but that's because it doesn't appeal to me.
> 
> In all my stays at AKL, I've never had any experience with any "stinky" odor. What I HAVE had are many wonderful experiences of watching animals in person that I'd never otherwise get to see. I've had many opportunities to see native African art that, outside of a museum, I would never get to view. I've been able to experience many culturally different but delicious foods that, unless I get to travel to Africa someday, I wouldn't have ever tasted. Those are just some of the reasons why I enjoy the AKL, and why a DVC there is something I'm very much looking forward to.


Very well said, Liz!  I KNOW I will love AKV for many of the same reasons.  Also, I am a animal lover, and when we stayed at AKL, the real draw was going out to the balcony at ANY hour and being able to see the animals.  Watching them interact, eat,  play and even sleep.  We once had a few of those big cattle with the huge horns sleeping right outside our door.  Every time I got up during the night, I had to go out and check to see what was sleeping out there.  Such fun!

To those of you who want to "bash" this resort before it's even available...get a life.  There are 5 other DVC resorts to stay in....Maybe one of THOSE is better suited for you.  I just don't think you get very far into a conversation if you come out swinging harsh comments right out of the gate.  It makes the rest of the people defensive.


----------



## DVC Grammy

castleri said:
			
		

> Just going through some papers this morning and found my SSR documents.  The presale for that ended the last day of October 2003 and the resort opened in May 2004.  They started taking reservations in December for those opening dates.  My contract says I own part of 1H and  building 1 opened in May and building 2 in June.  It looks like a 6 month prior to opening for regular sales with a 6-8 week presale for current members prior to that.  I don't have the dates for my BCV contract but think it was something similar.  Of course with renovation construction rather than from the ground up type for the first units maybe they can do a shorter sale to reservation time for this one.  Sorry if this has been posted before but remembered someone asking about sales dates etc so thought I would post this historical info.



Do you happen to remember whether the reservations were offered only to SSR owners, or were they also open to non-SSR DVCers?
(P.S. I'm hoping we continue on your positive "helpful information" track............thanks for this new path!).


----------



## wintergreen

We stayed at SSR for Thanksgiving 2004 (we don't own there).  I can't really remember when I made the reservations, but we stayed there only 6 months after the resort opened.  I did not have any problem getting the dates or type of unit that I wanted.  I, too, am interested in when DVC will be taking reservations so that I can plan for next year's trip.  AKL is our favorite resort after the VWL.  We have stayed there several times on points.  While I don't think that we will buy points there, I definitely want to make some ressies!!!


----------



## Tigger031266

> So just so I understand this i cant ask a question or share my view unless you all agree with it and if i do share people are going to jump all over me...I simply asked why it was appealing to them cause i didnt get it and yes animals do stink they just do...Some humans even stink so ok you dont agree with me doesnt mean i need ridiculed...i said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it...on the same note no i dont like it but that doesnt make my opinion less than yours im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why




Whatever you Animal Hater!!!


----------



## dvc_john

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> Do you happen to remember whether the reservations were offered only to SSR owners, or were they also open to non-SSR DVCers?
> (P.S. I'm hoping we continue on your positive "helpful information" track............thanks for this new path!).



I don't have the dates, but there definitely was a pre-booking window for SSR owners. I don't recall how long that window was though.


----------



## castleri

dvc_john said:
			
		

> I don't have the dates, but there definitely was a pre-booking window for SSR owners. I don't recall how long that window was though.


It doesn't state what that window was in my letter dated Nov 19, 2003, that I found today - the statement was "We are pleased to make a correction and inform you that Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort Members can begin requesting reservations for Disney's Saratoga Springs Resort and Spa on December 1, 2003 at 9:00 am eastern time."  I could not find any other info about when reservations opened to everyone else.  The opening dates listed were May 17, 2004 for  1A-1Q  and June 7, 2004 for 2A-9A.  I also don't remember for sure but think maybe you couldn't make reservations for anywhere else using your SSR points until your unit was declared into inventory.


----------



## pilferk

spiceycat said:
			
		

> this is being build like a hotel - so you will have the savannah side on side of the resort - not sure what the side of the hotel will see. I can almost guaranteed that will be more than 20% of the rooms.



There are certainly construction techniques and building shapes that COULD result in an 80% savannah view layout.  That "C" shaped building from the CRV drawings would actually work quite well, with only the interior of the C not being Savanah view...with much of the lower part of that space being used for the lobby, food places, gift shops, etc.

It would all depend on what Disney would term "savanah view".


----------



## salmoneous

pilferk said:
			
		

> There are certainly construction techniques and building shapes that COULD result in an 80% savannah view layout.


 Or you could just do what they did with AKL and put savannahs on both sides of the building.


----------



## pilferk

salmoneous said:
			
		

> Or you could just do what they did with AKL and put savannahs on both sides of the building.



Certainly possible.  But from the few details we have, it sounds like AKV is going to use an expanded version of the current "Sunset Savannah" as it's animal viewing area rather than multiple savannahs like AKL does.

We'll have to wait and see....in any event, I wouldn't be surprised, at all, if 80% of the rooms were savannah view...nor if Disney buckled and offered a gaurenteed, bookable view with AKV.


----------



## MILLZ

Tigger031266 said:
			
		

> Whatever you Animal Hater!!!


 
 THATS FUNNY


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

I head that the next DVC resort will be Animal Kingdom.  Does anyone know if this is true?  If so:
-When will it open?
-When can we make ressies?
-Will all rooms have a savannah view?
-Will there be 3bdrs?

I hope this is true.  I am so excited!!!  =)


----------



## MLK-RI

Yes it is true. The official thread is here


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

Thank you so much.  I am so excited.  Should I feel sad that this is the most exciting about my Friday night.  =)


----------



## DVCLiz

Don't feel bad. The most exciting thing about my Friday night so far is that my den carpet is dry (it was shampooed earlier in the wekek) and I dusted my lamps before putting them back in the room...and I was excited about how clean they were!!! Truly pathetic.


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

Any idea of when points will go up for sale?  We're in!!  I am going to have to get a 2nd job!!!  =)


----------



## Dean

DVC Grammy said:
			
		

> Do you happen to remember whether the reservations were offered only to SSR owners, or were they also open to non-SSR DVCers?
> (P.S. I'm hoping we continue on your positive "helpful information" track............thanks for this new path!).


If I recall correctly they were not held for SSR since the first reservations were within the 7 month window.


----------



## KandiB47

MILLZ said:
			
		

> So just so I understand this i cant ask a question or share my view unless you all agree with it and if i do share people are going to jump all over me...I simply asked why it was appealing to them cause i didnt get it and yes animals do stink they just do...Some humans even stink so ok you dont agree with me doesnt mean i need ridiculed...i said i dont like it and dont get it why do you... im looking for responses to understand why people like it or dont like it...on the same note no i dont like it but that doesnt make my opinion less than yours im not bashing the resort...i dont think ur an idiot for liking it so i dont think i need attacked for asking why



So you stopped capitalizing every word but I have to ask:  Why no periods at the end of sentences but plenty of this ...  

If you can do this... you can do this.

I don't get it.  I'm curious and not attempting to bash you...


----------



## OneMoreTry

KandiB47 said:
			
		

> So you stopped capitalizing every word but I have to ask:  Why no periods at the end of sentences but plenty of this ...
> 
> If you can do this... you can do this.
> 
> I don't get it.  I'm curious and not attempting to bash you...


----------



## KandiB47

Sorry, I knew I was too many posts late for my question


----------



## Surly

OneMoreTry said:
			
		

> A couple of disgruntled wildebeest got hold of a pc.  They're sick of tourists.



.                                                                                                     .


----------



## WDWguru




----------



## Sammie

Dean said:
			
		

> If I recall correctly they were not held for SSR since the first reservations were within the 7 month window.



That is correct, when SSR started accepting reservations everyone was on equal booking, same with BCV.


----------



## mikayla73

Now that is FUNNY!!!


----------



## jmatias

Very clever Surly!


----------



## 3DisneyKids

With all of the renewed discussion going on about CRV, I wonder if they announced AKV first just to keep us all preoccupied so they can still work on CRV behind the scenes....and then make a huge, splashy announcement about both.

I still find it strange that they announed AKV with such little fanfare.


----------



## Disneylovers

I will first admit, I have let my family down by not knowing that DVC has added AKV.  So to make amends, I just called DH at work to fill him in, and to warn him I feel "addonitis" coming on.  He asked how that would work, and to be honest, I'm ashamed to admit I'm not sure, so I turn now to the DIS experts.    If we do add on with AKV (we currently own SSR), when making a reservation, we can only book at the 11th month window with the amount of AKV points we own, correct?  What happens if we want to use our SSR points? Do we have to wait for the 7th month window to open, and hope we can tack on the days?  Or move from AKV to SSR?  I know, you veterans are probably rolling your eyes at me.  Sorry!!!

Another question DH asked, and if this has been mentioned here, I apologize for the duplication, would DVC be considered "concierge" level, so that DVC members could take advantage of the sunrise safari?  (He watched the travel channel show about Animal Kingdom that was on Saturday, and they had a segment about the safari, which he REALLY wants to do!).  

We have wanted to stay at AKL but just couldn't justify using our points.  Now we'll be able to!!!  

Thanks much for your help


----------



## spiceycat

your VAKL points would be all you could use until the 7th month. then you could use your SSR too.

so say you could stay 3 days on your VAKL but the rest of the week on your SSR points. I would definitely make the reservation at both. they try to change the reservation to VAKL when you can.

one of the rumors say that DVC members will be consider concierge - although I don't know.

dvc members at BWV, BCV or VWL - aren't consider to be concierge. (but would love it!!!)

so I don't know.


----------



## Stitch 03

Disneylovers said:
			
		

> I will first admit, I have let my family down by not knowing that DVC has added AKV.  So to make amends, I just called DH at work to fill him in, and to warn him I feel "addonitis" coming on.  He asked how that would work, and to be honest, I'm ashamed to admit I'm not sure, so I turn now to the DIS experts.    If we do add on with AKV (we currently own SSR), when making a reservation, we can only book at the 11th month window with the amount of AKV points we own, correct?  What happens if we want to use our SSR points? Do we have to wait for the 7th month window to open, and hope we can tack on the days?  Or move from AKV to SSR?  I know, you veterans are probably rolling your eyes at me.  Sorry!!!
> 
> Another question DH asked, and if this has been mentioned here, I apologize for the duplication, would DVC be considered "concierge" level, so that DVC members could take advantage of the sunrise safari?  (He watched the travel channel show about Animal Kingdom that was on Saturday, and they had a segment about the safari, which he REALLY wants to do!).
> 
> We have wanted to stay at AKL but just couldn't justify using our points.  Now we'll be able to!!!
> 
> Thanks much for your help



You are correct about the booking windows. You will only be able to book AKV at the 11 months with your AKV points. You can then use your SSR points at AKV at the 7 month mark.

AKV will have concierge access. One would expect that this will include access to the sunrise safari. One thing to note, I was told by a guide that only the AKV rooms located in the main building will have access to concierge.

We still do not know how the 11/7 month window will play out. Considering the size of the resort, I do not expect it to be overly difficult to get a room at 7 months. However, the 11 month window will be valuable if concierge rooms and savannah view rooms are guaranteed (similar to the sitiuation with std and Boardwalk view rooms at the BWV.

More details will hopefully be available soon.


----------



## LisaS

Disneylovers said:
			
		

> If we do add on with AKV (we currently own SSR), when making a reservation, we can only book at the 11th month window with the amount of AKV points we own, correct?  What happens if we want to use our SSR points? Do we have to wait for the 7th month window to open, and hope we can tack on the days?  Or move from AKV to SSR?


You are correct. At 11 months, you can use only your AKV points to book at AKV. You could use your SSR points at 7 months out to add on additional days to your AKV reservation. If you want to be sure you have a place to stay, at 11 months out book as many days as you can at AKV with your AKV points and book the remaining days of your trip at SSR with your SSR points. Then at the 7-month window, switch your SSR days to AKV if there is availability, otherwise you can go on a waitlist for those days.



> Another question DH asked, and if this has been mentioned here, I apologize for the duplication, would DVC be considered "concierge" level, so that DVC members could take advantage of the sunrise safari?  (He watched the travel channel show about Animal Kingdom that was on Saturday, and they had a segment about the safari, which he REALLY wants to do!).


Someone posted here that they heard that some DVC rooms will have access to concierge services, but there is nothing official on this yet. I agree it would be great to have access to the sunrise and sunset safaris!


----------



## DonnaL

By banking and borrowing points from a contract sometimes you may have enough to book all of your dates at the 11 month window.  This is especially helpful if you travel during peak times when 7 month availability may be a real issue.   We have points at VWL and SSR and for example, if I know I want VWL for early December 2008, I will calculate how many VWL points I need and then calculate if I can bank and borrow enough VWL points to make that happen at the 11 month window since waiting until 7 month is questionable for VWL in early December.  Granted, this is usually only an issue during peak times (and remember each resort may have different peak times......BWV and BCV are practically impossible to get at 7 month during the middle of F & W, VWL during the whole month of December).  I think I would worry about OKW or SSR if I were looking for a GV .....otherwise I wouldn't worry so much about booking at 11 months unless it was for a peak time.   With AKV being somewhat larger I don't think it will present a huge issue at 11 months until they sell a nice percentage.  However, that said, personally I will call at the 7 month window day by day for AKV.  Unless, of course, I can convince DH to buy as soon as they start selling.....then I will call at the 11 month window!!!!


----------



## MILLZ

KandiB47 said:
			
		

> So you stopped capitalizing every word but I have to ask: Why no periods at the end of sentences but plenty of this ...
> 
> If you can do this... you can do this.
> 
> I don't get it. I'm curious and not attempting to bash you...


 
its a work thing jeez i gotta ask does it really matter both are things we do at work but who really cares if you can read what makes the diff

DOES IT MATTER
Does It Matter
DoEs It MaTtEr
DOES it matter 
does....it.....matter

im sorry im smart enough to read them all


----------



## nuts

MILLZ said:
			
		

> its a work thing jeez i gotta ask does it really matter both are things we do at work but who really cares if you can read what makes the diff
> 
> DOES IT MATTER
> Does It Matter
> DoEs It MaTtEr
> DOES it matter
> does....it.....matter
> 
> im sorry im smart enough to read them all



wellitdoesmatterandiscourteoustoyourreaderbutletsjusteliminatespacestosavespaceandmakeiteasierififollowyourlogic


----------



## CarolA

MILLZ said:
			
		

> its a work thing jeez i gotta ask does it really matter both are things we do at work but who really cares if you can read what makes the diff
> 
> DOES IT MATTER
> Does It Matter
> DoEs It MaTtEr
> DOES it matter
> does....it.....matter
> 
> im sorry im smart enough to read them all



What??  (Are you saying you only use periods at work or what?)

I think I am smart enough to figure this is worthy of the IGNORE list....


----------



## Disneylovers

Thank you everyone for your quick responses!  It was good to know I'm right about how to do the booking (the banking of the points could be a possibility, but who wants to wait that long?).  And thanks for letting me know about the concierge possibility.  More ammo to present to DH when the "addonitis" gets really strong.


----------



## TwingleMum

Do the same add on rules apply for AKV??? 150 minimum for an initial contract and 25-149 for Add on but has to be in same use year??? Thanks I tried to wade through over 700 replies but YIKES!!!!


----------



## dizfanz

MILLZ said:
			
		

> its a work thing jeez i gotta ask does it really matter both are things we do at work but who really cares if you can read what makes the diff
> 
> DOES IT MATTER
> Does It Matter
> DoEs It MaTtEr
> DOES it matter
> does....it.....matter
> 
> im sorry im smart enough to read them all



Seriously, was your workplace the inspiration for the movie Office Space?  Some number cruncher figured worker productivity would increase 57% if periods were eliminated at the end of sentences? Let them know that they should also remove the ! from all memos since pressing the shift key is involved there.


----------



## MILLZ

CarolA said:
			
		

> What?? (Are you saying you only use periods at work or what?)
> 
> I think I am smart enough to figure this is worthy of the IGNORE list....


 
But yet you reply


----------



## MILLZ

nuts said:
			
		

> wellitdoesmatterandiscourteoustoyourreaderbutletsjusteliminatespacestosavespaceandmakeiteasierififollowyourlogic


 
coolilikeitnicetoseeyouthinkingonyourfeet


----------



## senecabeach

OK its a new week ... anything from AKV newsworthy today??


----------



## donaldbuzz&minnie

Can anyone tell me something about the Sunset Savannah (where I understand the DVC units would be sited)?

We've stayed at AKL once and had a beautiful view of the main savannah.  I think I can picture the Sunset Savannah, which I remember as being very small with lots of views of animal pens or something.  (I wasn't really concentrating on it, so I'm not sure about that.)

My question is, would the Sunset Savannah view for the DVC villas be vastly inferior to the, say, the Arusha Savannah view the AKL guests enjoy?  Or would the Sunset Savannah be improved to the point where it would almost as nice?  Any thoughts?  Thanks.


----------



## LisaS

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> Do the same add on rules apply for AKV??? 150 minimum for an initial contract and 25-149 for Add on but has to be in same use year??? Thanks I tried to wade through over 700 replies but YIKES!!!!


Wading through all 700 replies would not have helped in this case because DVC hasn't announced that information yet. But I would expect that the initial purchase for non-members would still be 150 points and the minimum add-on when paying cash would still be 25 points, but that's just a guess on my part.


----------



## Stitch 03

According to the guide I spoke to in WDW, concierge is not a possibility, but is a fact. Concierge access was part of the announcement that was given by DVC management to the guides.

I would say that the concierge is as much a rumor as the expanded savvanah, seperate check-in facilities and other pieces of information already disclosed. The only restriction on concierge is that it will only be made available to those villas located in the origianl building (the first ~140 units).

Now if these rooms are guaranteed, then I will guess that they will be as tough to book as the BWV std view. Therefore the 11 month window will be definite plus. Of course we will need to wait and see points charts until we know for sure.

Disclosure - As with all things Disney the only certainty is that there is none. Nothing is carved in stone and everything is subject to change. The guide I spoke to did state that the AKV announcement was just the intention to build a DVC there. We are still in EP territory.


----------



## spiceycat

okay here is the official announcement
http://dvc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/...ber/justformembers/PressRelease_DAKVillas.pdf

somebody please tell me where it says concierge?

until Disney says it - don't count on it.


----------



## Stitch 03

I guess we should not count on seperate check-in since that is not stated on the announcement either.

The information I got from the guide regarding concierge was given as fact and was confirmed by others.

Though you are right, until it happens you never know.


----------



## erikthewise

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> Disclosure - As with all things Disney the only certainty is that there is none. Nothing is carved in stone and everything is subject to change. The guide I spoke to did state that the AKV announcement was just the intention to build a DVC there. We are still in EP territory.



Whereas with CRV we have actual (de)construction taking place, but no announcement. Between the two of them we've just about got one definite new resort.


----------



## Minybear

Do anyone know when they will start selling AKLV? Fall/2007 or 2008 or 2009? Right now 2008 or 2009 is better off for us. I am very pleased that they decided to do AKL now we need all the facts on when they will start selling these contracts.

Minybear


----------



## nuts

Minybear said:
			
		

> Do anyone know when they will start selling AKLV? Fall/2007 or 2008 or 2009? Right now 2008 or 2009 is better off for us. I am very pleased that they decided to do AKL now we need all the facts on when they will start selling these contracts.
> 
> Minybear



Indications are that they will start selling phase I in Feb/Mar timeframe next year (2007). DVC internal expectations is that they will sellout very, very quickly. You may want to look into buying next year. Not sure if there will still be points available in 2008/2009.


----------



## Stitch 03

Any idea when they will announce a sale date?

For example: Will we hear in Dec that sales will start to members on March 15th. Or will it be more like an announcement will be made March 14th that sales to members start tomorrow.

Just wondering how much warning there will be.


----------



## zulaya

In addition, as mentioned before, I can't wait to find out when they are taking reservations!


----------



## spiceycat

Stitch 03 said:
			
		

> Any idea when they will announce a sale date?
> 
> For example: Will we hear in Dec that sales will start to members on March 15th. Or will it be more like an announcement will be made March 14th that sales to members start tomorrow.
> 
> Just wondering how much warning there will be.



they don't give alot of warning. the warning was the announcement that VAKL was to be started.

and yes my guide says sales will begin in Spring - might be March, could be April or May - but before summer. 

at this time - you can't tell when problems with construction might arise.


----------



## Minybear

nuts said:
			
		

> Indications are that they will start selling phase I in Feb/Mar timeframe next year (2007). DVC internal expectations is that they will sellout very, very quickly. You may want to look into buying next year. Not sure if there will still be points available in 2008/2009.



Feb/March of 2007. That soon. Ok let see about buying next year .


----------



## FRANKTSJR

Will this be sold by Disney as a new DVC Resort or will this be different and be available to all DVC member for ressies at 11 months or maybe 7 months?


----------



## LisaS

FRANKTSJR said:
			
		

> Will this be sold by Disney as a new DVC Resort or will this be different and be available to all DVC member for ressies at 11 months or maybe 7 months?


AKV will be a new DVC resort. I assume the rules will be the same: those who own points there will be able to book at 11 months out and non-owners at 7 months out.


----------



## KandiB47

nuts said:
			
		

> Indications are that they will start selling phase I in Feb/Mar timeframe next year (2007). DVC internal expectations is that they will sellout very, very quickly. You may want to look into buying next year. Not sure if there will still be points available in 2008/2009.



I'm under the impression that AKV will be built in stages.  They can't sell points for something that hasn't even been built could they?  So how would all the points be sold out in 2007?


----------



## Dean

KandiB47 said:
			
		

> I'm under the impression that AKV will be built in stages.  They can't sell points for something that hasn't even been built could they?  So how would all the points be sold out in 2007?


Actually they can sell for accommodations not yet ready for occupancy but you wouldn't close until they were close to that phase to actually open.  That's why they build and sell in phases, so they can use the dollars to finance the next phase.  I think the reference to sell out was related to the first phase which will likely be sold out fairly quickly, maybe within 6-8 months from the start of sales given past history and making reasonable assumptions.  Other points would come on line later assuming the full resort comes about.  We'll see about concierge.  I would assume that a point at AKL is the same as the next but they could certainly segregate the points into those from the main building and those that were added separately and treat them likely separate resorts, that happens at timeshares all the time.


----------



## kritter

Just got off the Magic on 11/4 and at the DVC presentation they talked about AK and how it will be DVC. ...


----------



## BCV23

Concierge access seems problematic to me. If it were limited to the 6th floor, there are too few rooms. If it were all of 5th and 6th, far too many rooms. I can see the confusion arising from the fact that the current concierge lounge will be in the DVC section of the building.

In addition, club level is pretty expensive. I wonder how many DVCers in a 1BR or larger would be willing to pay that much extra in points for amenties that are easy to have in your own unit at a much lower price. For studios, I can see it a bit more but if economizing by staying in a studio it seems even less likely to spend big points to add concierge.  

I've been out of the loop for a week and a half but can someone fill me in about CR "deconstruction?" I tried search to no avail. Are there reports of something going on at the North wing beside the fence and water booms? TIA.


----------



## BCV23

Oh, another thought. I always wondered why AKL was excluded from pool hopping. The pool just doesn't seem that exciting to me to explain it. An enhanced pool at AKV explains the prohibition to me.


----------



## doubletrouble_vb

AK only has one pool and a whole lotta rooms...hence the pool hopping exclusion. Based on the size of the add-on building and probably only one more pool I dont see the exclusion changing.


----------



## vascubaguy

In regards to AKV selling out fast.... just remember.. the faster they sell, the quicker they end up on the resale market!


----------



## KyleRayner

BCV23 said:
			
		

> I've been out of the loop for a week and a half but can someone fill me in about CR "deconstruction?" I tried search to no avail. Are there reports of something going on at the North wing beside the fence and water booms? TIA.


Click on this link from the News and Rumors Forum:

http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1267469


----------



## BCV23

Thanks, Kyle. I also saw the thread on this board about the permit for a construction site. But a couple of people have talked about "deconstuction." I wondered if there have been any new reports of activity at the North wing.


----------



## BCV23

doubletrouble_vb said:
			
		

> AK only has one pool and a whole lotta rooms...hence the pool hopping exclusion. Based on the size of the add-on building and probably only one more pool I dont see the exclusion changing.



While I agree that there will be no change in the exclusion, I don't think the relative size of the current pool and the lodge has anything to do with it. How many people would want to take the trouble to pool hop to the AKL with the present pool.  It is just a pool albeit fairly large.

Rather I suspect the AKV expansion and enhanced pool have been in the plans all along and the prohibition in pool hopping was in place from the beginning to prevent a situation like SAB.


----------



## lisareniff

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Concierge access seems problematic to me. If it were limited to the 6th floor, there are too few rooms. If it were all of 5th and 6th, far too many rooms. I can see the confusion arising from the fact that the current concierge lounge will be in the DVC section of the building.
> 
> In addition, club level is pretty expensive. I wonder how many DVCers in a 1BR or larger would be willing to pay that much extra in points for amenties that are easy to have in your own unit at a much lower price. For studios, I can see it a bit more but if economizing by staying in a studio it seems even less likely to spend big points to add concierge.



I agree that the concierge couldn't be open to all DVCer's staying in the lodge.  It would be just too many people, assuming they will keep the concierge service the same (IPO, Food, extras).  So would they have an extra charge either in money or points for the Concierge option?  I don't even know if that type of system is possible with the timeshare structure.
I'm still waiting for more detail!


----------



## lisareniff

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Oh, another thought. I always wondered why AKL was excluded from pool hopping. The pool just doesn't seem that exciting to me to explain it. An enhanced pool at AKV explains the prohibition to me.



There was a post on RADP about a year ago from a good source about this.  I really didn't quite understand it completely but apparently since DVC actually owned part of AKL then they were able to limit pool hopping.  AKL and BCV choose to do this while VWL did not.


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Oh, another thought. I always wondered why AKL was excluded from pool hopping. The pool just doesn't seem that exciting to me to explain it. An enhanced pool at AKV explains the prohibition to me.


I think it was mainly to limit traffic for the animals, I too don't see it changing.


----------



## dianeschlicht

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> Do the same add on rules apply for AKV??? 150 minimum for an initial contract and 25-149 for Add on but has to be in same use year??? Thanks I tried to wade through over 700 replies but YIKES!!!!


I didn't see anywhere that your question got answered.  The rules you refer to are the rules for DVC.  They would be no different for ANY DVC resort or new purchase.  As for the add-on....you do NOT have to limit that to 149 points.  You can add on ANY number of points as long as it is at least 25 as a minimum and over 50 if you want to finance.


----------



## Stitch 03

I am not sure if this has been posted or not, but does anyone know if they have actually started work on converting the rooms?


----------



## lisareniff

Reports I'm hearing from the resort board is that no construction of rooms will begin until the first of the year, with the exception of the model rooms.


----------



## vascubaguy

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Reports I'm hearing from the resort board is that no construction of rooms will begin until the first of the year, with the exception of the model rooms.



We'd see a notice of commencement posted on the comptrollers website too if they were starting (or going to be starting soon). So far the only thing out there is the notice about the model rooms, which are supposed to be completed by the end of this year (at least that is when the permit notice expires).


----------



## spiceycat

Dean said:
			
		

> I think it was mainly to limit traffic for the animals, I too don't see it changing.



that is what I heard too.

You know I think that is why I don't like AKL. when someone says they don't want you there - it isn't very welcoming...

once it is a DVC resort - we should get valet parking for free here too!!! Now I do love to eat at Boma's.


----------



## TwingleMum

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I didn't see anywhere that your question got answered.  The rules you refer to are the rules for DVC.  They would be no different for ANY DVC resort or new purchase.  As for the add-on....you do NOT have to limit that to 149 points.  You can add on ANY number of points as long as it is at least 25 as a minimum and over 50 if you want to finance.


Thanks Diane! I was hoping to Add on around 100 pts at AKV and my friend was thinking 50 - 75 and someone told her add ons were a minimum of 100 pts from Disney. I didn't think that was right.


----------



## CarolA

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I didn't see anywhere that your question got answered.  The rules you refer to are the rules for DVC.  They would be no different for ANY DVC resort or new purchase.  As for the add-on....you do NOT have to limit that to 149 points.  You can add on ANY number of points as long as it is at least 25 as a minimum and over 50 if you want to finance.




Why couldn't they be different for a new resort?   I am hestiant to say that this is the rule for VAKL until we SEE the rules.  I don't expect a change but my mind reading skills are fairly weak.


----------



## BCV23

A pool hopping exclusion because of the animals seems unlikely to me. Parking is not by the savannahs and there is only one small part of the pool that is near animals. They can easily avoid it if they wish just as they can avoid Arusha Rock.

I can imagine someone at DVC giving that as a misleading excuse though.


----------



## dvc_john

TwingleMum said:
			
		

> Thanks Diane! I was hoping to Add on around 100 pts at AKV and my friend was thinking 50 - 75 and someone told her add ons were a minimum of 100 pts from Disney. I didn't think that was right.



Diane is correct on the current add-on minimums. But in the past, they frequently required 100 points (or more) add-on to get the incentives that were being offered.


----------



## CarolA

BCV23 said:
			
		

> A pool hopping exclusion because of the animals seems unlikely to me. Parking is not by the savannahs and there is only one small part of the pool that is near animals. They can easily avoid it if they wish just as they can avoid Arusha Rock.
> 
> I can imagine someone at DVC giving that as a misleading excuse though.




I actually think it may have been partially true.  When AKL first opend you could NOT visit at all unless you had a dinner reservation.  No "dropping in" to see the animals.   That has been relaxed, but...

The other thing is that I think that should Disney open a new "Deluxe" resort at any time expect pool hopping to be banned there.  This whole "pool hopping" benefit is a can of worms I bet Disney wishes it could kill......


----------



## keishashadow

nuts said:
			
		

> Indications are that they will start selling phase I in Feb/Mar timeframe next year (2007). DVC internal expectations is that they will sellout very, very quickly. You may want to look into buying next year. Not sure if there will still be points available in 2008/2009.


 
So, if they would start pre-sales in Feb 07, do they announce it ahead of time in order to get your ducks in a row. 

Anyone want to venture the per point cost/number per night required? Assume the cost will rise once SSR is sold out but, wonder if the original converted studio point requirement will be in line w/ existing resorts (WL/BC/BW) or much higher?


----------



## BCV23

CarolA said:
			
		

> I actually think it may have been partially true.  When AKL first opend you could NOT visit at all unless you had a dinner reservation.  No "dropping in" to see the animals.   That has been relaxed, but...
> 
> The other thing is that I think that should Disney open a new "Deluxe" resort at any time expect pool hopping to be banned there.  This whole "pool hopping" benefit is a can of worms I bet Disney wishes it could kill......



I remember reading that you couldn't visit unless you were staying or dining there but we dined at Jikos not too many months after AKL opened and weren't even asked if we had a reservation so I've always wondered if that was even true.

I do agree that the pool hopping benefit seems like a can of worms but it was not banned at SSR so maybe it is not the issue that we make it to be on the boards??


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> A pool hopping exclusion because of the animals seems unlikely to me. Parking is not by the savannahs and there is only one small part of the pool that is near animals. They can easily avoid it if they wish just as they can avoid Arusha Rock.
> 
> I can imagine someone at DVC giving that as a misleading excuse though.


To be more specific, my understanding was that the PH ban was to cut down on traffic at the resort so as not to interfere with the experience of the guests there related to the animals, not for the benefit of the animals themselves.


----------



## BCVOwner2002

I'm jumping into this thread late so this may have been mentioned already.  We stayed at AKL three years ago and were told this was one of the top resorts DVC owners requested.  The CM added that plans to make a DVC here were "in the works".  I didn't say anything back then because like so many other things it was just a rumor.  Any way, we loved staying there and decided we would do so again.  Now that DVC will be part of this location I feel an add-on coming soon!  Annmarie


----------



## spiceycat

keishashadow said:
			
		

> So, if they would start pre-sales in Feb 07, do they announce it ahead of time in order to get your ducks in a row.
> 
> Anyone want to venture the per point cost/number per night required? Assume the cost will rise once SSR is sold out but, wonder if the original converted studio point requirement will be in line w/ existing resorts (WL/BC/BW) or much higher?



maybe a week or two - but I think with SSR the sales began the next day after the announcement.

if they are adding concierge to the ones in the hotel - I would say higher.

but since they aren't for the new building - I don't see how they can charge the same rate (points).

despite what DVC say about BWV - I don't see a way around a 2-point system here.

unless they expect the owners at AKL to have the hotel rooms and us others to have the hotel room. but one day the whole place will be sold out. So they need to do something to make the ones without concierge feel that they aren't being cheated.

that is if concierge is included with the hotel part.

on price so far DVC has been very fair - only a couple of dollars more than SSR ends up beginning. would be my guess.


----------



## BCV23

Dean said:
			
		

> To be more specific, my understanding was that the PH ban was to cut down on traffic at the resort so as not to interfere with the experience of the guests there related to the animals, not for the benefit of the animals themselves.



That makes a bit more sense but not enought to convince me that it was the true reason for excluding AKL.

It is still my guess that DVC and an enhanced pool were in the plans all along.


----------



## jdg345

BCV23 said:
			
		

> That makes a bit more sense but not enought to convince me that it was the true reason for excluding AKL.
> 
> It is still my guess that DVC and an enhanced pool were in the plans all along.



But they could have just banned PH at the annoucement of the new facilities ... I dunno, I don't mind the folks that pool hop ... if the pool is empty, use it ... the thing that irks me is when they drive over from another resort and then use up the parking for the villas.  It happens at OKW all the time in the lots across from checkin.  I love to stay in those Villas, but sometimes finding parking can be a nightmare.


----------



## MrShiny

I don't see what the confusion is about concierge. It seems that there will be rooms of DVC AKL in the current building that will be concierge.  There will be others in the new building that will be non-concierge.  

Just as a preferred BWV view is more points per night than a standard, so too would concierge be more, I would think.


----------



## spiceycat

MrShiny said:
			
		

> I don't see what the confusion is about concierge. It seems that there will be rooms of DVC AKL in the current building that will be concierge.  There will be others in the new building that will be non-concierge.
> 
> Just as a preferred BWV view is more points per night than a standard, so too would concierge be more, I would think.



when asked to do it for VWL - the service shack view and BCV - the parking lot view - DVC say 'NO'

say that they would NEVER do another DVC with a 2-part point system.

but I don't see how they can give concierge to some and not to others without a 2-part point system - maybe I am missing something.


----------



## DVCLiz

If they don't have a two category point system, couldn't you just pay an extra cash fee for access to concierge services? It might be possible to restrict access with a key system, no??? So your room key would show whether you had concierge access or not, and you would have to show or use it bwefore you went into the concierge lounge???


----------



## BCV23

MrShiny said:
			
		

> I don't see what the confusion is about concierge. It seems that there will be rooms of DVC AKL in the current building that will be concierge.  There will be others in the new building that will be non-concierge.
> 
> Just as a preferred BWV view is more points per night than a standard, so too would concierge be more, I would think.



Do you think all DVC rooms in the AKL will have concierge acces?. The lounge couldn't possibly serve all the rooms....it is far too small.

The official announcement doesn't mention concierge service. I think all we have is someone's guide thinking so. And that person could have been confused because the current club level lounge will be part of the DVC levels.


----------



## BCV23

jdg345 said:
			
		

> But they could have just banned PH at the annoucement of the new facilities ... I dunno, I don't mind the folks that pool hop ... if the pool is empty, use it ... the thing that irks me is when they drive over from another resort and then use up the parking for the villas.  It happens at OKW all the time in the lots across from checkin.  I love to stay in those Villas, but sometimes finding parking can be a nightmare.



Perhaps it could have been done that way but it is much harder to remove a privilege than never to offer it at all.


----------



## BCV23

DVCLiz said:
			
		

> If they don't have a two category point system, couldn't you just pay an extra cash fee for access to concierge services? It might be possible to restrict access with a key system, no??? So your room key would show whether you had concierge access or not, and you would have to show or use it bwefore you went into the concierge lounge???



The lounge has no doors and is open to anyone on the 6th floor although that is very few rooms. The keys are coded to provide elevator access only to guests on the 6th or those on the 5th who are staying club level. 

It seems not very Disneylike check ids and is not in keeping with the ambiance of club level IMHO.  

BTW, it is probably somewhere on this *long* thread but the AKL club level CMs have been told their lounge will be relocated but not the new location.


----------



## MrShiny

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Do you think all DVC rooms in the AKL will have concierge access?. The lounge couldn't possibly serve all the rooms....it is far too small.
> 
> The official announcement doesn't mention concierge service. I think all we have is some one's guide thinking so. And that person could have been confused because the current club level lounge will be part of the DVC levels.




I wouldn't think those in the new building would (and not necessarily those in the old building.  

But it figures that AKL will still have concierge (it seems to be popular, and I would think that it's very profitable), and that by proximity the DVC rooms in the current structure will have it too.  I can't see why they wouldn't just have one point value for a DVC concierge room and another for a standard one.


----------



## keishashadow

spicey - thanks.

Perhaps they'd offer "concierge light" ala the CR (w/some of the percs but, not all).

Honestly can say I'd only be interested in the perc of booking the safari.   Do wonder if it's honored if they'd offer more availability to book, would think it'd be quite popular w/members.  From what I've read on other threads it's tuff to currently book it.


----------



## CoolDisneyCat

Some of this confusion comes from somewhere it was said that DVC would be taking over the space that is now the concierge lounge on 6 to make a DVC lounge. I don't think this means it has to be a concierge lounge, necessarily. But as someone pointed out above, it is open to the 6th floor and who ever was using the 6th floor, be it DVC or AKL guests, would use the lounge, one would assume.

Throw in someone's guide saying there will be DVC concierge, then there's confusion for sure!

Seriously, how many points levels can there be? concierge, non concierge, savanna view, non savanna view.. ??? good grief .. makes my head spin ....


----------



## Dean

BCV23 said:
			
		

> That makes a bit more sense but not enought to convince me that it was the true reason for excluding AKL.
> 
> It is still my guess that DVC and an enhanced pool were in the plans all along.


That would not have been enough of a reason.  I don't think DVC looks at the PH as a major marketing tool as much as some members think they do.  I doubt they would have done it that way for that reason, they would just have waited and announced the bad with the Villas like they did with BCV.  DVC's official statements early on were in line with my posts.


----------



## lisareniff

Personally I'm not sure why they would offer a concierge service to DVC.  I look at concierge as offering a few three aspects in addition to the actual lounge area...  1-  Arrange ADRs and other activities  2- snacks and drinks through out the day  3- extra help or special service.   I would assume that they would have a common room for the DVC units but why the concierge service?  I would think that most DVCers are repeat vistors and can make their own ADR at a drop of a hat.  We will be in villas with kitchens, will we really need food? (unless they are all studios)  Now maybe the extra help or special services, such as the safari, would be nice or helping arrange a special event.  So I'm a little confused about this..


----------



## Dean

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Personally I'm not sure why they would offer a concierge service to DVC.  I look at concierge as offering a few three aspects in addition to the actual lounge area...  1-  Arrange ADRs and other activities  2- snacks and drinks through out the day  3- extra help or special service.   I would assume that they would have a common room for the DVC units but why the concierge service?  I would think that most DVCers are repeat vistors and can make their own ADR at a drop of a hat.  We will be in villas with kitchens, will we really need food? (unless they are all studios)  Now maybe the extra help or special services, such as the safari, would be nice or helping arrange a special event.  So I'm a little confused about this..


The only reason I would think they would offer concierge would be if they loaded it up with studios or they just put in a minikitchen even for the larger units as some other hotel conversions have done including Marriott.


----------



## LisaS

lisareniff said:
			
		

> Personally I'm not sure why they would offer a concierge service to DVC.  I look at concierge as offering a few three aspects in addition to the actual lounge area...  1-  Arrange ADRs and other activities  2- snacks and drinks through out the day  3- extra help or special service.   I would assume that they would have a common room for the DVC units but why the concierge service?  I would think that most DVCers are repeat vistors and can make their own ADR at a drop of a hat.  We will be in villas with kitchens, will we really need food? (unless they are all studios)  Now maybe the extra help or special services, such as the safari, would be nice or helping arrange a special event.  So I'm a little confused about this..


I just assumed it would be to allow some of those staying DVC to participate in the sunrise and sunset safaris. This is the only reason I would even consider staying concierge at AKL and if I did, it would only be for the one night prior to the sunrise safari. I just can't justify the expense for snacks and drinks for DH and I. But I would like to do the sunrise safari some time.


----------



## Sammie

I have not been able to get anyone to confirm the concierge rumor. So I guess that one is wait and see. I do know for sure the AKL concierge is moving from its present location to another area of the resort.


----------



## DVCLiz

BCV23 said:
			
		

> The lounge has no doors and is open to anyone on the 6th floor although that is very few rooms. The keys are coded to provide elevator access only to guests on the 6th or those on the 5th who are staying club level.
> 
> It seems not very Disneylike check ids and is not in keeping with the ambiance of club level IMHO.
> 
> BTW, it is probably somewhere on this *long* thread but the AKL club level CMs have been told their lounge will be relocated but not the new location.


They could easily adapt access by having a cast member stationed in the lounge to check for special ID. Even concierge in its current form has keyed access - it's just at the elevator point instead of the lounge point.

Disney requires ID, passes, or tickets for everything on their property that guests pay for, so I don't think the "Disneylike" aspect of concierge is very different. Especially if they are relocating the lounge, they could easily adapt the entrance to  make it easier to check for legitimate guests.


----------



## BethA

We personally miss staying on concierge levels since we bought DVC and would pay the extra points. I wonder when we will know for sure if it is being offered to DVC, or if the lounge will just be an open area with couches.


----------



## misunderstood

I was excited about the new Animal Kingdom resort until recently.  I was talking with an individual who told me that in the new Animal Kingdom Villas there will be an almost 200 sq. ft. difference between some of the 2 bedroom homes but that Disney is not making this public.  Has anyone else heard anything like this?


----------



## dianeschlicht

I believe this is due to the ones being built in the existing buildings being unable to conform to the units that will be in the new dedicated building.  If you go to the AKV thread it talks about how many think that will mean  different point structures for the different villa footprints.


----------



## jdg345

dianeschlicht said:
			
		

> I believe this is due to the ones being built in the existing buildings being unable to conform to the units that will be in the new dedicated building.  If you go to the AKV thread it talks about how many think that will mean  different point structures for the different villa footprints.



And that might be where the whole concierge rumor started ... perhaps to offset the smaller rooms?


----------



## BCV23

DVCLiz said:
			
		

> They could easily adapt access by having a cast member stationed in the lounge to check for special ID. Even concierge in its current form has keyed access - it's just at the elevator point instead of the lounge point.
> 
> Disney requires ID, passes, or tickets for everything on their property that guests pay for, so I don't think the "Disneylike" aspect of concierge is very different. Especially if they are relocating the lounge, they could easily adapt the entrance to  make it easier to check for legitimate guests.



The extra cost associated with having a CM check ids would make club level even more expensive. It is already rather expensive. Seems very unlikely to me.

Far more importantly, it is an unwelcoming thing to do....the opposite of what a club lounge should be. Keyed access is impersonal, a CM checking ids is personal indeed.

We've stayed club level at several resorts at WDW and my DH has stayed at many more since he is always upgraded to that level when he stays at Marriotts. We've also stayed club level at some Hyatts and at the Grand Wailea. At none of these hotels does anyone question your right to be there athough some do have books to sign in.

As to your second point, they are moving the concierge lounge precisely because DVC will have a presence at AKL. Why move it at all if DVC will have access?

It is fun to discuss it but I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## BCV23

Dean said:
			
		

> That would not have been enough of a reason.  I don't think DVC looks at the PH as a major marketing tool as much as some members think they do.  I doubt they would have done it that way for that reason, they would just have waited and announced the bad with the Villas like they did with BCV.  DVC's official statements early on were in line with my posts.



PH to SAB only ended with the opening of BCV? I had forgotten that.

I wouldn't think PH would be that much of a draw either but it still continues to be listed.  

Earlier you asked when PH for all WDW guests came to an end. I don't know the year but as I recall it was as the first of the moderates opened.

Lisa, I agree with your logic.


----------



## spiceycat

BCV23 said:
			
		

> Earlier you asked when PH for all WDW guests came to an end. I don't know the year but as I recall it was as the first of the moderates opened.



it was later - I think it ended when All Star music, might have been Movie - but I really think Music was opened.

they didn't do it until All Stars Sports. this hotel did not go over like Disney though it would. so they allowed pool hopping to attract people to it. but it ended quick less than a year (okay might have been  2years). the problem was the unofficial guides kept saying it was okay. 

now FW campground pool hopping to WL was never written (to my knowledge) - the campers just did it. (some still do)


----------



## Inkmahm

LisaS said:
			
		

> I just assumed it would be to allow some of those staying DVC to participate in the sunrise and sunset safaris. This is the only reason I would even consider staying concierge at AKL and if I did, it would only be for the one night prior to the sunrise safari. I just can't justify the expense for snacks and drinks for DH and I. But I would like to do the sunrise safari some time.


That's exactly what DH and I are doing in December.  We're staying concierge for one night before we leave for a Disney cruise after the sunrise safari the next morning.  I'd neve stay concierge if it wasn't required to book the sunrise safari.


----------



## BCV23

spiceycat said:
			
		

> it was later - I think it ended when All Star music, might have been Movie - but I really think Music was opened.
> 
> they didn't do it until All Stars Sports. this hotel did not go over like Disney though it would. so they allowed pool hopping to attract people to it. but it ended quick less than a year (okay might have been  2years). the problem was the unofficial guides kept saying it was okay.
> 
> now FW campground pool hopping to WL was never written (to my knowledge) - the campers just did it. (some still do)



Pat, it looks as if the ban on PH for all resort guests may have been a gradual thing.

I found a '94 edition of Birnbaum. The abbreviations are mine: "The pools at the Y&BC, PO and DL are open to guests of those hotels only." p.207

From that I suspect I am remembering when PH to Y&BC was first prohibited as the moderates opened rather than a total ban on PH. Your memory sounds like an exception to the PH ban to encourage visits to the All Stars if I'm understanding you correctly.

I used to have Birnbaums from almost every year. In an ill-inspired moment I tossed most a few years before I started DISsing. This one survived somehow and I do have an edition from the very first year Birnbaum was published. I'll check my well organized  sitting room/library to see if I can discover more hints about the ban on PH. It is an important issue afterall.


----------



## BCV23

Inkmahm said:
			
		

> That's exactly what DH and I are doing in December.  We're staying concierge for one night before we leave for a Disney cruise after the sunrise safari the next morning.  I'd neve stay concierge if it wasn't required to book the sunrise safari.



Three of us stayed club level at AKL last April for that reason too. We are too cheap to spend weekend points at DVC so we stayed Thurs.-Sat. nights at AKL and then switched to BCV. My husband raves about the Sunrise Safari and wants to stay there again sometime just to do it.


----------



## spiceycat

BCV23 said:
			
		

> to the PH ban to encourage visits to the All Stars if I'm understanding you correctly.
> 
> It is an important issue afterall.



what I remember (okay my memory is shot) Disney never, until All Stars, encourage their guest to go to other pools.

the guest just did it - there was no rule saying that they couldn't - and another thing that unofficial guide encouraged.

I ask the front desk about it after I read it in the guide. I got a no comment - some CMs did not know anything about it.

this was in 1992 before I joined DVC - we were staying at the Polyn, later that year we stayed at the Cont. 

now when the Polyn and Cont were the only resorts - FW was the campground - before Golf Resort or Disney Village (might have been called something else) - those two resorts Poly and Cont could pool hop. but I think that was all. Early 70's. I think (not sure) that ended with the opening of the GF.

Now when the main pool at one of the deluxe resorts is close then pool hopping is allowed again. but that is the only time that I know of - unless they are sister resorts. (this does not include dvc members)


----------



## BCV23

Well, my memory is shot, too, Pat but we didn't stay on site until 1983 and pool hopping was allowed at that point to the few resorts that were open...Polynesian, CR, FW, the Village accomodations and Golf Resort (or was it Disnety Inn at that point?). That individual CMs didn't know is not surprising but it was listed as a benefit of being a WDW guest resort in the brochures and the 1985 Official Guide listed all the pools and their advantages in a section on 'Waters of the World." It says "Between Bay Lake and Seven Seas Lagoon, Walt Disney guests have five miles of powdery white sand beach at their disposal. And that doesn't include the nine swimming pools that come in all shapes and sizes. River Country (_see Everything Else in the World_) may be the ultimate 'swimming hole' but each pool has charms of its own." p.151.

I remember at the time nine pools sounded like so many. I wonder how many there are now!


----------



## spiceycat

hey I went in 1983 too - stayed at the day inn and then the Polyn.

grandmother died in 1976 so I didn't go until 1983 - then didn't return until 1988 when the CBR opened. I know in the early days CBR had a big problem with people not even staying at the hotel. we ran into some.

so the years when I didn't go - heck - disney could change the policy several times.

grandmother paid for me, my mother and brother to go every summer 1972 until she died - 1976.

I started to go at least annual again 1989.


----------



## BCV23

We were at the Polynesian in Nov. of '83.   We stayed in the trailers at FW in June of '83. Our frst stay as a family was at a Day Inn on 192 in Nov. of 80. Same Day's Inn? What changes there have been!

What a great treat from your Grandmother!

But to stay on topic since I keep going off   , does everyone expect that staying at AKL in regular rooms will no longer be allowed on points?


----------



## MrShiny

spiceycat said:
			
		

> now when the Polyn and Cont were the only resorts - FW was the campground - before Golf Resort or Disney Village (might have been called something else) - those two resorts Poly and Cont could pool hop. but I think that was all. Early 70's. I think (not sure) that ended with the opening of the GF.



IIRC, we stayed at the Golf Resort (later the Disney Inn and then Shades of Green) Easter 1982.  Went to Discovery Island when it had nothing on it, just a shipwreck - much like it is again!  And took the monorail out towards the Epcot construction site and back.


----------



## disney-super-mom

When are the models going to open for touring?

Anyone asked their guide lately about this, or better yet, has anyone been to SSR lately to do a little spying - take some super secret pictures - anything like that?


----------



## spiceycat

BCV23 said:
			
		

> But to stay on topic since I keep going off   , does everyone expect that staying at AKL in regular rooms will no longer be allowed on points?



Once DVC members can stay at the DVC VAKL - yes, AKL will go off the disney resort collection.

that is what WL and BC both did.


----------



## spiceycat

disney-super-mom said:
			
		

> When are the models going to open for touring?
> 
> Anyone asked their guide lately about this, or better yet, has anyone been to SSR lately to do a little spying - take some super secret pictures - anything like that?



My guide told me that they weren't even letting them near it. they had put stuff on the windows and had just about locked it away.

definitely in Spring when they can start selling - before then - don't know.


----------



## Caskbill

Notice:  The restriction to keep all AKV discussions to this single 'official' thread has been lifted.

You can check this posting: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1277959

Thanks to all of you for your cooperation.  Feel free to continue to use this thread for continuing AKV discussions for as long as you like.

Your DVC board moderators.


----------



## kimpossible

Keep me in the loop.


----------



## Margie J

I am buying extra points at this one for sure!


----------



## mgilmer

I am afraid I was out of the loop.  I only saw this on the Walt Disney corp newswire yesterday.  I am disappointed that its not a monorail resort tho.


----------



## Gabby&Liv's Mommy

Any recent word on when points available?


----------



## Tiffany

Gabby&Liv's Mommy said:


> Any recent word on when points available?



My husband and I are going to be at the AKL on Monday and plan on asking about the status of things.  I will post what I find out.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Thanks!  I hope you find out when it goes on sale.  
Anxiously awaiting the opportunity to talk my husband into a small add on.:


----------



## sleepyone

50 years Too! said:


> Thanks!  I hope you find out when it goes on sale.
> Anxiously awaiting the opportunity to talk my husband into a small add on.:


I would love to buy into DVC at AKV also!  Any news?


----------



## Disney1fan2002

sleepyone said:


> I would love to buy into DVC at AKV also!  Any news?



      

Sorry, I don't mean to laugh, but you don't read the board much, do you?


----------



## sleepyone

Disney1fan2002 said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to laugh, but you don't read the board much, do you?


Not the DVC boards because I'm afraid of getting flamed or roasted or burned at the stake or something.  I'm a-skeered.


----------



## DVCconvert

sleepyone said:


> Not the DVC boards because I'm afraid of getting flamed or roasted or burned at the stake or something.  I'm a-skeered.



You can't be "flamed" or "roasted"  or "burned at the stake" for just *reading* a board!


----------



## sleepyone

DVCconvert said:


> You can't be "flamed" or "roasted"  or "burned at the stake" for just *reading* a board!


But, if I get interested like now....... and start *posting*.


----------



## lenshanem

Just don't go and read the thread Bad Experience.


----------



## sleepyone

lenshanem said:


> Just don't go and read the thread Bad Experience.


Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## MrShiny

btw, AKV goes on sale to members tomorrow (2/1)


----------



## BethA

did members receive info that it was going on sale tomorrow??


----------



## bobbiwoz

BethA said:


> did members receive info that it was going on sale tomorrow??



We got a flier yesterday. It goes on sale today, February 1st!

Bobbi


----------



## BethA

Did it give details? We didn't get one. What is the minimum purchase and what are the incentives?

thanks
Beth


----------



## tomandrobin

BethA said:


> Did it give details? We didn't get one. What is the minimum purchase and what are the incentives?
> 
> thanks
> Beth



$101 per point, $8 off ($93 per point) or get develpoer points that have to be used in 7 months. 

Go to Greenban's threads for information.


----------



## aprince&princess

I didn't get one of those postcards.  Do you think that it only went to some DVC members?  Or did it just not come yet.


----------



## Disney1fan2002

What I find amazing, is I don't think anyone outside of the DIS and Greenban knows about this, until the get the flier, which seem were just mailed out. I am glad to see Disney decided to honor the Feb 28th buy date for the tapestry.


----------



## KyleRayner

I don't know if everyone here knows this already, because sometimes I am the last to know, but the DVC website has posted the Vacation Points for AKV on their Vacation Points Chart!!!!


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

KyleRayner said:


> I don't know if everyone here knows this already, because sometimes I am the last to know, but the DVC website has posted the Vacation Points for AKV on their Vacation Points Chart!!!!




Would someone mind posting a summary of it here for us non-owner peasants?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			
		
		
	


	




I am SO tempted to finally join the dark side now...


----------



## LisaS

WDW Poly Princess said:


> Would someone mind posting a summary of it here for us non-owner peasants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO tempted to finally join the dark side now...


Here's the link: http://dvc.disney.go.com/dvc/common/blankPage?id=PointsChartDAKV07Page


----------



## sleepyone

WDW Poly Princess said:


> Would someone mind posting a summary of it here for us non-owner peasants?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am SO tempted to finally join the dark side now...


  I'm a curious peasant too.


----------



## WDW Poly Princess

WOW, color me pleasantly surprised!  I really expected a savannah view to cost a lot more points!


----------



## tic-toc-croc

tomandrobin said:


> $101 per point, $8 off ($93 per point) or get develpoer points that have to be used in 7 months.
> 
> Go to Greenban's threads for information.


 
What are developer points? 
Can add on points have a different UY than our current contracts?


----------



## kimberh

aprince&princess said:


> I didn't get one of those postcards.  Do you think that it only went to some DVC members?  Or did it just not come yet.



I received mine flyer on the 1st. It's a very nice advertisment.


----------



## LisaS

aprince&princess said:


> I didn't get one of those postcards.  Do you think that it only went to some DVC members?  Or did it just not come yet.


I just got mine today (24 hours after I bought my add-on!) so I'm sure yours is on its way, too.  It isn't just a postcard, but a card that unfolds with animal cutouts on each page -- very nice!


----------



## Tinkaroo

Has there been any talk of when a model villa will be open for touring?


----------



## Disney1fan2002

LisaS said:


> I just got mine today (24 hours after I bought my add-on!) so I'm sure yours is on its way, too.  It isn't just a postcard, but a card that unfolds with animal cutouts on each page -- very nice!



I think they are staggered mailings based on the alphabet. My guide called me Thursday night to tell us we were all set, and asked if we got the mailing yet. I said no, and she said "Oh that's right, your R, you wouldn't have yet."


----------



## JCW

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I think they are staggered mailings based on the alphabet. My guide called me Thursday night to tell us we were all set, and asked if we got the mailing yet. I said no, and she said "Oh that's right, your R, you wouldn't have yet."



Hi,

I am W and received mine on 2/1. The guides don't always have the correct info  (i.e. my guide told me that AKV's contract is only until 2054, like SSR, yet everone else's guide told them 2057 .)

I hope you receive your card soon (if you haven't already).


----------



## Bella2000

Disney1fan2002 said:


> I think they are staggered mailings based on the alphabet. My guide called me Thursday night to tell us we were all set, and asked if we got the mailing yet. I said no, and she said "Oh that's right, your R, you wouldn't have yet."


And we are "A" and received ours 2/2 Friday!


----------



## LisaS

I can't see them staggering their mailings by last name, but it would make sense to print them out by zipcode or at least by state. Companies can get a lower bulk mail rate when they pre-sort their outgoing mail.


----------



## Starr W.

For the record I got my flyer for AKV on Thursday(Last name W in Ohio). If someone is trying to figure out the bulk mail sort.

For us, I think we'll just wait till the whole things done in 2009. If I am staying I'll want to be able to see the animals from my room or it's a waste of time for me. Would probably do only a couple of nights(this would be during a rental car trip) and couple it with a SSR stay.


----------



## jemiaule

Anyone in California gotten theirs? We haven't seen one.


----------



## ACDSNY

jemiaule said:


> Anyone in California gotten theirs? We haven't seen one.


 
We haven't received our either.


----------



## sam7

Add me to the list of California DVCers wave2: hi there neighbors) that haven't received the mailing yet.

Also, I think I heard there are different laws for pre-selling in California -- does anyone know if that could affect our ability to buy points now?

When I first heard about VAKL I figured I would wait before buying and see what it was like.  But somehow I'm thinking it might not work out that way
 Me rushing off to get AKL points


----------



## jemiaule

sam7 said:


> Also, I think I heard there are different laws for pre-selling in California -- does anyone know if that could affect our ability to buy points now?




Hey California neighbor  

I bought my AKV addon by phone with no problems. Thinking about it now I have bought all my points by phone except an addon I did my last trip in November. Since I was there I just went into the office at SSR.


----------



## sam7

Thanks for the info jemiauel.  I just might be getting on the phone to call my guide Monday morning.


----------



## makelab

WDW Poly Princess said:


> WOW, color me pleasantly surprised!  I really expected a savannah view to cost a lot more points!


savannah - nice price.  i think even more pleasantly surprising was the points for concierge.  anyone know the difference between V ans S ?


----------



## DVC Dude

I like AKL...but I am more happy I locked in my SSR price and MF.


----------



## MrShiny

I heard the value rooms are smaller than the standard. 



makelab said:


> savannah - nice price.  i think even more pleasantly surprising was the points for concierge.  anyone know the difference between V ans S ?


----------



## hematite153

makelab said:


> anyone know the difference between V ans S ?



According to greenban's information in http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1343243:

Value: Smaller than current BCV rooms (Old Standard AKL rooms), yes they have a window, and no recliner/sleeper in Value 1,2 or 3 bedrooms.

Standard: May be larger than current BCV Rooms (Deluxe AKL Rooms). These are abvove have sleeper recliner in 1/2/3 BR Villas. Pool and possibly garden views.


----------



## 50 years Too!

Okay, you experts out there,  I am already thinking about adding another 25 points of AKL--will I still be eligible for the $93 price since I just purchased 100 pts?  Just realized if I added 1 Sat cash night for my reunion it would only cost approx. a few hundred dollars less than just getting the additional points.  Not rocket science to figure out which is the better idea!


----------



## jdg345

50 years Too! said:


> Okay, you experts out there,  I am already thinking about adding another 25 points of AKL--will I still be eligible for the $93 price since I just purchased 100 pts?  Just realized if I added 1 Sat cash night for my reunion it would only cost approx. a few hundred dollars less than just getting the additional points.  Not rocket science to figure out which is the better idea!



Have you sent in the paperwork yet?  If not, just have them update the existing deal.  In fact, isn't there like a 7-14 day period even after paperwork is sent in?  Maybe go the full 150 for the Tapestry


----------



## OneMoreTry

50 years Too! said:


> Okay, you experts out there,  I am already thinking about adding another 25 points of AKL--will I still be eligible for the $93 price since I just purchased 100 pts?  Just realized if I added 1 Sat cash night for my reunion it would only cost approx. a few hundred dollars less than just getting the additional points.  Not rocket science to figure out which is the better idea!




Go for 50 more because it would only be a little more than 2 sat cash nights.  

No, 75 because it would only be a little more than 3.  No no no, 100...

Love that rocket science!!


----------



## Dean

It may have been posted but it looks like the value rooms will be about 50/50 savannah view on the value rooms.  40/60 on the Concierge but didn't get which was was 3 units and which was 2.  Dedicated vs lockoff set up as is now the standard with 2 queens and lockoffs with a queen and pull out full.


----------



## jemiaule

So has anyone heard how things will work once the new building is built as far as requesting room location? We know there will be 134 rooms in the main lodge; is this something we would request when booking. "I want a Savannah View, Main Lodge".  Or will it be some crapshoot and you go to the AKV building to check in and find out then if you are there or main lodge?Anyone think they could do a higher point level for Main Lodge once the Villas are built?


----------



## Dean

jemiaule said:


> So has anyone heard how things will work once the new building is built as far as requesting room location? We know there will be 134 rooms in the main lodge; is this something we would request when booking. "I want a Savannah View, Main Lodge".  Or will it be some crapshoot and you go to the AKV building to check in and find out then if you are there or main lodge?Anyone think they could do a higher point level for Main Lodge once the Villas are built?


I haven't heard but since check in will be different, you'll need to know where to go.  My guess is they'll be a separate booking category.


----------



## pilferk

jemiaule said:


> Anyone think they could do a higher point level for Main Lodge once the Villas are built?



I'm not sure they can legally do that once they've started to sell points.  I THINK they have to maintain the "finalized" point chart that was released when selling points.  Now, they COULD increase points, I suppose, for main lodge buildings IF they decrease point costs for something else.  They'd have to find those points somewhere in the existing point chart.


----------



## Dean

pilferk said:


> I'm not sure they can legally do that once they've started to sell points.  I THINK they have to maintain the "finalized" point chart that was released when selling points.  Now, they COULD increase points, I suppose, for main lodge buildings IF they decrease point costs for something else.  They'd have to find those points somewhere in the existing point chart.


They could easily change those with a corresponding change somewhere else.  They could also lower the points in the new section by selling less just like they did with BWV though I doubt they will.


----------



## pilferk

Dean said:


> They could easily change those with a corresponding change somewhere else.  They could also lower the points in the new section by selling less just like they did with BWV though I doubt they will.




Yup, that's what I said. 

They can't just change it.  They have to "adjust" it and find the points elsewhere in the existing chart.


----------



## Figment56

We have points at SSR and just added points (50) to AKV. Will we have a difficult time getting ressies at AKV for a 1 bedroom SV at the 7 month window? We can't afford to purchase anymore points to AKV right now. This would be for next year anyway! I know we can book our SSR at 11 months and then switch at 7, but how booked will AKV be? Any thoughts?


----------



## SuzanneSLO

My thought is that it may be more difficult to get a 1BR at AKV until the new building opens in 2009.  Until that building opens, the supply of 1 BRs may not match demand because of the imbalance created by a lot of dedicated studios.

There are no dedicated 1BRs at AKV, so each 1BR requires splitting up a 2BR lockoff and creating 1 studio and 1BR.  On the other hand, there are 46 dedicated studios.  I would guess that most, if not all, of them will probably be in the current building opening this Fall.

Let's say there are 6 GV, 46 dedicated studios and 82 2BR lockoffs.  If all the 2 BRs are booked as 2 BRs, then 0% of the bookings would be for 1BRs (34%  studios, 61% 2 BR and 4% GV). If all of the 2 BRs are split into S/1BR combos, then 38% of the bookings would be for 1 BRs (59% studios, 0% 2BR and 3% GV).  So the availability of a 1 BR is likely to be between 0 and 38%.

Your chances will also depend on the category you want to book.  Most of the dedicated studios (which are supposed to be only 316 sf) are probably going to be booked in the value category.  If you are looking to book a 1 BR in the value category, this may prove very difficult as there may only be 4 2BR lockoffs in this category.  These are the DVC units being converted from 12 standard rooms on the 5th floor overlooking the parking lot.

But, in the savanna view category, it is likely that each studio booked by a guest will free up a 1 BR for booking by another guest.

There may be about 59 2 BR lockoffs with guaranteed savanna view.  I am sure that DVC has a formula for how many 2 BR lockoffs they break up for S/1BR in each booking category, but I don't have a clue what it is.

Best of luck -- Suzanne


----------



## DutchsMommy

Just wondering if anyone has seen plans to develop a walkway between AKV and AK?  Not sure if the distance would be too great?  I would really like 'Int'l Gateway' type access to AK from AKV.


----------



## dianeschlicht

I think it will be a bit easier to get a savanna view without booking that level once one the new phases open.  My guide said ALL levels will include savanna view rooms, but you are only guarnateed one with that booking catagory.


----------



## PottersMom

any clue what the chances might be to get anything this september if you arent an owner at AKV? I'm thinking pretty much impossible. My only hope is that I will get lucky because it is september.


----------



## barlitz

We recieved a call from DVC this morning congradulating us on our purchase of AKV, He asked if I had any questions.He just confirmed what everyone else knows , Members can start booking in May with stays starting in Sept. We are hoping for our first stay in Oct


----------



## Tiffany

So what is a use year?  If the sale of points goes on sale to non members on March 5th and we buy 250 points does that mean my use year is March to March?  From what I have read non members would have 2008 points so would my use year be Jan to Jan since I could not use my points until Jan 08 or does that mean I could not use my points until after March of 08 and my use year would run from March to March?  Since we usually do our week trips in Jan and Sept I think I would still be okay, wouldn't I?  

Any and all comments appriciated.  Does anyone know what value accomidations mean?  What would your view be?  I would not mind being in a regular room on the 4th, 3rd or 2nd floors as long as we were overlooking a savanna.  I am assuming standard view means you are looking at the parking lot.


----------



## Marshay

Subscribing...we are hoping to add on points next week at AKV.


----------



## nboicepardee

Hello Everyone,
Does anyone know if the $8 off per point for AKV still applies for current members if you purchase 100?  Thank you!
Natalie


----------



## diznyfanatic

nboicepardee said:


> Hello Everyone,
> Does anyone know if the $8 off per point for AKV still applies for current members if you purchase 100?  Thank you!
> Natalie



Yes, the AKV incentive for current members ($101 - $8 = $93 with at least 100 points) is available until 6/4/07.


----------



## nboicepardee

diznyfanatic said:


> Yes, the AKV incentive for current members ($101 - $8 = $93 with at least 100 points) is available until 6/4/07.



Thank you!  I am so tempted!


----------



## Marshay

nboicepardee said:


> Thank you!  I am so tempted!



Hey, it looks like you don't have ANY add-ons YET...what are you waiting for???


----------



## nboicepardee

Marshay said:


> Hey, it looks like you don't have ANY add-ons YET...what are you waiting for???



You are so funny!  I am so interested, but I haven't even been able to use our DVC points yet (first year, I had my second daughter, second year, moved twice (relocated to a different state).  My brother and his family were excited to use some of our points this year!   But, we are finally going in January!  Yay!  I just can't get AKV out of my head.  I always said I wouldn't add on unless they opened villas there.


----------



## Marshay

nboicepardee said:


> You are so funny!  I am so interested, but I haven't even been able to use our DVC points yet (first year, I had my second daughter, second year, moved twice (relocated to a different state).  My brother and his family were excited to use some of our points this year!   But, we are finally going in January!  Yay!  I just can't get AKV out of my head.  I always said I wouldn't add on unless they opened villas there.




We bought SSR in Feb and added on points to AKV (only 65) about 3 wks later...I'm already thinking we should have added more to AKV but we are out of extra $$ now.  At least we can add a few nights at AKV to our trip every year.


----------



## TexasCourt

Does anyone know if they have sold out at SSR yet? I heard that before they start selling AKV, they will have to sell all the SSR points....


----------



## yourgoingagain?

They have actually been selling AKV points for a while now. AKV owners can call beginning 5/16 to book reservations for stays beginning in Sept.

Go to the DVC web site or call your guide for more info.


----------



## icydog

Hi I have a few questions but I don't have the time to read this gigantic thread to find the answers. Can someone help pls?

1. If I am *NOT *an AKV owner-- when can I start requesting a villa for March 16th 2008?

2. When will the new buildings be done?

3. Do you think it would be a good idea to buy into AKV since I am an owner of so many OKW, Vero and BCV points ? Do you think it will be _that _difficult to get into the AKV? I would have to wait until the 7 month window-- but how difficult would that be? Could it be worse than waiting for a BCV or BWV studio at 7 months? Will AKV be the new SSR with availability when there is no availability anywhere else?

Thanks for the replies. 
Marylyn


----------



## drusba

For March 08, you will follow the usual 7 month window (call in August 07). 

The new bulding has an estimated completion of spring 09. 

It will probably be difficult to get AKV at 7 months out for a while. For that March time you mention in 08, that is the week before Easter (high demand time) and only about 3/4's of the conversion being done at AKL will be done by that time and thus it will likely be difficult to get at 7 months out.

After everything is done, including new building, it should become fairly easy to get AKV at 7 months out many times of year as long as you are seeking "savannah view" point cost rooms, which will be about 70% of the resort. Value (a small number of rooms), standard (about 20% of all rooms), concierge (another small number) will likely be gone with 11 month window most times of year.


----------



## pilferk

icydog said:


> Hi I have a few questions but I don't have the time to read this gigantic thread to find the answers. Can someone help pls?
> 
> 1. If I am *NOT *an AKV owner-- when can I start requesting a villa for March 16th 2008?
> 
> 2. When will the new buildings be done?
> 
> 3. Do you think it would be a good idea to buy into AKV since I am an owner of so many OKW, Vero and BCV points ? Do you think it will be _that _difficult to get into the AKV? I would have to wait until the 7 month window-- but how difficult would that be? Could it be worse than waiting for a BCV or BWV studio at 7 months? Will AKV be the new SSR with availability when there is no availability anywhere else?
> 
> Thanks for the replies.
> Marylyn




1) The rumor is non-owners can call June 6th...but I've not actually seen that confirmed by MS.  Maybe someone else has....???

2) The new building will not be complete until sometime in '09.  It will begin opening in phases in early '09.  The existing lodge remodels should be entirely complete by May of '08, after having begun to open in July of this year (with most units coming on-line in Sept and Dec).

3) Until the new building starts opening, availability is going to be tight.  Remember, the existing lodge remodels only covers about 140-ish units...roughly the size of VWL.  With THAT small number of units, I think competition will be tight for savannah level, value level, and, in May of '08 when they open, concierge level rooms...especially by the time the 7 month window opens.

Now, if you're willing to "wait" until '09, once the new building opens up, I think that issue will resolve itself.  But for the next couple of years, I think it's going to be tight.  We'll know more on May 16th, when owners can start calling, and then even more by June 6th (if that's the date) when non-owners can book.


----------



## drusba

") The rumor is non-owners can call June 6th...but I've not actually seen that confirmed by MS. Maybe someone else has....???"

The official site, under AKV FAQ's, says that owners can start calling May 16 and non-owners June 6 for reservations for trip times beginning Sep 1. However, for a March 08 ressie as a non-owner you would still have to wait until August to call.


----------



## icydog

drusba said:


> ") The rumor is non-owners can call June 6th...but I've not actually seen that confirmed by MS. Maybe someone else has....???"
> 
> *The official site, under AKV FAQ's, says that owners can start calling May 16 and non-owners June 6 for reservations for trip times beginning Sep 1. However, for a March 08 ressie as a non-owner you would still have to wait until August to call*.


 
How will they figure out what can be reserved by non-owners. Is it anything available from June 6 forward until 7 months or does the counter begin on Sept 1 for 7 months. So on June 6 I can reserve Feb 6th or for Dec 6th. In your example you say I can reserve March in August, so August is 7 months from March therefore on June 6 I can only reserve until Dec 6th. Right? 

Is the AKV going to be as big as the SSR?  I really hope not.


----------



## LisaS

icydog said:


> How will they figure out what can be reserved by non-owners. Is it anything available from June 6 forward until 7 months or does the counter begin on Sept 1 for 7 months. So on June 6 I can reserve Feb 6th or for Dec 6th. In your example you say I can reserve March in August, so August is 7 months from March therefore on June 6 I can only reserve until Dec 6th. Right?


As a non-owner, you can book 7 months prior to your check-out date. So on June 6th, you can reserve through the night of Jan 5th (checking out on Jan 6th). For your Mar '08 trip, you can call for a reservation in Aug '07. According to this map: http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/languagespecific/eng/resorts/animalKingdomVillas/DAKVMap.pdf  by Mar '08 the DVC conversion of both the Zebra and Kudu trails will be complete and some of the units along the Ostrich and Giraffe trails may be open as well.


----------



## icydog

LisaS said:


> As a non-owner, you can book 7 months prior to your check-out date. So on June 6th, you can reserve through the night of Jan 5th (checking out on Jan 6th). For your Mar '08 trip, you can call for a reservation in Aug '07. According to this map: http://advc.disney.go.com/media/dvc/languagespecific/eng/resorts/animalKingdomVillas/DAKVMap.pdf by Mar '08 the DVC conversion of both the Zebra and Kudu trails will be complete and some of the units along the Ostrich and Giraffe trails may be open as well.


 
Thanks that answers my questions. 

*BUT how big is this resort going to be? Is it going to be as big as SSR?? *


----------



## drusba

Nothing can possibly be as big SSR. Planned are 458 rooms (134 in the AKL building and 324 in the new Kidani building), making it quite a bit larger than BWV (at 383 rooms) but smaller than OKW (well over 500). Since DVC room counts consider 2BR lock-offs as one room, the actual number of rooms available will be more. Thus, it will be large enough (when done) so that non-owners should be able to get ressies many times of year at 7 months out except for the scarce value, concierge, and standard point cost rooms. But for the near future, there will be only those 134 rooms, and those are coming in phases between Sep 07 and May 08, and thus non-owners will likely find some difficulty getting what they want for a while.


----------



## spiceycat

here the thing - that I think Doc did that has the breakdown

OKW - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 274 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 230 Lockoffs - 27 Grand Villas = 531 Units / 761 Max. Available Rooms

VB - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 18 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 36 Lockoffs - 6 Grand Villas - 112 Inn Rooms = 172 Units / 208 Max. Available Rooms

HHI - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 76 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 21 Lockoffs - 5 Grand Villas = 102 Units / 123 Max. Available Rooms

BWV - 97 Dedicated Studios - 130 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 0 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 149 Lockoffs - 7 Grand Villas = 383 Units / 532 Max. Available Rooms

VWL - 20 Dedicated Studios - 27 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 44 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 45 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 136 Units / 181 Max. Available Rooms

BCV - 36 Dedicated Studios - 20 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 78 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 74 Lockoffs - 0 Grand Villas = 208 Units / 282 Max. Available Rooms

SSR - 0 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1Bdrm - 360 Dedicated 2Bdrm - 432 Lockoffs - 36 Grand Villas = 828 Units / 1260 Max. Available Rooms (based on the remaining Grandstand Building due to open over the next few months) 

AKV - 46 Dedicated Studios - 0 Dedicated 1BR villas - 140 Dedicated 2BR villas - 250 Lockoffs - 22 GVs. 134 villas within AKL (opening fall, 2007) , 324 villas in a new building (opening Spring, 2009) for a total of 458 Units / 708 Max. Available Rooms.


----------



## spiceycat

hey going to try for one studio for one night in Oct - for mother's birthday - if I can't have it - then try for BWV - then OKW....

you can generally find something!!!


----------



## icydog

spiceycat said:


> hey going to try for one studio for one night in Oct - for mother's birthday - if I can't have it - then try for BWV - then OKW....
> 
> you can generally find something!!!


 
Hi Spicy,
BWVs are full for October. I think OKW is finished too. 
Marylyn


----------



## KyleRayner

This thread has become so huge, I don't know if this question has already been answered. According to the points chart on the DVC website, there are 4 levels of views:

V - Value Accomodations, S - Standard view, SV - Savanna view, C - Killimanjaro Club Concierge

Does anyone know if only the Savanna view and Kilimanjaro Club Concierge rooms will be the only ones with views of the savanna or will the value and standard view rooms have them too?


----------



## LisaS

KyleRayner said:


> This thread has become so huge, I don't know if this question has already been answered. According to the points chart on the DVC website, there are 4 levels of views:
> 
> V - Value Accomodations, S - Standard view, SV - Savanna view, C - Killimanjaro Club Concierge
> 
> Does anyone know if only the Savanna view and Kilimanjaro Club Concierge rooms will be the only ones with views of the savanna or will the value and standard view rooms have them too?


Standard view villas will have a pool, garden or parking lot view. About half of the "value" villas will have a savannah view, the rest will be pool, garden or parking lot view. Concierge will consist of 5 2BR lockoffs (so up to 10 total villas) on the 6th floor of the Lodge building -- 3 of them will be savannah view, 2 of them will be pool view.


----------



## icydog

Are there any special discounts for buying at the AKVs? I asked my salesman but he said there are none now and claims there were *never *any.


----------



## drusba

If you are asking about price of buying, currently there is an $8 per point discount--for a new DVC owner the price is $104 a point but $96 with the discount (minimum purchase is 160 points); for an existing DVC member, the price is $101 a point but $93 with the discount (but an existing member has to buy at least 100 points to get the discount).


----------



## LisaS

There is a price increase coming for members on June 4th. The $101 base price is going up to $104. I don't know if the incentive ends on June 4th or not.


----------



## icydog

So he was right. I thought I read somewhere that AKV was going for $85 a point awhile ago. Am a crazy or was I thinking of SSR?


----------



## LisaS

icydog said:


> So he was right. I thought I read somewhere that AKV was going for $85 a point awhile ago. Am a crazy or was I thinking of SSR?


AKV has never been offered for less than the $93/pt (with the $8/pt incentive) that has been available since they started sales on Feb 1st.

If I recall correctly, the last "Friends & Family" promotion at SSR brought the price down to $86/pt??? So maybe that is what you were remembering.


----------



## icydog

It must be that, thanks for the reply!


----------



## LOLA2

How much are the maintenence fees for AKV?


----------



## LisaS

LOLA2 said:


> How much are the maintenence fees for AKV?


The fees for 2007 are $4.62/point.


----------



## DeeCee735

I just received a mailing from my guide for AKV. In it is a points chart and a map of the resort and which phases open on which dates. It looks to me like the entire resort is being converted? Or is it just top floors? (as well as the new building going up). Anyone know if they are going to use the entire resort for DVC or just top floors? TIA


----------



## dwelty

DeeCee735 said:


> I just received a mailing from my guide for AKV. In it is a points chart and a map of the resort and which phases open on which dates. It looks to me like the entire resort is being converted? Or is it just top floors? (as well as the new building going up). Anyone know if they are going to use the entire resort for DVC or just top floors? TIA



According to the documentation that I got on May 8th at SSR, only the top 2 floors of the existing building will be DVC.  If they converted the whole resort, there would be a revolt by non DVC AKL fans to be sure!


----------



## pilferk

dwelty said:


> According to the documentation that I got on May 8th at SSR, only the top 2 floors of the existing building will be DVC.  If they converted the whole resort, there would be a revolt by non DVC AKL fans to be sure!



It is, indeed, most of (it might be all, now...initial documents showed most, but I think they changed) the 5th floor, and all of the 6th (which is really only rooms surrounding the lobby and the Concierge lounge).

The map is a bit misleading in that it could give the appearance it's the WHOLE resort, but....no, just the floors mentioned in the areas outlined.


----------



## nboicepardee

Marshay said:


> Hey, it looks like you don't have ANY add-ons YET...what are you waiting for???



We added on 50 points last week!


----------



## bobbiwoz

I just went to dvcmembers and our AKV ressies are there, listed, all correct, and have just made me jump for joy! (Waitlist for June hasn't come through, so it looks as if we'll be enjoying SSR instead of BWV).
Bobbi


----------



## icydog

nboicepardee said:


> We added on 50 points last week!


 

*Can anyone tell me the price increase date? Thank you.* 

Also why buy only 50 AKV points? It won't get you very much. I don't understand the rationale behind this. Can you pls explain? Thanks again.


----------



## pilferk

icydog said:


> *Can anyone tell me the price increase date? Thank you.*
> 
> Also why buy only 50 AKV points? It won't get you very much. I don't understand the rationale behind this. Can you pls explain? Thanks again.



1) 50 points gets you 5 week nights in a standard studio every year or 2 weeknights in a standard 1 BR.  Not too shabby when you have another home resort with more points...and if you're looking to book the VALUE rooms, the 11 month booking window looks like it might be almost required.

2) You can bank or borrow to get 100 points available every other year, or bank and borrow to get 150 every 3 years.  Again, when you have another resort with other points, you may not want to visit AKV every year...


----------



## icydog

pilferk said:


> 1) 50 points gets you 5 week nights in a standard studio every year or 2 weeknights in a standard 1 BR. Not too shabby when you have another home resort with more points...and if you're looking to book the VALUE rooms, the 11 month booking window looks like it might be almost required.
> 
> 2) You can bank or borrow to get 100 points available every other year, or bank and borrow to get 150 every 3 years. Again, when you have another resort with other points, you may not want to visit AKV every year...


 
Thank you now I get it. 

*Do you, or anyone else, know the date of the price increase?*


----------



## pilferk

icydog said:


> Thank you now I get it.
> 
> *Do you, or anyone else, know the date of the price increase?*



I'm not sure...I know it was early June......June 4th sticks in my head for some reason, but I'm just not confident that's the right answer.


----------



## LisaS

icydog said:


> *Do you, or anyone else, know the date of the price increase?*


The price goes up June 5th to $104/pt so June 4th is your last day to purchase at $101/pt.


----------



## nboicepardee

pilferk said:


> 1) 50 points gets you 5 week nights in a standard studio every year or 2 weeknights in a standard 1 BR.  Not too shabby when you have another home resort with more points...and if you're looking to book the VALUE rooms, the 11 month booking window looks like it might be almost required.
> 
> 2) You can bank or borrow to get 100 points available every other year, or bank and borrow to get 150 every 3 years.  Again, when you have another resort with other points, you may not want to visit AKV every year...



That is exactly why we added on 50 pts.  We would have liked to do 100, but don't really need that many more points and couldn't pay cash for that much.  Also, we have an SSR contract for 160 and in 2 years when our kids start school, we will need to start going during busier times, so we needed a few more points.  Animal Kingdom is my favorite resort so we chose to add on there rather than SSR (and we get a few more years!).


----------



## dianeschlicht

I see Caskbill beat me to the punch with the construction photos, but I did want to say that teh sales people are downplaying what is being done right now.  We were told the framed structure was actually the new animal barn.

There WILL be a walkway between the two resorts (AKL and AKV), and one of the current savannas will be shared by both.  

LOVED the models, and none of the photos I have seen (or taken) do them justice.  They are WAY more impressive than the photos show.  Those painted tiles in the master bath are breathtaking!

I questioned why the change from leather to fabric sofas, and they said the leather ones seemed to be too hard.


----------



## LisaS

dianeschlicht said:


> LOVED the models, and none of the photos I have seen (or taken) do them justice.  They are WAY more impressive than the photos show.  Those painted tiles in the master bath are breathtaking!
> 
> I questioned why the change from leather to fabric sofas, and they said the leather ones seemed to be too hard.


Based on the photos, I thought the fabric sofas looked uncomfortable, especially with those square arms. But when we toured the AKV models, I sat on the sofa and found them really comfortable! The arms do have some padding in them and overall, the sofa was quite comfy.

Personally, I was very happy when they removed the leather furniture. Lots of animal lovers are vegetarians who in addition to not eating meat also do not wear leather or want to sit on it. It just seemed a bad idea to put leather furniture in a resort designed to appeal to animal lovers. But then again, the AK park has the fewest and least appealing vegetarian food options so I suspect Disney doesn't really "get" the connection between animal lovers and vegetarians.


----------



## floridafam

We received an Animal Kingdom mailer in the mail today with a DVD.  Has anyone watched the DVD?


----------



## bobbiwoz

floridafam said:


> We received an Animal Kingdom mailer in the mail today with a DVD.  Has anyone watched the DVD?



Nope, did you get it because you inquired?    How have you been, you lucky person who lives in Vero Beach!!
Bobbi


----------



## pilferk

floridafam said:


> We received an Animal Kingdom mailer in the mail today with a DVD.  Has anyone watched the DVD?



If it's the DVD with "A village comes to life"...yes.


----------



## JoeEpcotRocks

floridafam said:


> We received an Animal Kingdom mailer in the mail today with a DVD.  Has anyone watched the DVD?



Yes, it was excellent.   We watched it twice -- the Village Comes to Life section.


----------



## zulaya

Yeah, how do you get the DVD?  I'd LOVE to watch it!


----------



## floridafam

Well, I tried to watch the DVD and it kept skipping.  Ugh.  We didn't inquire about Animal Kingdom.  It must be a mailer that everyone will get eventually.

I think I saw a few pages back that other people had received the mailing.  The new interactive water play area in the literature looks interesting. 

Maybe I'll give the DVD another try. 

bobbiwoz,

Yes, I feel pretty lucky.  MIL was here for a month and just left today. She stayed at the Disney resort the whole time and we stayed on and off.  I'm almost sick of the place now.


----------



## nboicepardee

Oooh!  I want to watch it too.  I hope we receive it as well.


----------



## lisareniff

Has anyone heard what DVD is planning on doing with the Pres. and VP suites that are the first rooms off the lobby on both the Zebra and Kudu trails???  Anyone chat about this with their guides?  I'm still very curious about this space.  They are very cool rooms and would make great common rooms especially since the concierge lounge will not be available to most DVC members.


----------



## Sammie

lisareniff said:


> Has anyone heard what DVD is planning on doing with the Pres. and VP suites that are the first rooms off the lobby on both the Zebra and Kudu trails???  Anyone chat about this with their guides?  I'm still very curious about this space.  They are very cool rooms and would make great common rooms especially since the concierge lounge will not be available to most DVC members.



Is this area where they are located only going to be DVC? 

If not, then I see no reason for them to be other than they are, suites at a deluxe resort.


----------



## LisaS

Sammie said:


> Is this area where they are located only going to be DVC?


They appear to be included in the surveyors' drawings that show the outline of AKV. But other than that


----------



## lisareniff

Sammie said:


> Is this area where they are located only going to be DVC?



As Lisa S said, they are include in the area leased by DVD on the 5th floor.  Although, I supose they could just continue to give them to CRO to rent out.


----------



## spiceycat

lisareniff said:


> As Lisa S said, they are include in the area leased by DVD on the 5th floor.  Although, I supose they could just continue to give them to CRO to rent out.



I think that is one of the problems with AKL - these units don't rent out - like the other suites do.

they are beautiful!!!


----------



## dwelty

Hi all of you AKV fans!  We just returned a couple of weeks ago from a trip to SSR.  My wife and I had seen the on line pictures of the AKV models and were really not that impressed.  We felt that the leopard skin carpeting and funky beadspread made the place look more lika a Pimps apartment than a DVC unit.  However, when we saw the models in person, we were blown away. The on line photos really do not do it justice. Add our first ever trip to AKL, and we are hooked.  We are looking forward to trying out the resort in a couple of years.  I think it will be a great "Fully theamed" addition to DVC. (Unlike the untheamed Miami condo style Contemporary DVC on the horizon)


----------



## dianeschlicht

dwelty said:


> Hi all of you AKV fans!  We just returned a couple of weeks ago from a trip to SSR.  My wife and I had seen the on line pictures of the AKV models and were really not that impressed.  We felt that the leopard skin carpeting and funky beadspread made the place look more lika a Pimps apartment than a DVC unit.  However, when we saw the models in person, we were blown away. The on line photos really do not do it justice. Add our first ever trip to AKL, and we are hooked.  We are looking forward to trying out the resort in a couple of years.  I think it will be a great "Fully theamed" addition to DVC. (Unlike the untheamed Miami condo style Contemporary DVC on the horizon)



I agree with you on both points!  We too thought the units were MUCH more impressive in person than any pictures we have ever seen of them.  The sunrise tiles in the bathroom were incredible!  I too have no interest in the CRV either.  BTW, did you see the hidden Mickey's in the carpet?  DH liked that!


----------



## BCV23

I thought the models were very impressive, too. Loved those tiles and the whole master bathroom for that matter.

However, I do  think the woven material on the couch in the LR is going to be one big headache for mousekeeping if that is the final choice. I can just imagine pb&j, cereal, etc getting caught in the weave.  It is very attractive though.


----------



## dianeschlicht

BCV23 said:


> I thought the models were very impressive, too. Loved those tiles and the whole master bathroom for that matter.
> 
> However, I do  think the woven material on the couch in the LR is going to be one big headache for mousekeeping if that is the final choice. I can just imagine pb&j, cereal, etc getting caught in the weave.  It is very attractive though.



Yep, and I asked about that as well.  They said it was changed because folks thought the leather one was too hard.


----------



## nboicepardee

We fell in love with the models as well.  We were on the fence about adding on, and once I saw the model in person, I jumped right over!


----------



## pilferk

floridafam said:


> Well, I tried to watch the DVD and it kept skipping.  Ugh.  We didn't inquire about Animal Kingdom.  It must be a mailer that everyone will get eventually.
> 
> I think I saw a few pages back that other people had received the mailing.  The new interactive water play area in the literature looks interesting.
> 
> Maybe I'll give the DVD another try.



I've had "skipping" issues with DVD's and CD's and found an interesting solution (and yes, I'm serious).  It doesn't repair scratches, mind you (so if you see a visible scratch on the DVD...it's not going to help).

Put a big pot of water on to boil.  Bring it to a high rolling boil.  Remove it from the heat (THIS STEP IS VERY IMPORTANT!!).

Drop the DVD in.  Let it sit for about 10 to 15 min.  Pull it out and either let it air dry OR use a soft cloth to dry it and let it cool to room temp.

I've saved CD's, video games, and DVD's by doing this.  I wouldn't do it with anything except as a last resort, though (or on something like the AKV DVD that's easily replaceable).


----------



## crzy4dals

We did it.  I jumped over the fence today and added 100 points.
I will post the unit details when I get the paperwork.


----------



## Princess Mindy

I was looking at the point values for different views at the AKV and there are several. can someone tell me the difference between standard and value view? Many thanks!


----------



## LisaS

Princess Mindy said:


> I was looking at the point values for different views at the AKV and there are several. can someone tell me the difference between standard and value view? Many thanks!


Take a look at this thread: http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=1531425


----------



## disneymom8589

dianeschlicht said:


> I agree with you on both points!  We too thought the units were MUCH more impressive in person than any pictures we have ever seen of them.  The sunrise tiles in the bathroom were incredible!  I too have no interest in the CRV either.  BTW, did you see the hidden Mickey's in the carpet?  DH liked that!



We felt the same as you.  The pictures don't do it justice!!  When I saw the pictures online I wasn't that impressed, but when DH and I visited the model units at SSR they were wonderful!  I'm usually not into dark woods, but for the AKV it totally fits the theme.  I agree about the sunrise tiles, too - they are gorgeous!!  After visiting the model units, we did a 125 point add-on at AKV!


----------



## AKV707

The model units seald the deal for us.  That really finally sold DW on buying in.  Can't wait to stay at AKV!


----------



## LOLA2

Anyone know what the models hours are?  Can we just go into take a look or do we have to go through a big discussion about buying?  (we already bought it at 200 points but it would be nice to see it when we go down this October.


----------



## AKV707

I would give your guide a call a week or so before you head down and see if you can stop by and see the models at SSR.


----------



## BCV23

LOLA2 said:


> Anyone know what the models hours are?  Can we just go into take a look or do we have to go through a big discussion about buying?  (we already bought it at 200 points but it would be nice to see it when we go down this October.



The last I knew the models were open for current members to tour late afternoon every day. No need to contact your guide. I think it is 5-6pm but there is probably info on the DVC site and you could easily call when you are down there. The models are beautiful.


----------



## lenshanem

I would also like to see them while we're down there, but doubt we'll be able to during that time frame. We're only going down for a few days. Can we not see the models at a different time without going through a whole sales pitch?

Have they opened any models at AKV? We'll be there for breakfast the morning we leave...


----------



## nboicepardee

We were at Downtown Disney walking around one afternoon while my husband was down there for a conference, and we took a stroll over to SSR and asked if we could see the models and within 15 minutes someone gave us a tour (we already owned at SSR, but were intested in seeing AKV).  We did not meet with our guide.  The tour guide was a very nice intern.  The models are beautiful!  We fell in love and added on 50 AKV points (wish we could have done more, but don't really need them!).  Probably isn't a bad idea to give DVC a call, but they were so accomodating with us.


----------



## Granny

nboicepardee said:


> We were at Downtown Disney walking around one afternoon while my husband was down there for a conference, and we took a stroll over to SSR and asked if we could see the models and within 15 minutes someone gave us a tour (we already owned at SSR, but were intested in seeing AKV).  We did not meet with our guide.  The tour guide was a very nice intern.  The models are beautiful!  We fell in love and added on 50 AKV points (wish we could have done more, but don't really need them!).  Probably isn't a bad idea to give DVC a call, but they were so accomodating with us.



We ended up doing the same thing a couple of weeks ago.  We just didn't have a chance to get over later in the day and just dropped into the sales center in the early afternoon.  We talked to the receptionist there and told them we'd understand if the models would not be open to us...we just thought we'd take a shot at it.  They were very happy to accommodate us and a young CM (intern?) took us over to the model.  She didn't know a whole lot about DVC, but was obviously around to handle veteran members like us.  They did not seem upset at all, but they obviously are not set up to handle a lot of current members coming through early.

As an aside, while we were touring the models (yes, WOW is the appropriate word!   ), a guide came through with a prospective buying family.  We went to vacate the rooms as we didn't want to interrupt a sales visit, but the Guide stopped us and asked us how we liked the model.  He then, in front of his guests, asked us to describe what we liked best about DVC ownership and what we liked least.  I thought that was pretty gutsy of him in front of prospective buyers but he picked the right people.  I think I probably helped him sell some points that day as DW and I went on about staying in DVC accommodations.  I should have asked for the referral bonus!


----------



## smep013

We are going to be purchasing here for the first time - new DVC'ers.  Can anyone tell me how long of a bus ride it is from AKL/AKV to the parks?


----------



## spiceycat

Anyone heard if DVC is going to offer models at AKV?

would love to see the GV!!!


----------



## gkrykewy

smep013 said:


> We are going to be purchasing here for the first time - new DVC'ers.  Can anyone tell me how long of a bus ride it is from AKL/AKV to the parks?



Not long. 10-15 minutes max would be my guess, although I'm sure others have specific numbers. Obviously Animal Kingdom is only a couple of minutes, and the other parks have direct buses (not shared with other resorts).


----------



## DVC Grammy

lenshanem said:


> I would also like to see them while we're down there, but doubt we'll be able to during that time frame. We're only going down for a few days. Can we not see the models at a different time without going through a whole sales pitch?
> 
> Have they opened any models at AKV? We'll be there for breakfast the morning we leave...



There might be a villa available to see in Jambo when you're there for breakfast. However, the villa you see may be nothing like the models in SSR's Theater building. All the Jambo villas have been retro-fitted for the existing AKL room dimensions.


----------



## smep013

gkrykewy said:


> Not long. 10-15 minutes max would be my guess, although I'm sure others have specific numbers. Obviously Animal Kingdom is only a couple of minutes, and the other parks have direct buses (not shared with other resorts).



gkrykewy - I work in Center City - are you a DVC member at AK Villas?


----------



## gkrykewy

smep013 said:


> gkrykewy - I work in Center City - are you a DVC member at AK Villas?



Yes; we bought in late May. We'd previously resisted DVC, but we love Animal Kingdom Lodge!


----------



## smep013

gkrykewy said:


> Yes; we bought in late May. We'd previously resisted DVC, but we love Animal Kingdom Lodge!



Awesome.  We are becomming official (well, handing over our down payment) Friday!  No turning back now.  Take care!


----------



## pilferk

Not EXACTLY AKV, but...

tomorrow, at noon, on the TRavel Channel, they're doing the episode of Great Hotels featuring AKL.


----------



## gkrykewy

pilferk said:


> Not EXACTLY AKV, but...
> 
> tomorrow, at noon, on the TRavel Channel, they're doing the episode of Great Hotels featuring AKL.



GREAT, thanks! I'll DVR that.


----------



## iloveokw

I know this has probably been discussed but I don't want to go thru all the pages    When a hurricane hits Vero or HH I know that as a member there I will be hit with higher dues.  OK, when an expensive animal(s) die at AKL or AK is that figured into the dues????  I am just asking because the new Vacation Magic has an article on the new savannahs, animals and animal enclosures.  Also do the AKL dues pay for the new animal buildings, purchase and upkeep???  

Thanks.


----------



## dwelty

iloveokw said:


> I know this has probably been discussed but I don't want to go thru all the pages    When a hurricane hits Vero or HH I know that as a member there I will be hit with higher dues.  OK, when an expensive animal(s) die at AKL or AK is that figured into the dues????  I am just asking because the new Vacation Magic has an article on the new savannahs, animals and animal enclosures.  Also do the AKL dues pay for the new animal buildings, purchase and upkeep???
> 
> Thanks.




Yes, we will pay for the upkeep and facilities of the animals on the private savannah, and will share the cost on the other savannahs with AKL.  I don't think the death of an animal will impact member fees much, I don't think they will just "go out and buy a new one" these animals do reproduce.


----------



## DisneyBride'03

We just booked our first DVC stay at AKV..although we purchased at Saratoga..we will be there in June...AKV is my DD10's choice for this trip, its her  bday! Was very happy to book a studio, SV at the 7 mth mark. Its just us this trip and she has been wanting to stay here
Will have to catch up on this thread!


----------



## mom22boys

Where are exactly is Jambo House in AKL?  Is it along the Zebra Trail?  Where will Kidani Village be located?  

Much thanks!  I am sure this topic has been covered but I do not have the time to sift through all of the pages!!!


----------



## LisaS

mom22boys said:


> Where are exactly is Jambo House in AKL?  Is it along the Zebra Trail?  Where will Kidani Village be located?


Jambo House is the name given to the part of AKV located within the Lodge building. It will occupy most of the 5th floor and all of the 6th floor of AKL. There are a few rooms along the parking lot side of the resort on the 5th floor that do not appear to be included within AKV.

Kidani Village is a new building that will open in 2009. It will be located across the Sunset Savanna from AKL.


----------



## mom22boys

Thank you LisaS!


----------



## JPC

dwelty said:


> Yes, we will pay for the upkeep and facilities of the animals on the private savannah, and will share the cost on the other savannahs with AKL.  I don't think the death of an animal will impact member fees much, I don't think they will just "go out and buy a new one" these animals do reproduce.



I am glad no one said that the departed animals are expressed to Boma.


----------



## who's ur daddy?

I had originally booked SSR (my home resort) for March 9 to 16 in 2008.  Earlier this week I thought I'd try to see if I could get AKL.  Got a 1 bedroom Savanna view!  I truly thought I wouldn't be able to get anything since the 7 month window had already opened for several weeks.


----------



## AKV707

Our first stay at AKV will be July 2008 in a 1 br value.  Booked it at 11 mo.  Can't wait to go home!


----------



## disneymom8589

We booked our 1st AKV stay for the end of March/first of April in a 1 bdrm. SV.  DH and I are so excited!!


----------



## aubeone

I was hoping for a little more feedback on the impact of construction at AKV.  Who has stayed recently?  Does the construction take away from the overall experience.  I plan to book 3-4 nights at the 7 month window in a week or so. (This will be followed by 5 nights in a 2 BDR at BWV!...should we try to get the whole week at AKV?)  Still trying to decide whether to use points or pay cash at AKL?

Looking forward to your thoughts and comments!


----------



## mom22boys

aubeone said:


> I was hoping for a little more feedback on the impact of construction at AKV.  Who has stayed recently?  Does the construction take away from the overall experience.



I was wondering this too.   It looks like most of the construction at Jambo House will be done by spring of 2008.  When will the construction of Kidani Village begin and how will this impact the rest of the resort?  Will it be far enough away from the rest of the resort or will it be disrupting?


----------



## BensMom

Gawrsh, I haven't been on Disboards in such a loooong time! Wanted to throw a question out to anyone who has actually stayed in the Grand Villa at DAKLV. We are lucky enough to have booked and got the week of my son's school vacation coming up in April. How is it? I heard a pool table rumor. How is the layout? Any tips of what we should bring? Where the heck is it located in The Lodge (which trail)? I am pretty familiar with the layout. I heard there was only one GV here at this point until Kidani Village opens. Is this true? 

Thanks!


----------



## asr3535

Does anyone have a map where the 2 br dedicated, std view villas in Kidani are located?  I know pool or parking lot, but trying to determine best option for someone who has trouble walking, and don't necessarily want to be directly over the bus stop either.  Realize only a request for the location, not guaranteed. Thanks!


----------



## MOM POPPINS

I would like to know the answer to this question also... Where are the 2 bedroom dedicated rooms standard located at in Kidani Village?


----------



## ppiew

anyone have a link to photos of the AKV Grand Villas?  how abt info about locations??


----------



## amyy

Glad to find this thread.  Hope it becomes active as we are hoping for our first stay soon.


----------



## hematite153

There's a newer thread and it's very active.


----------

